# Joyous January 2022 Purchases!!



## Bumbles

Happy New Year 2022 all the lovely tpf members!!    Wishing you all a beautiful and wonderful start to the new year! I hope everyone has a fantastic day celebrating with family and friends and that this new year is an even better, brighter and happier one than the last.

Also, a big happy birthday to all the January babies as well!

Here’s to a new and amazing year ahead. That’s filled with lots of love and happiness, success and good health and not to forget some gorgeous LV’s along the way!!! Cheers!!!

Looking forward to all the reveals this month, with all the new collections releasing!! I can’t wait!!


----------



## lemondln

Happy new year TPFers! we are still 3.5 hours away  !


----------



## janetaz

Fun watching the world celebrate. We are still 6.25 hours away.


----------



## beautycase

Happy new year everyone and thank you @Bumbles for starting the new happiness journey for January!


----------



## iamthecutest

Happy NYE everyone!  I can't wait to purchase the rose denim nano speedy and be able to post it here!!!


----------



## brnicutie

Happy New Year Bumbles and all you lovely people on TPF! Wishing you all a healthy and prosperous new year.


----------



## Bumbles

brnicutie said:


> Happy New Year Bumbles and all you lovely people on TPF! Wishing you all a healthy and prosperous new year.


Thank you! You too! Hope you have an awesome New Year!


----------



## Bumbles

beautycase said:


> Happy new year everyone and thank you @Bumbles for starting the new happiness journey for January!


You too beautycase!! I know this year will be full of LV goodies for you!


----------



## npashia

Happy new year everyone! My hubby just ordered me the new Alma bb in dragon fruit after he couldn’t get the speedy 20! Will post pics as soon as she comes in! Hope everyone is having a fun New Years!


----------



## lemondln

Happy New Year to everyone!


----------



## balen.girl

Happy New Year Everyone.. 
I am going to LV today to collect my December order. So excited…!


----------



## MCBadian07

Happy New Year everyone! Many blessings for 2022!!


----------



## Bumbles

npashia said:


> Happy new year everyone! My hubby just ordered me the new Alma bb in dragon fruit after he couldn’t get the speedy 20! Will post pics as soon as she comes in! Hope everyone is having a fun New Years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5285408


Great choice and great colour. He has great taste! Lucky you!


----------



## Bumbles

balen.girl said:


> Happy New Year Everyone..
> I am going to LV today to collect my December order. So excited…!


Happy New Year balen.girl! That was super fast! Can’t wait to see your reveal


----------



## thelostlala

It’s here and I love it!


----------



## Seaquin

Login • Instagram
					

Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




					www.instagram.com
				




First purchase for the year!!!
Comfortable, fun and cute. Moves slightly though.


----------



## balen.girl

I have been buying LV for about 23 years. Bought and sold many bags but NEVER in DA. I am in love with the print but always scared to pull the trigger. Since LV keep increasing their price, I think it’s now or never because I don’t want to spend more on DA print which I know not easy to maintain. When I finally made decision to get it, surprisingly DA bag was so hard to find ! I keep bugging my SA at store and keep contacting CS. At last… My superhero CS send me good news 3 days before Christmas. It’s a perfect Christmas gift from me to me. Presenting my first DA bag ever. I am super happy to received this bag today in perfect condition. Can’t stop smiling and kicking myself at the same time, regretting why I never get it earlier. 




And here is my small DA family. I hope it won’t grow, I am happy with what I have now.


----------



## beautycase

npashia said:


> Happy new year everyone! My hubby just ordered me the new Alma bb in dragon fruit after he couldn’t get the speedy 20! Will post pics as soon as she comes in! Hope everyone is having a fun New Years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5285408


Cant wait to see those pictures? Could you maybe do a crossbody worn one


----------



## EveyB

Happy new year everyone and lots of blessings for 2022! 
It’s my birthday month and hopefully I can go to LV soon to see the new bags. 
Looking forward to all your reveals!


----------



## EveyB

thelostlala said:


> It’s here and I love it!
> 
> View attachment 5285461


Gorgeous, many congrats!


----------



## lemondln

Seaquin said:


> Login • Instagram
> 
> 
> Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First purchase for the year!!!
> Comfortable, fun and cute. Moves slightly though.




The headband is so pretty and elegant, love game on bandeaus


----------



## lemondln

balen.girl said:


> I have been buying LV for about 23 years. Bought and sold many bags but NEVER in DA. I am in love with the print but always scared to pull the trigger. Since LV keep increasing their price, I think it’s now or never because I don’t want to spend more on DA print which I know not easy to maintain. When I finally made decision to get it, surprisingly DA bag was so hard to find ! I keep bugging my SA at store and keep contacting CS. At last… My superhero CS send me good news 3 days before Christmas. It’s a perfect Christmas gift from me to me. Presenting my first DA bag ever. I am super happy to received this bag today in perfect condition. Can’t stop smiling and kicking myself at the same time, regretting why I never get it earlier.
> View attachment 5285483
> 
> View attachment 5285485
> 
> And here is my small DA family. I hope it won’t grow, I am happy with what I have now.
> View attachment 5285487



So pretty! love DA prints, so refreshing and happy


----------



## Bumbles

What a perfect array of DA goodies! And what a way to welcome in 2022 by collecting your new LV bag! I can tell 2022 is going to be a fantastic one for you already!!! Enjoy!


balen.girl said:


> I have been buying LV for about 23 years. Bought and sold many bags but NEVER in DA. I am in love with the print but always scared to pull the trigger. Since LV keep increasing their price, I think it’s now or never because I don’t want to spend more on DA print which I know not easy to maintain. When I finally made decision to get it, surprisingly DA bag was so hard to find ! I keep bugging my SA at store and keep contacting CS. At last… My superhero CS send me good news 3 days before Christmas. It’s a perfect Christmas gift from me to me. Presenting my first DA bag ever. I am super happy to received this bag today in perfect condition. Can’t stop smiling and kicking myself at the same time, regretting why I never get it earlier.
> View attachment 5285483
> 
> View attachment 5285485
> 
> And here is my small DA family. I hope it won’t grow, I am happy with what I have now.
> View attachment 5285487


----------



## npashia

beautycase said:


> Cant wait to see those pictures? Could you maybe do a crossbody worn one


Absolutely!


----------



## Delly

beautycase said:


> Cant wait to see those pictures? Could you maybe do a crossbody worn one


I picked this up today, strap is shorter than I expected, I wouldn’t be able to wear it cross body. I’m 5’2 and a little overweight, I’m also 6mos pregnant, so just wouldnt work cross body on me. Bought it anyway because the colour is just gorgeous!


----------



## Islandbreeze

balen.girl said:


> I have been buying LV for about 23 years. Bought and sold many bags but NEVER in DA. I am in love with the print but always scared to pull the trigger. Since LV keep increasing their price, I think it’s now or never because I don’t want to spend more on DA print which I know not easy to maintain. When I finally made decision to get it, surprisingly DA bag was so hard to find ! I keep bugging my SA at store and keep contacting CS. At last… My superhero CS send me good news 3 days before Christmas. It’s a perfect Christmas gift from me to me. Presenting my first DA bag ever. I am super happy to received this bag today in perfect condition. Can’t stop smiling and kicking myself at the same time, regretting why I never get it earlier.
> View attachment 5285483
> 
> View attachment 5285485
> 
> And here is my small DA family. I hope it won’t grow, I am happy with what I have now.
> View attachment 5285487


Oh that’s awesome. Looks like a lovely fresh start to the year. Enjoy!


----------



## balen.girl

lemondln said:


> So pretty! love DA prints, so refreshing and happy


Honestly, DA bag always caught my eyes every time I saw in real life and here at tpf, including in many of your post. Thank you Lemondln to encourage me.


----------



## balen.girl

Bumbles said:


> What a perfect array of DA goodies! And what a way to welcome in 2022 by collecting your new LV bag! I can tell 2022 is going to be a fantastic one for you already!!! Enjoy!


Thank you dear Bumbles. Now I am ready for this nasty summer ahead. At least I have something pretty to company me and melt my heart.


----------



## balen.girl

Islandbreeze said:


> Oh that’s awesome. Looks like a lovely fresh start to the year. Enjoy!


Thank you Islandbreeze. New year, new hope, and off course new bag.


----------



## brnicutie

The weather was horrible and rainy today, so I took my Prada nylon with me to LV. I picked up the green alma bb, my fave color. They gave me a rain jacket for my bag.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

brnicutie said:


> The weather was horrible and rainy today, so I took my Prada nylon with me to LV. I picked up the green alma bb, my fave color. They gave me a rain jacket for my bag.
> View attachment 5285939
> View attachment 5285940


I’m _green_ with envy lol   Congratulations on your new beauty!


----------



## brnicutie

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I’m _green_ with envy lol   Congratulations on your new beauty!


Thank you so much! I love your clever pun.


----------



## Bumbles

brnicutie said:


> The weather was horrible and rainy today, so I took my Prada nylon with me to LV. I picked up the green alma bb, my fave color. They gave me a rain jacket for my bag.
> View attachment 5285939
> View attachment 5285940


The green is such a gorgeous colour! Congrats


----------



## brnicutie

Bumbles said:


> The green is such a gorgeous colour! Congrats


Thanks Bumbles! I walked into the store and it called my name. That green on the bag is gorgeous, but I didn't like the guitar strap. Who pairs green with pink? Ugh....


----------



## npashia

Bumbles said:


> Great choice and great colour. He has great taste! Lucky you!


He truly is wonderful. I’m very lucky to have him. ❤️


----------



## gottabagit




----------



## thelostlala

My Diane is here, but I am not sure if it’s love because of some tiny imperfections (or maybe just my pickiness). I love the look of the bag and all, but then I don’t know if I can live with its little flaws.


----------



## MCBadian07

thelostlala said:


> My Diane is here, but I am not sure if it’s love because of some tiny imperfections (or maybe just my pickiness). I love the look of the bag and all, but then I don’t know if I can live with its little flaws.
> View attachment 5286009
> View attachment 5286010


What flaws do you see? I was looking at this also, but I'm not sure if I absolutely love it. I have the Pochette Metis in Turtledove and a Coach Cassie that have the similar shape...


----------



## thelostlala

MCBadian07 said:


> What flaws do you see? I was looking at this also, but I'm not sure if I absolutely love it. I have the Pochette Metis in Turtledove and a Coach Cassie that have the similar shape...


I posted it in another thread, but it was mainly the stitchings (which seemed too tight and causing holes already) and the flap which is already creased.


----------



## beautycase

gottabagit said:


> View attachment 5285986
> View attachment 5285987
> View attachment 5285988
> View attachment 5285989


The Métis is so beautiful!


----------



## Everydaydeluxe28

Happy New Year!! I was able to snag the new Easy Pouch on Strap. Here is a video if you are curious


----------



## Iamminda

Your new Alma is beautiful .   This shade of green is so lovely — glad that you were able to get this cutie in your favorite color.  The VDay SLGs are very pretty as well.  Congrats and enjoy 



brnicutie said:


> The weather was horrible and rainy today, so I took my Prada nylon with me to LV. I picked up the green alma bb, my fave color. They gave me a rain jacket for my bag.
> View attachment 5285939
> View attachment 5285940


----------



## brnicutie

Iamminda said:


> Your new Alma is beautiful .   This shade of green is so lovely — glad that you were able to get this cutie in your favorite color.  The VDay SLGs are very pretty as well.  Congrats and enjoy


Thanks Minda! I'm on the hunt for a silver crossbody chain. I don't like the guitar strap. The bag itself is gorgeous though.


----------



## candypoo

Happy New Year everyone!

Tried on a few items in store and the Coussin BB in Orchidee came home with me.


----------



## EveyB

brnicutie said:


> The weather was horrible and rainy today, so I took my Prada nylon with me to LV. I picked up the green alma bb, my fave color. They gave me a rain jacket for my bag.
> View attachment 5285939
> View attachment 5285940


Many congrats on getting this beautiful green Alma!


----------



## brnicutie

For those of you wondering about these guitar straps. They’re way too short. My Speedy 20 and green Alma bb are the same length. I’m 5’4” for reference.


----------



## Jacsxcc

New year new scarf ! 
LV simply scarf in beige rose


----------



## Iamminda

brnicutie said:


> Thanks Minda! I'm on the hunt for a silver crossbody chain. I don't like the guitar strap. The bag itself is gorgeous though.



Have fun looking for a chain .  I bought over 1/2 dozen chains/straps (gold, nickel and leather) from Mautto in the past 6 months.  They are very nice people there.  You can email them with special requests and if they can do it, they would, (Example, I prefer the look of a clasp that looks like LV clasps so I requested it on a chain that originally came with a different clasp).  You can also use a 10% coupon (search Mautto coupon).  I had looked at Samorga, Amazon, DressUpYourPurse, and OrganizeMyBag.  Good luck


----------



## brnicutie

Iamminda said:


> Have fun looking for a chain .  I bought over 1/2 dozen chains/straps (gold, nickel and leather) from Mautto in the past 6 months.  They are very nice people there.  You can email them with special requests and if they can do it, they would, (Example, I prefer the look of a clasp that looks like LV clasps so I requested it on a chain that originally came with a different clasp).  You can also use a 10% coupon (search Mautto coupon).  I had looked at Samorga, Amazon, DressUpYourPurse, and OrganizeMyBag.  Good luck


Thanks for your insight Minda. I will be sure to check out the places you mentioned.


----------



## RSMLV

Sumptuous Mahina Carmel in Arizona Brown


----------



## MeepMeep67

thelostlala said:


> It’s here and I love it!
> 
> View attachment 5285461


 Im so happy to see this. mine has not shipped yet!  Its beautiful!! I cant wait to see more pictures!!!


thelostlala said:


> My Diane is here, but I am not sure if it’s love because of some tiny imperfections (or maybe just my pickiness). I love the look of the bag and all, but then I don’t know if I can live with its little flaws.
> View attachment 5286009
> View attachment 5286010


 It is cute tho. 


brnicutie said:


> For those of you wondering about these guitar straps. They’re way too short. My Speedy 20 and green Alma bb are the same length. I’m 5’4” for reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5286097


I wish LV was making these straps longer and adjustable! darn it, the strap could be so perfect and useful.  I LOVE the green!!!!! its great on you


----------



## plv26

My belated Christmas gift to myself - cosmetic pouch GM! Thank you for letting me share


----------



## bbkctpf

iamthecutest said:


> Happy NYE everyone!  I can't wait to purchase the rose denim nano speedy and be able to post it here!!!


Did you get it?!?!


----------



## bbkctpf

brnicutie said:


> The weather was horrible and rainy today, so I took my Prada nylon with me to LV. I picked up the green alma bb, my fave color. They gave me a rain jacket for my bag.
> View attachment 5285939
> View attachment 5285940


Show us more pics of this green cutie!! Congrats!


----------



## iamthecutest

bbkctpf said:


> Did you get it?!?!


I ended up ordering the camel easy pouch instead!


----------



## Harleyjunior

I was hoping to purchase the Denim Petite Malle but since it's a China exclusive release I bought my first Capucines instead. So glad I did, both my husband and my SA say it's a more practical bag...❤


----------



## shesthecupcake

My first bag charm - small purchase but it’s soooo me and I’m just starting to gain an interest in accessorizing my LV bags.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

shesthecupcake said:


> My first bag charm - small purchase but it’s soooo me and I’m just starting to gain an interest in accessorizing my LV bags.
> 
> View attachment 5286667


Wow it’s so cute! This vernis colouring looks fun. Congrats


----------



## shesthecupcake

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Wow it’s so cute! This vernis colouring looks fun. Congrats


Thank you! I’ve been wanting some vernis in my collection and this seemed like the perfect little way to incorporate it


----------



## shesthecupcake

balen.girl said:


> I have been buying LV for about 23 years. Bought and sold many bags but NEVER in DA. I am in love with the print but always scared to pull the trigger. Since LV keep increasing their price, I think it’s now or never because I don’t want to spend more on DA print which I know not easy to maintain. When I finally made decision to get it, surprisingly DA bag was so hard to find ! I keep bugging my SA at store and keep contacting CS. At last… My superhero CS send me good news 3 days before Christmas. It’s a perfect Christmas gift from me to me. Presenting my first DA bag ever. I am super happy to received this bag today in perfect condition. Can’t stop smiling and kicking myself at the same time, regretting why I never get it earlier.
> View attachment 5285483
> 
> View attachment 5285485
> 
> And here is my small DA family. I hope it won’t grow, I am happy with what I have now.
> View attachment 5285487


It’s so beautiful!! Congratulations!!  I love the combo of DA and rose ballerine and wish I could bite the bullet on it as well (it rains so much where I live that I’d barely use it)… alas, I’m living vicariously through your gorgeous DA collection


----------



## gottabagit

beautycase said:


> The Métis is so beautiful!


It is gorgeous!


----------



## Jolie34

My January contribution  The Arizona key pouch and my favorite scent Coeur Battant.


----------



## popartist

I ordered it online on December 31 but did the store collect on January 2 for this little trinket, been needing a card holder for quite awhile and it goes with my nearly all my frequently used bags.  Should have bought it as well when I bought my Odeon MM in Paris in November to save a few bucks, but I forgot.


----------



## bubablu

gottabagit said:


> View attachment 5285987


Hi, how it's called this Métis?


----------



## balen.girl

shesthecupcake said:


> It’s so beautiful!! Congratulations!!  I love the combo of DA and rose ballerine and wish I could bite the bullet on it as well (it rains so much where I live that I’d barely use it)… alas, I’m living vicariously through your gorgeous DA collection


Thank you. Yes, agree with you, DA with rose ballerine is just perfect.


----------



## brnicutie

Harleyjunior said:


> I was hoping to purchase the Denim Petite Malle but since it's a China exclusive release I bought my first Capucines instead. So glad I did, both my husband and my SA say it's a more practical bag...❤


Congrats! That blue Capucines is beautiful.


----------



## slmi2014

Saw the Black Empreinte Easy Pouch On Strap and immediately had to have it. So glad my SA reserved one for me. I picked it up Saturday but just now opened it.  Love the gold hardware. I really liked the Dragonfruit Epi leather one but I didn't like the strap. I also bought the LV Circle Epi Bag Charm which is on order. Hopefully it doesn't sell out before I can get one.


----------



## Starburst 413

slmi2014 said:


> View attachment 5287380
> 
> Saw the Black Empreinte Easy Pouch On Strap and immediately had to have it. So glad my SA reserved one for me. I picked it up Saturday but just now opened it.  Love the gold hardware. I really liked the Dragonfruit Epi leather one but I didn't like the strap. I also bought the LV Circle Epi Bag Charm which is on order. Hopefully it doesn't sell out before I can get one.



lovely! I’ve been interested in this bag but can’t find much info on it. What fits in it? Can it hold as much as a PA?


----------



## Aliluvlv

balen.girl said:


> I have been buying LV for about 23 years. Bought and sold many bags but NEVER in DA. I am in love with the print but always scared to pull the trigger. Since LV keep increasing their price, I think it’s now or never because I don’t want to spend more on DA print which I know not easy to maintain. When I finally made decision to get it, surprisingly DA bag was so hard to find ! I keep bugging my SA at store and keep contacting CS. At last… My superhero CS send me good news 3 days before Christmas. It’s a perfect Christmas gift from me to me. Presenting my first DA bag ever. I am super happy to received this bag today in perfect condition. Can’t stop smiling and kicking myself at the same time, regretting why I never get it earlier.
> View attachment 5285483
> 
> View attachment 5285485
> 
> And here is my small DA family. I hope it won’t grow, I am happy with what I have now.
> View attachment 5285487


Gorgeous collection! I know exactly what you mean about smiling and kicking oneself for not getting a DA bag sooner especially in that beautiful RB lining, which is perfect for DA. So happy for you balen.girl! What a happy print to ring in the new year with.


----------



## Aliluvlv

brnicutie said:


> The weather was horrible and rainy today, so I took my Prada nylon with me to LV. I picked up the green alma bb, my fave color. They gave me a rain jacket for my bag.
> View attachment 5285939
> View attachment 5285940


Wow! What delightful new pieces!


----------



## brnicutie

Aliluvlv said:


> Wow! What delightful new pieces!


Thanks, Ali! I'm loving that green on the Alma. It totally screams spring to me.


----------



## Aliluvlv

brnicutie said:


> Thanks, Ali! I'm loving that green on the Alma. It totally screams spring to me.


It is a spectacular green color and perfect in epi! I just caught up on all the posts (wow everyone has been busy and it’s only the 3rd) and I saw your crossbody pic. Looks fantastic on you!  Super congratulations!


----------



## 23adeline

My items are here 
Pink denim Nano Speedy 
This is the hardest to get item according to my CS
	

		
			
		

		
	



Blue denim micro speedy charm
	

		
			
		

		
	



Easy Pouch On Strap Arizona colour


----------



## balen.girl

Aliluvlv said:


> Gorgeous collection! I know exactly what you mean about smiling and kicking oneself for not getting a DA bag sooner especially in that beautiful RB lining, which is perfect for DA. So happy for you balen.girl! What a happy print to ring in the new year with.


Thank you dear A.. I hope you are enjoying your DA bag too. DA and RB are perfect combination.


----------



## slmi2014

Starburst 413 said:


> lovely! I’ve been interested in this bag but can’t find much info on it. What fits in it? Can it hold as much as a PA?


I don't have personal experience with the PA but I tested out some various items. I will probably only put my phone, mints, lip balm, and a smaller card holder that I haven't bought yet. Edit to add: everything fit and zipper closed without any issues. With my iPhone 11 Pro Max, it was at its max, but wasn't bulky.

Below from left to right, top row: Card Holder Recto Verso, lip balm, Round Coin Purse, perfume mini
Bottom row: pill case, Key Pouch, gum pack



Below: Recto Verso, gum, pill case, lip balm



Below: Key Pouch, Coin Purse, pill case, lip balm



Below: Key Pouch, gum, perfume, lip balm



I couldn't get a picture, but here's some ways I fit my iPhone:
-iPhone, Recto Verso, lip balm
-iPhone, Coin Purse, pill case, lip balm
-iPhone, Key Pouch, lip balm
-iPhone, Coin Purse, gum, lip balm

Hope that helps!


----------



## pinklambies

slmi2014 said:


> I don't have personal experience with the PA but I tested out some various items. I will probably only put my phone, mints, lip balm, and a smaller card holder that I haven't bought yet. Edit to add: everything fit and zipper closed without any issues. With my iPhone 11 Pro Max, it was at its max, but wasn't bulky.
> 
> Below from left to right, top row: Card Holder Recto Verso, lip balm, Round Coin Purse, perfume mini
> Bottom row: pill case, Key Pouch, gum pack
> View attachment 5287476
> 
> 
> Below: Recto Verso, gum, pill case, lip balm
> View attachment 5287475
> 
> 
> Below: Key Pouch, Coin Purse, pill case, lip balm
> View attachment 5287474
> 
> 
> Below: Key Pouch, gum, perfume, lip balm
> View attachment 5287473
> 
> 
> I couldn't get a picture, but here's some ways I fit my iPhone:
> -iPhone, Recto Verso, lip balm
> -iPhone, Coin Purse, pill case, lip balm
> -iPhone, Key Pouch, lip balm
> -iPhone, Coin Purse, gum, lip balm
> 
> Hope that helps!



@slmi2014  Thanks for sharing your new addition and the What Fits photos! I am also interested in this bag. If possible, I would love to see some mod shots please!!


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> My items are here
> Pink denim Nano Speedy
> This is the hardest to get item according to my CS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287456
> 
> Blue denim micro speedy charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287457
> 
> Easy Pouch On Strap Arizona colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287460
> View attachment 5287458
> View attachment 5287459


These are stunning adorable gems! Will go perfectly in your speedy collection. Congrats! What an awesome way to start the new year!


----------



## LVovely

The new year is only 4 days old but I added two bags already


----------



## 23adeline

Bumbles said:


> These are stunning adorable gems! Will go perfectly in your speedy collection. Congrats! What an awesome way to start the new year!


Thanks @Bumbles 
The denim rose colour is really beautiful


----------



## Starburst 413

slmi2014 said:


> I don't have personal experience with the PA but I tested out some various items. I will probably only put my phone, mints, lip balm, and a smaller card holder that I haven't bought yet. Edit to add: everything fit and zipper closed without any issues. With my iPhone 11 Pro Max, it was at its max, but wasn't bulky.
> 
> Below from left to right, top row: Card Holder Recto Verso, lip balm, Round Coin Purse, perfume mini
> Bottom row: pill case, Key Pouch, gum pack
> View attachment 5287476
> 
> 
> Below: Recto Verso, gum, pill case, lip balm
> View attachment 5287475
> 
> 
> Below: Key Pouch, Coin Purse, pill case, lip balm
> View attachment 5287474
> 
> 
> Below: Key Pouch, gum, perfume, lip balm
> View attachment 5287473
> 
> 
> I couldn't get a picture, but here's some ways I fit my iPhone:
> -iPhone, Recto Verso, lip balm
> -iPhone, Coin Purse, pill case, lip balm
> -iPhone, Key Pouch, lip balm
> -iPhone, Coin Purse, gum, lip balm
> 
> Hope that helps!



thank you! I usually carry recto verso, and a small pouch with my car fob, and iPhone 12 Pro. Seems like that might all fit  I was going to get the double zip black empreinte but I like the look of this style better.


----------



## bbcerisette66

Bumbles said:


> Happy New Year 2022 all the lovely tpf members!!    Wishing you all a beautiful and wonderful start to the new year! I hope everyone has a fantastic day celebrating with family and friends and that this new year is an even better, brighter and happier one than the last.
> 
> Also, a big happy birthday to all the January babies as well!
> 
> Here’s to a new and amazing year ahead. That’s filled with lots of love and happiness, success and good health and not to forget some gorgeous LV’s along the way!!! Cheers!!!
> 
> Looking forward to all the reveals this month, with all the new collections releasing!! I can’t wait!!
> View attachment 5285174
> View attachment 5285175
> View attachment 5285176
> View attachment 5285177


Happy new year everyone.  I am a little late to wish it, but better late than never !!!!  a healthy year for all of you


----------



## bbcerisette66

candypoo said:


> Happy New Year everyone!
> 
> Tried on a few items in store and the Coussin BB in Orchidee came home with me.
> 
> View attachment 5286061
> 
> View attachment 5286062


I never seen a so gorgeous colour!!!!


----------



## iamthecutest

Easy Pouch On Strap


----------



## bbcerisette66

slmi2014 said:


> View attachment 5287380
> 
> Saw the Black Empreinte Easy Pouch On Strap and immediately had to have it. So glad my SA reserved one for me. I picked it up Saturday but just now opened it.  Love the gold hardware. I really liked the Dragonfruit Epi leather one but I didn't like the strap. I also bought the LV Circle Epi Bag Charm which is on order. Hopefully it doesn't sell out before I can get one.


I m crazy about black empreinte leather. I immediately fell in love with this bag but does it contain a pack of cigarettes because unlike Americans, the French still smoke a lot ?!? Please what does it fits?


----------



## slmi2014

bbcerisette66 said:


> I m crazy about black empreinte leather. I immediately fell in love with this bag but does it contain a pack of cigarettes because unlike Americans, the French still smoke a lot ?!? Please what does it fits?


 It is so beautiful!

Not sure if French cigarette packs are similar sizes to American ones but I believe one would fit. Here’s my reply that shows some different things that fit https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/joyous-january-2022-purchases.1048808/post-34929781


----------



## Sina99

Micro denim speedy photo-bombed by a few “friends“


----------



## bagwhore808

thelostlala said:


> My Diane is here, but I am not sure if it’s love because of some tiny imperfections (or maybe just my pickiness). I love the look of the bag and all, but then I don’t know if I can live with its little flaws.
> View attachment 5286009
> View attachment 5286010


Love the pink interior!


----------



## Bumbles

Sina99 said:


> Micro denim speedy photo-bombed by a few “friends“


What a gorgeous shot! Love the denim speedy charm


----------



## Sina99

Bumbles said:


> What a gorgeous shot! Love the denim speedy charm


Thank you Bumbles


----------



## mzroyalflyness

CA confirmed price increase soon so I took a leap and purchased this beauty. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



He also let me know he was leaving LV   I guess it’ll work out since I planned on this being my last purchase for awhile.


----------



## MeepMeep67

lovelyrita said:


> The new year is only 4 days old but I added two bags already


two beauties!!


----------



## 23adeline

This bandeau that I paid on 1/1/2022 is here


----------



## MeepMeep67

23adeline said:


> This bandeau that I paid on 1/1/2022 is here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5288359


its lovely!!


----------



## slmi2014

pinklambies said:


> @slmi2014  Thanks for sharing your new addition and the What Fits photos! I am also interested in this bag. If possible, I would love to see some mod shots please!!


I've never done mod shots so ignore my bad posing and everything else. I had to change out of that outfit so forgive my loungewear. I'm 5'2" for reference


----------



## bbkctpf

Sina99 said:


> Micro denim speedy photo-bombed by a few “friends“


Wow your items are in such good condition!!! So so prettty


----------



## bbkctpf

iamthecutest said:


> Easy Pouch On Strap


Yay! It’s here! Gotta show us some mod shots!


----------



## bbkctpf

lovelyrita said:


> The new year is only 4 days old but I added two bags already


Wooooo congrats!!! I’m so torn about that speedy.


----------



## bbkctpf

23adeline said:


> My items are here
> Pink denim Nano Speedy
> This is the hardest to get item according to my CS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287456
> 
> Blue denim micro speedy charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287457
> 
> Easy Pouch On Strap Arizona colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287460
> View attachment 5287458
> View attachment 5287459


Yay to baby speedys!!! R u able to get the China exclusive blue speedy from friends/ig?   Did you order the micro pink pa?  Btw that easy pouch is SO you. Can’t wait to see this gang in action one day!


----------



## bbcerisette66

slmi2014 said:


> It is so beautiful!
> 
> Not sure if French cigarette packs are similar sizes to American ones but I believe one would fit. Here’s my reply that shows some different things that fit https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/joyous-january-2022-purchases.1048808/post-34929781


Thank you very much for your answer. The pics are very interesting. I have to stop smoking.   anyway it’s a beautiful and cute bag.


----------



## MeepMeep67

slmi2014 said:


> I've never done mod shots so ignore my bad posing and everything else. I had to change out of that outfit so forgive my loungewear. I'm 5'2" for reference
> 
> View attachment 5288376
> View attachment 5288381
> 
> View attachment 5288382
> View attachment 5288380
> 
> View attachment 5288383
> View attachment 5288384
> 
> View attachment 5288385
> View attachment 5288386
> 
> View attachment 5288377
> View attachment 5288378
> 
> View attachment 5288379


Thank you for the mod shots!   its a great bag!!


----------



## brnicutie

slmi2014 said:


> I've never done mod shots so ignore my bad posing and everything else. I had to change out of that outfit so forgive my loungewear. I'm 5'2" for reference
> 
> View attachment 5288376
> View attachment 5288381
> 
> View attachment 5288382
> View attachment 5288380
> 
> View attachment 5288383
> View attachment 5288384
> 
> View attachment 5288385
> View attachment 5288386
> 
> View attachment 5288377
> View attachment 5288378
> 
> View attachment 5288379


I love that bag on you. Thanks for the mod shots. I was going back and forth about getting the EP as I already have the PA, and they basically serve the same function.


----------



## 23adeline

bbkctpf said:


> Yay to baby speedys!!! R u able to get the China exclusive blue speedy from friends/ig?   Did you order the micro pink pa?  Btw that easy pouch is SO you. Can’t wait to see this gang in action one day!


Thanks @bbkctpf
Pink nano speedy is having sun bath at window side for a few days before it could go out, it’s raining here almost everyday.
I don‘t have  any friends in China that I would ask for help . I tried to search for it in Hong Kong website on Jan 1st but I didn’t see it. Even if it’s available in HK, it would be a hard to get item which I do not want to bother my friends in HK to get it for me. I told my CS if it becomes available in my region, then get it for me, otherwise just forget about it. I feel that I don’t really want to blue denim nano speedy, I prefer the pink . 
I didn’t order the pink micro pa, I don’t really use Mini Pochette, my Xmas animation mp are lying in drawers most of the time , in fact the London mp never go out .


----------



## LVovely

bbkctpf said:


> Wooooo congrats!!! I’m so torn about that speedy.


Thank you, very happy with the new bag and the classic one  why are you torn about it?


----------



## Cathindy

slmi2014 said:


> I've never done mod shots so ignore my bad posing and everything else. I had to change out of that outfit so forgive my loungewear. I'm 5'2" for reference
> 
> View attachment 5288376
> View attachment 5288381
> 
> View attachment 5288382
> View attachment 5288380
> 
> View attachment 5288383
> View attachment 5288384
> 
> View attachment 5288385
> View attachment 5288386
> 
> View attachment 5288377
> View attachment 5288378
> 
> View attachment 5288379



You did great on the modshots! I love this bag so much, the logos are visible but not too loud also love to see all the different ways you can wear it. Looks great on you!


----------



## Kylie M

npashia said:


> Happy new year everyone! My hubby just ordered me the new Alma bb in dragon fruit after he couldn’t get the speedy 20! Will post pics as soon as she comes in! Hope everyone is having a fun New Years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5285408


So adorable and that colour!!!!! Love


----------



## Kylie M

brnicutie said:


> For those of you wondering about these guitar straps. They’re way too short. My Speedy 20 and green Alma bb are the same length. I’m 5’4” for reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5286097


That’s really good to know. I love a good crossbody but prefer my bags at my hip. Cute colour


----------



## Starburst 413

23adeline said:


> This bandeau that I paid on 1/1/2022 is here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5288359


I’m not usually into the bandeaus but this one is lovely!


----------



## nannch

mzroyalflyness said:


> CA confirmed price increase soon so I took a leap and purchased this beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5288198
> 
> He also let me know he was leaving LV   I guess it’ll work out since I planned on this being my last purchase for awhile.


The Empreinte on NVF is lovely. I have read somewhere that there is another price increase as well, oh gosh. I guess I have to make decision quick before the next price increase.


----------



## npashia

My dragonfruit alma bb has arrived! I’m going to workout and shower, then I’ll post some pics!


----------



## pinklambies

slmi2014 said:


> I've never done mod shots so ignore my bad posing and everything else. I had to change out of that outfit so forgive my loungewear. I'm 5'2" for reference
> 
> View attachment 5288376
> View attachment 5288381
> 
> View attachment 5288382
> View attachment 5288380
> 
> View attachment 5288383
> View attachment 5288384
> 
> View attachment 5288385
> View attachment 5288386
> 
> View attachment 5288377
> View attachment 5288378
> 
> View attachment 5288379



@slmi2014 thank you for taking these for me! It looks really lovely on you. I will definitely be asking my CA about thisbag


----------



## brnicutie

Kylie M said:


> That’s really good to know. I love a good crossbody but prefer my bags at my hip. Cute colour


I’m the same way. I like it on my hip. Thanks, that green is stunning.


----------



## MeepMeep67

I love my 2 new lovelies!!! This needs to be it on the bags for a while!! Both MIF


----------



## Islandbreeze

slmi2014 said:


> I've never done mod shots so ignore my bad posing and everything else. I had to change out of that outfit so forgive my loungewear. I'm 5'2" for reference
> 
> View attachment 5288376
> View attachment 5288381
> 
> View attachment 5288382
> View attachment 5288380
> 
> View attachment 5288383
> View attachment 5288384
> 
> View attachment 5288385
> View attachment 5288386
> 
> View attachment 5288377
> View attachment 5288378
> 
> View attachment 5288379


Looks beautiful on you!


----------



## Islandbreeze

MeepMeep67 said:


> I love my 2 new lovelies!!! This needs to be it on the bags for a while!! Both MIF
> 
> View attachment 5288724
> View attachment 5288728
> View attachment 5288730
> View attachment 5288740
> View attachment 5288741


Great choices! That loop bag is particularly stunning- I’ve always loved LV denim. Enjoy!


----------



## slmi2014

MeepMeep67 said:


> Thank you for the mod shots!  its a great bag!!





brnicutie said:


> I love that bag on you. Thanks for the mod shots. I was going back and forth about getting the EP as I already have the PA, and they basically serve the same function.





Cathindy said:


> You did great on the modshots! I love this bag so much, the logos are visible but not too loud also love to see all the different ways you can wear it. Looks great on you!





pinklambies said:


> @slmi2014 thank you for taking these for me! It looks really lovely on you. I will definitely be asking my CA about thisbag





Islandbreeze said:


> Looks beautiful on you!



You're welcome everyone. And OMG you all are so sweet. Thank you!  I felt self-conscious posting on here but all of your support means a lot. Definitely get it if you find one!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Islandbreeze said:


> Great choices! That loop bag is particularly stunning- I’ve always loved LV denim. Enjoy!


Thank you!!!My photos washed out the loop some, yes, in real life the Loop is stunning.  I cant keep my eye off her, and when I look at her Im filled with joy (which is offsetting the sticker shock!)


----------



## Islandbreeze

MeepMeep67 said:


> Thank you!!!My photos washed out the loop some, yes, in real life the Loop is stunning.  I cant keep my eye off her, and when I look at her Im filled with joy (which is offsetting the sticker shock!)


That’s wonderful! It’s great, especially in today’s world, when something as simple as a purse can bring recurring joy!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Haven’t posted for a while, but here are the items I’ve added during the holidays.  A common theme is definitely pink! 

Present from hubby for Christmas - he found me this beauty in a new unused condition in a full set!




Present from me to me - Old love doesn’t rust!  



And finally, I’m well prepared for the Valentine’s Day!






Thanks for letting me share my LVoe with you!


----------



## npashia

Ok here she is! I’ll start off by saying the color is amazing! So much more vibrant in person! For reference, I’m 5’2” and have a small chest, so I think that’s why the crossbody works well for me. The quality is amazing. If you’re a pink lover, I highly recommend trying to get this bag! Also, ignore my nosey puppy, he’s a velcro dog, always on me!


----------



## Iamminda

This denim print is gorgeous and this design is super cute.  You are so lucky to have found both S20s .  Enjoy 




MeepMeep67 said:


> I love my 2 new lovelies!!! This needs to be it on the bags for a while!! Both MIF
> 
> View attachment 5288724
> View attachment 5288728
> View attachment 5288730
> View attachment 5288740
> View attachment 5288741


----------



## MeepMeep67

slmi2014 said:


> You're welcome everyone. And OMG you all are so sweet. Thank you!  I felt self-conscious posting on here but all of your support means a lot. Definitely get it if you find one!


You are a great model!!and that bag is fabulous on you (Im terrible at mod shots and selfies!!)


----------



## MeepMeep67

npashia said:


> Ok here she is! I’ll start off by saying the color is amazing! So much more vibrant in person! For reference, I’m 5’2” and have a small chest, so I think that’s why the crossbody works well for me. The quality is amazing. If you’re a pink lover, I highly recommend trying to get this bag! Also, ignore my nosey puppy, he’s a velcro dog, always on me!


 Wonderful bag looks great on you and I love the puppy photo bombing


Iamminda said:


> This denim print is gorgeous and this design is super cute.  You are so lucky to have found both S20s .  Enjoy


 Thank you my dear friend


----------



## bbcerisette66

npashia said:


> Ok here she is! I’ll start off by saying the color is amazing! So much more vibrant in person! For reference, I’m 5’2” and have a small chest, so I think that’s why the crossbody works well for me. The quality is amazing. If you’re a pink lover, I highly recommend trying to get this bag! Also, ignore my nosey puppy, he’s a velcro dog, always on me!


Gorgeous colour!!! I’m pink lover


----------



## MCBadian07

I have waited 12 years for the Year of the Tiger again!! I'm putting it out there that I'll be able to get the Petite Malle to match! 

Super cute, made of leather and there's a bit of texture I tried to show.


----------



## npashia

MeepMeep67 said:


> Wonderful bag looks great on you and I love the puppy photo bombing
> Thank you my dear friend


Thank you!


----------



## npashia

bbcerisette66 said:


> Gorgeous colour!!! I’m pink lover


Thank you, I am too! Can never have too many pink things in my opinion!


----------



## Bumbles

MeepMeep67 said:


> I love my 2 new lovelies!!! This needs to be it on the bags for a while!! Both MIF
> 
> View attachment 5288724
> View attachment 5288728
> View attachment 5288730
> View attachment 5288740
> View attachment 5288741


Huge congratulations! So glad you got the speedy 20 too! Enjoy


----------



## Bumbles

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Haven’t posted for a while, but here are the items I’ve added during the holidays.  A common theme is definitely pink!
> 
> Present from hubby for Christmas - he found me this beauty in a new unused condition in a full set!
> View attachment 5288846
> 
> View attachment 5288847
> 
> Present from me to me - Old love doesn’t rust!
> View attachment 5288850
> View attachment 5288849
> 
> And finally, I’m well prepared for the Valentine’s Day!
> View attachment 5288856
> 
> View attachment 5288867
> 
> View attachment 5288871
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my LVoe with you!


I can tell pink is your fav colour! Mine too! Congrats! They are all special pieces!


----------



## Bumbles

npashia said:


> Ok here she is! I’ll start off by saying the color is amazing! So much more vibrant in person! For reference, I’m 5’2” and have a small chest, so I think that’s why the crossbody works well for me. The quality is amazing. If you’re a pink lover, I highly recommend trying to get this bag! Also, ignore my nosey puppy, he’s a velcro dog, always on me!


Love the colour and the strap goes perfectly! Your puppy is adorable too!


----------



## Bumbles

MCBadian07 said:


> I have waited 12 years for the Year of the Tiger again!! I'm putting it out there that I'll be able to get the Petite Malle to match!
> 
> Super cute, made of leather and there's a bit of texture I tried to show.
> 
> View attachment 5289030
> View attachment 5289031
> View attachment 5289032
> View attachment 5289033
> View attachment 5289034
> View attachment 5289035
> View attachment 5289036


Looks amazing on the speedy my friend! Enjoy your special year


----------



## MCBadian07

Bumbles said:


> Looks amazing on the speedy my friend! Enjoy your special year


Thank you Bumbles!!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Islandbreeze said:


> That’s wonderful! It’s great, especially in today’s world, when something as simple as a purse can bring recurring joy!


 yes it is. its been so crazy for 2 yrs now...and its not over


MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Haven’t posted for a while, but here are the items I’ve added during the holidays.  A common theme is definitely pink!
> 
> Present from hubby for Christmas - he found me this beauty in a new unused condition in a full set!
> View attachment 5288846
> 
> View attachment 5288847
> 
> Present from me to me - Old love doesn’t rust!
> View attachment 5288850
> View attachment 5288849
> 
> And finally, I’m well prepared for the Valentine’s Day!
> View attachment 5288856
> 
> View attachment 5288867
> 
> View attachment 5288871
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my LVoe with you!


 I love everything!  


Bumbles said:


> Huge congratulations! So glad you got the speedy 20 too! Enjoy


 Thank you Bumbles my friend.  Im still hoping you get one too!


----------



## pinklambies

npashia said:


> Ok here she is! I’ll start off by saying the color is amazing! So much more vibrant in person! For reference, I’m 5’2” and have a small chest, so I think that’s why the crossbody works well for me. The quality is amazing. If you’re a pink lover, I highly recommend trying to get this bag! Also, ignore my nosey puppy, he’s a velcro dog, always on me!



I love this bag on you but your puppy definitely stole the show!!!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Bumbles said:


> I can tell pink is your fav colour! Mine too! Congrats! They are all special pieces!


Thank you so much my lovely!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

MeepMeep67 said:


> yes it is. its been so crazy for 2 yrs now...and its not over
> I love everything!
> Thank you Bumbles my friend.  Im still hoping you get one too!


Thank you very much hun!   
Major congratulations on your new additions too, the denim loop bag looks so stunning and is such a special piece! And the speedy 20 with a pink strap is such a htf cutie, how did you manage to catch this beauty too


----------



## Ava758

My Neo Noe (which was less than a year old) had glazing issues and was deemed defective. I was offered a replacement but opted to get and entirely different bag and paid the difference. I chose the On the Go MM and I couldn’t be happier. I was going to purchase the reverse mono key chain for the bag but bought a (like new) preloved coin purse instead since it’s better value for the money. I’m currently using it to store my mask.


----------



## Sina99

bbkctpf said:


> Wow your items are in such good condition!!! So so prettty


Thank you  the zipper pull on the coin purse is not original. It’s the ball from a mini Lin bag charm


----------



## AleeLee

I’ve regretted not buying this before the last price increase. And with rumours of the next one approaching soon, I didn’t want to make the same mistake twice. She’s a lot softer then I imagined. I’m so happy she’s finally mine. ❤️


----------



## EveyB

npashia said:


> Ok here she is! I’ll start off by saying the color is amazing! So much more vibrant in person! For reference, I’m 5’2” and have a small chest, so I think that’s why the crossbody works well for me. The quality is amazing. If you’re a pink lover, I highly recommend trying to get this bag! Also, ignore my nosey puppy, he’s a velcro dog, always on me!


The Alma looks so good on you! Love the colour


----------



## EveyB

MeepMeep67 said:


> I love my 2 new lovelies!!! This needs to be it on the bags for a while!! Both MIF
> 
> View attachment 5288724
> View attachment 5288728
> View attachment 5288730
> View attachment 5288740
> View attachment 5288741


Both are absolutely gorgeous, enjoy!  The shades of fuchsia on the Speedy strap are so pretty


----------



## lovelyhongbao

Denim speedy 25. Really good looking and matches anything daily. The color different each side.


----------



## bbkctpf

23adeline said:


> Thanks @bbkctpf
> Pink nano speedy is having sun bath at window side for a few days before it could go out, it’s raining here almost everyday.
> I don‘t have  any friends in China that I would ask for help . I tried to search for it in Hong Kong website on Jan 1st but I didn’t see it. Even if it’s available in HK, it would be a hard to get item which I do not want to bother my friends in HK to get it for me. I told my CS if it becomes available in my region, then get it for me, otherwise just forget about it. I feel that I don’t really want to blue denim nano speedy, I prefer the pink .
> I didn’t order the pink micro pa, I don’t really use Mini Pochette, my Xmas animation mp are lying in drawers most of the time , in fact the London mp never go out .


I see what you mean. I was just told the pink nano is orderable. I was thinking about it and realized I would baby it so much it won’t ever go out  my btp pink has not seen daylight yet - aside from the light by the window haha.  Maybe 2022 will be a low spend year after all?LOL


----------



## bbkctpf

lovelyrita said:


> Thank you, very happy with the new bag and the classic one  why are you torn about it?


I’ve never used my first speedy 25 so I’m not sure if I would use this denim one. But there is no vachetta on it - so that makes it more wearable…I may settle with getting just the scarf.  I love the way the gradient is done on this denim collection!  Show us mod shots when you take yours out!


----------



## bbkctpf

lovelyhongbao said:


> Denim speedy 25. Really good looking and matches anything daily. The color different each side.
> View attachment 5290101
> View attachment 5290102


It is so good looking. Congratssss


----------



## bbkctpf

MeepMeep67 said:


> I love my 2 new lovelies!!! This needs to be it on the bags for a while!! Both MIF
> 
> View attachment 5288724
> View attachment 5288728
> View attachment 5288730
> View attachment 5288740
> View attachment 5288741


Congrats!!!! Can’t wait to see the loop in action!


----------



## bbkctpf

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Haven’t posted for a while, but here are the items I’ve added during the holidays.  A common theme is definitely pink!
> 
> Present from hubby for Christmas - he found me this beauty in a new unused condition in a full set!
> View attachment 5288846
> 
> View attachment 5288847
> 
> Present from me to me - Old love doesn’t rust!
> View attachment 5288850
> View attachment 5288849
> 
> And finally, I’m well prepared for the Valentine’s Day!
> View attachment 5288856
> 
> View attachment 5288867
> 
> View attachment 5288871
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my LVoe with you!


Congrats on all your goodies!!!! Esp on finding the oldies.


----------



## bbkctpf

npashia said:


> Ok here she is! I’ll start off by saying the color is amazing! So much more vibrant in person! For reference, I’m 5’2” and have a small chest, so I think that’s why the crossbody works well for me. The quality is amazing. If you’re a pink lover, I highly recommend trying to get this bag! Also, ignore my nosey puppy, he’s a velcro dog, always on me!


The color is so eye catching. Glad it fits cross body on you too!


----------



## npashia

Bumbles said:


> Love the colour and the strap goes perfectly! Your puppy is adorable too!


Thank you!!!


----------



## npashia

bbkctpf said:


> The color is so eye catching. Glad it fits cross body on you too!
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> bbkctpf said:
> 
> 
> 
> The color is so eye catching. Glad it fits cross body on you too!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you! It was hard to capture its true color, so much prettier in person. And I’m glad it fit too. I was worried it would be either too short or too long.
Click to expand...


----------



## npashia

EveyB said:


> The Alma looks so good on you! Love the colour


Thank you! The color is seriously so much prettier in person!


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

The new and the new-to-me ❤️


----------



## MeepMeep67

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Thank you very much hun!
> Major congratulations on your new additions too, the denim loop bag looks so stunning and is such a special piece! And the speedy 20 with a pink strap is such a htf cutie, how did you manage to catch this beauty too


Thank you my friend!  I am grateful to have a great CA


----------



## Mapoon

Due to rising cases I didn’t go to the store and was keen on this for a week as I never seen any real life so my SA sent me photos and I knew which to get as I was sitting on the fence if I should get the plain or studded…so I paid by link and she arranged a local courier to send it to me …from photos they looked big but they are smaller than I thought and don’t have much weight compared to Hermes or Chanel…but I love it!! I’m sooo happy!! It’s been awhile since I have purchased LV….one more item coming in the pipeline…


----------



## EveyB

Bec Loves Bags said:


> The new and the new-to-me ❤
> 
> View attachment 5290266
> View attachment 5290267


Beautiful bag! And congrats on your cute find!


----------



## EveyB

Mapoon said:


> Due to rising cases I didn’t go to the store and was keen on this for a week as I never seen any real life so my SA sent me photos and I knew which to get as I was sitting on the fence if I should get the plain or studded…so I paid by link and she arranged a local courier to send it to me …from photos they looked big but they are smaller than I thought and don’t have much weight compared to Hermes or Chanel…but I love it!! I’m sooo happy!! It’s been awhile since I have purchased LV….one more item coming in the pipeline…
> 
> View attachment 5290369
> 
> 
> View attachment 5290370
> 
> 
> View attachment 5290371
> 
> 
> View attachment 5290372
> 
> 
> View attachment 5290373


The size is perfect imo. Love all the details on them, especially the flowers


----------



## Mapoon

EveyB said:


> The size is perfect imo. Love all the details on them, especially the flowers


Yes dear it is!! Was hard to tell in photos so I took the chance and I wasn’t disappointed!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

bbkctpf said:


> Congrats on all your goodies!!!! Esp on finding the oldies.


Thank you very much dear!    Escale remains my favorite LE


----------



## MrsSlocomb

Got my Alma BB delivered.  Love the bag, HATE the strap!  It's hideous and way to short. I already have one in Rose Ballerine with the regular strap.  I'm still deciding if I'm going to keep it... it is MIF though..


----------



## BULL

MrsSlocomb said:


> Got my Alma BB delivered.  Love the bag, HATE the strap!  It's hideous and way to short. I already have one in Rose Ballerine with the regular strap.  I'm still deciding if I'm going to keep it... it is MIF though..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5290569
> View attachment 5290568
> 
> View attachment 5290570


This colour is amazing. I checked them out today in person, of course the green was missing.
The straps are... well, interesting  Short, casual, but my biggest fear is how can I clean them properly after 2 years? The leather straps were pretty carefree.


----------



## bbcerisette66

MrsSlocomb said:


> Got my Alma BB delivered.  Love the bag, HATE the strap!  It's hideous and way to short. I already have one in Rose Ballerine with the regular strap.  I'm still deciding if I'm going to keep it... it is MIF though..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5290569
> View attachment 5290568
> 
> View attachment 5290570


I agree. I hate all the new ridiculous straps.


----------



## MCBadian07

MrsSlocomb said:


> Got my Alma BB delivered.  Love the bag, HATE the strap!  It's hideous and way to short. I already have one in Rose Ballerine with the regular strap.  I'm still deciding if I'm going to keep it... it is MIF though..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5290569
> View attachment 5290568
> 
> View attachment 5290570


I absolutely LOVE this color and still really on the fence about this bag - I don't have anything in this shape but I'm not sure if I can justify the higher cost on this Alma than a mono/DE or even the regular Epi version because of the strap. Why do they keep making these jacquard straps


----------



## LVovely

MrsSlocomb said:


> Got my Alma BB delivered.  Love the bag, HATE the strap!  It's hideous and way to short. I already have one in Rose Ballerine with the regular strap.  I'm still deciding if I'm going to keep it... it is MIF though..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5290569
> View attachment 5290568
> 
> View attachment 5290570


Maybe it‘s not meant to be worn crossbody, this would explain the length of the strap. Once again, I think it‘s gorgeous!!!


----------



## LVovely

BULL said:


> This colour is amazing. I checked them out today in person, of course the green was missing.
> The straps are... well, interesting  Short, casual, but my biggest fear is how can I clean them properly after 2 years? The leather straps were pretty carefree.


Just wash them maybe, it‘s fabric isn‘t it? Should not be a problem I think…


----------



## bfly

Happy New Year everyone and happy born day for those whose celebrate their birthday in January 

My only purchase for January, the Vivienne bandeau. i am so glad I got it in red color, it’s so colorful and so much in details. Sorry if I posted lots of pics as I want to show the details to you all. Actual name is Hide and Seek Marine.
Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## asatoasz

Excited to share the new additions to my collection, I’m loving this denim release!!



The longer strap for the loop is fairly short though (despite the measurements listed online); I’ll probably wear the long coussin strap with the loop instead as it fits me better crossbody (I’m 5’6) and looks quite nice with it!


----------



## fyn72

23adeline said:


> My items are here
> Pink denim Nano Speedy
> This is the hardest to get item according to my CS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287456
> 
> Blue denim micro speedy charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287457
> 
> Easy Pouch On Strap Arizona colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287460
> View attachment 5287458
> View attachment 5287459


I saw the pink denim speedy pop up available online and was tempted but couldn't pull the trigger, just too tiny and way to expensive for what it is.


----------



## fyn72

npashia said:


> Ok here she is! I’ll start off by saying the color is amazing! So much more vibrant in person! For reference, I’m 5’2” and have a small chest, so I think that’s why the crossbody works well for me. The quality is amazing. If you’re a pink lover, I highly recommend trying to get this bag! Also, ignore my nosey puppy, he’s a velcro dog, always on me!


Beautiful!


----------



## Bumbles

Mapoon said:


> Due to rising cases I didn’t go to the store and was keen on this for a week as I never seen any real life so my SA sent me photos and I knew which to get as I was sitting on the fence if I should get the plain or studded…so I paid by link and she arranged a local courier to send it to me …from photos they looked big but they are smaller than I thought and don’t have much weight compared to Hermes or Chanel…but I love it!! I’m sooo happy!! It’s been awhile since I have purchased LV….one more item coming in the pipeline…
> 
> View attachment 5290369
> 
> 
> View attachment 5290370
> 
> 
> View attachment 5290371
> 
> 
> View attachment 5290372
> 
> 
> View attachment 5290373


I’m so happy for you M! These are gorgeous and definitely look perfect on you! Love them!!


----------



## BULL

lovelyrita said:


> Just wash them maybe, it‘s fabric isn‘t it? Should not be a problem I think…


Yes, but even if you try hand washing it, the leather parts on both ends will get ruined. Washing machine? No way.


----------



## love2learn

MrsSlocomb said:


> Got my Alma BB delivered.  Love the bag, HATE the strap!  It's hideous and way to short. I already have one in Rose Ballerine with the regular strap.  I'm still deciding if I'm going to keep it... it is MIF though..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5290569
> View attachment 5290568
> 
> View attachment 5290570


Green is my favorite color so I’m in love with this new color!!!  I don’t get the continued trend of the guitar strap, but why in the world would they make it so it couldn’t be worn crossbody properly???  And honestly I do like the colors on the strap, but I know it’s a bummer that it’s not long enough.  Are you going to keep this beauty or return?  I feel for you because it’s such a beautiful fun shade of green on the Alma!!  Congrats though!!!


----------



## love2learn

bfly said:


> Happy New Year everyone and happy born day for those whose celebrate their birthday in January
> 
> My only purchase for January, the Vivienne bandeau. i am so glad I got it in red color, it’s so colorful and so much in details. Sorry if I posted lots of pics as I want to show the details to you all. Actual name is Hide and Seek Marine.
> Enjoy your weekend.
> 
> View attachment 5290858
> View attachment 5290857
> View attachment 5290859
> View attachment 5290861
> View attachment 5290860


Soooooo cute and fun!!!!  Congrats!!


----------



## love2learn

asatoasz said:


> Excited to share the new additions to my collection, I’m loving this denim release!!
> 
> View attachment 5290865
> 
> The longer strap for the loop is fairly short though (despite the measurements listed online); I’ll probably wear the long coussin strap with the loop instead as it fits me better crossbody (I’m 5’6) and looks quite nice with it!


Gorgeous!!!!!  Love both!  Big congrats!!!


----------



## bfly

love2learn said:


> Soooooo cute and fun!!!!  Congrats!!



Thank you.


----------



## npashia

fyn72 said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you!!


----------



## MeepMeep67

bfly said:


> Happy New Year everyone and happy born day for those whose celebrate their birthday in January
> 
> My only purchase for January, the Vivienne bandeau. i am so glad I got it in red color, it’s so colorful and so much in details. Sorry if I posted lots of pics as I want to show the details to you all. Actual name is Hide and Seek Marine.
> Enjoy your weekend.
> 
> View attachment 5290858
> View attachment 5290857
> View attachment 5290859
> View attachment 5290861
> View attachment 5290860


Its so beautiful & cute!! Thanks to you, mine being delivered on monday and we will be twins!


----------



## MeepMeep67

asatoasz said:


> Excited to share the new additions to my collection, I’m loving this denim release!!
> 
> View attachment 5290865
> 
> The longer strap for the loop is fairly short though (despite the measurements listed online); I’ll probably wear the long coussin strap with the loop instead as it fits me better crossbody (I’m 5’6) and looks quite nice with it!


Love them both!   Twins on the Loop


----------



## thelostlala

My first personalised LV! I actually wanted it more for the black straps than the stickers, so I made it really simple with just a sticker of one of my favourite cities in the world! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## thelostlala

bfly said:


> Happy New Year everyone and happy born day for those whose celebrate their birthday in January
> 
> My only purchase for January, the Vivienne bandeau. i am so glad I got it in red color, it’s so colorful and so much in details. Sorry if I posted lots of pics as I want to show the details to you all. Actual name is Hide and Seek Marine.
> Enjoy your weekend.
> 
> View attachment 5290858
> View attachment 5290857
> View attachment 5290859
> View attachment 5290861
> View attachment 5290860


The colors are so vibrant, I love it!


----------



## asatoasz

love2learn said:


> Gorgeous!!!!!  Love both!  Big congrats!!!





MeepMeep67 said:


> Love them both!   Twins on the Loop


Thank you both!


----------



## Mapoon

Bumbles said:


> I’m so happy for you M! These are gorgeous and definitely look perfect on you! Love them!!


Thanks darling


----------



## 23adeline

fyn72 said:


> I saw the pink denim speedy pop up available online and was tempted but couldn't pull the trigger, just too tiny and way to expensive for what it is.


No point buying if you think it’s too tiny for your liking. But you are lucky seeing it available, just like I felt lucky when I saw Speedy 20 monogram available on LV U.K.online and some U.K. stores occasionally , even though I didn’t buy it


----------



## bfly

thelostlala said:


> The colors are so vibrant, I love it!



Thank you. I love it too.


----------



## bfly

MeepMeep67 said:


> Its so beautiful & cute!! Thanks to you, mine being delivered on monday and we will be twins!



Yayyy cheers for twinning.


----------



## bfly

asatoasz said:


> Excited to share the new additions to my collection, I’m loving this denim release!!
> 
> View attachment 5290865
> 
> The longer strap for the loop is fairly short though (despite the measurements listed online); I’ll probably wear the long coussin strap with the loop instead as it fits me better crossbody (I’m 5’6) and looks quite nice with it!



Congratulation. Both are beautiful. The more I see loop the more I am into it. Definitely will put it on my wishlist for loop in mono. Enjoy your new bags.


----------



## Madrye28

asatoasz said:


> Excited to share the new additions to my collection, I’m loving this denim release!!
> 
> View attachment 5290865
> 
> The longer strap for the loop is fairly short though (despite the measurements listed online); I’ll probably wear the long coussin strap with the loop instead as it fits me better crossbody (I’m 5’6) and looks quite nice with it!


Did you pay the $3500 or the $3900 for the Coussin. I just noticed they increased the price…


----------



## bagwhore808

MeepMeep67 said:


> I love my 2 new lovelies!!! This needs to be it on the bags for a while!! Both MIF
> 
> View attachment 5288724
> View attachment 5288728
> View attachment 5288730
> View attachment 5288740
> View attachment 5288741


Love that denim so much   I have one of the original denim bags in black denim, but this blue is absolutely stunning!  Glad to see denim is coming back!


----------



## bagwhore808

MrsSlocomb said:


> Got my Alma BB delivered.  Love the bag, HATE the strap!  It's hideous and way to short. I already have one in Rose Ballerine with the regular strap.  I'm still deciding if I'm going to keep it... it is MIF though..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5290569
> View attachment 5290568
> 
> View attachment 5290570


This green Alma is everything! I actually don't mind the strap.  Too bad it didnt come with both leather and this one...wishful thinking.


----------



## muggles

My petit noe! Had it 2X! But, now I plan on keeping her!
Have a neverfull on her way to me!


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

Madrye28 said:


> Did you pay the $3500 or the $3900 for the Coussin. I just noticed they increased the price…


I noticed that LV initially posted the Denim Coussin at 3500 also and was surprised!….and then they corrected their error…


----------



## asatoasz

Madrye28 said:


> Did you pay the $3500 or the $3900 for the Coussin. I just noticed they increased the price…


I ordered on 12/31 and was lucky to get the original price….phew!


----------



## asatoasz

bfly said:


> Congratulation. Both are beautiful. The more I see loop the more I am into it. Definitely will put it on my wishlist for loop in mono. Enjoy your new bags.


Thank you!  It’s a cute little bag!


----------



## cnorth

Picked up this little classic cutie on Wednesday. She was made in France. I have had the chance to buy this item a couple of times and passed up on it. Then they did a price increase so I decided to grab the next one available from my CA. I was just surprised to see a leather date code tag and even more of a shock that it dates back to June 2021. Anyone else have this happen?


----------



## baglici0us

Continuing the denim mood with my first Keepall 50 today in the Monogram Drip! Also got a couple of mens SLGs.


----------



## roomservicemenu

The new alma bbs are amazing, I just wish they gave the option to have a leather strap or even the possibility to buy one separately with the same color and hardware. 
These guitare straps are not my style at all.


----------



## MeepMeep67

Madrye28 said:


> Did you pay the $3500 or the $3900 for the Coussin. I just noticed they increased the price…


wow it just went up!!!


----------



## MCBadian07

cnorth said:


> Picked up this little classic cutie on Wednesday. She was made in France. I have had the chance to buy this item a couple of times and passed up on it. Then they did a price increase so I decided to grab the next one available from my CA. I was just surprised to see a leather date code tag and even more of a shock that it dates back to June 2021. Anyone else have this happen?


Yep! I bought one right before Christmas and it has a date code


----------



## brnicutie

thelostlala said:


> My first personalised LV! I actually wanted it more for the black straps than the stickers, so I made it really simple with just a sticker of one of my favourite cities in the world! Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 5291163


I love the mono with black trim, but was never into the stickers. However, I read that majority of the stickers Gaston collected on his travels back in the day. Maybe I will get one.


----------



## MeepMeep67

Love this ZCP


----------



## eena1230

I’ve been wanting this bag but always out of stock, glad my CA found one for me…. My January acquisition


----------



## MeepMeep67

eena1230 said:


> I’ve been wanting this bag but always out of stock, glad my CA found one for me…. My January acquisition
> View attachment 5291920


great bag!  Love your candy bar!!!


----------



## fyn72

23adeline said:


> No point buying if you think it’s too tiny for your liking. But you are lucky seeing it available, just like I felt lucky when I saw Speedy 20 monogram available on LV U.K.online and some U.K. stores occasionally , even though I didn’t buy it


yes! I was amazed when I saw it. 
I have seen the speedy 20 monogram come up available twice now and I ordered one as I still haven't heard anything from LV about my pre order. I hope the order comes through!


----------



## eena1230

MeepMeep67 said:


> great bag!  Love your candy bar!!!


Thank you sweet @MeepMeep67 …


----------



## fyn72

MeepMeep67 said:


> Love this ZCP
> 
> View attachment 5291862
> View attachment 5291864


Nice! You are so lucky getting all those samples! I never get any, even if I ask I'd get 1. I asked a CA from online services recently and she told me they can't post them as it's dangerous goods.. I responded that I've seen so many people receive them and also how do they send the perfume purchases then??


----------



## KoalaXJ

MeepMeep67 said:


> Love this ZCP
> 
> View attachment 5291862
> View attachment 5291864


I ordered the same item! Missed it delivery today so I won’t get it till Monday  thanks for the photos, I haven’t seen a real picture of the item.


----------



## Critzie

First purchase of the year, and it’s even better than I imagined! Perfect purse for running a quick errand.

It fits everything I need! AirPods, LV 6 key holder, LV key pouch, iPhone,2 lip products, hair elastics, and a travel fragrance (.33 fl oz).


----------



## Starburst 413

fyn72 said:


> Nice! You are so lucky getting all those samples! I never get any, even if I ask I'd get 1. I asked a CA from online services recently and she told me they can't post them as it's dangerous goods.. I responded that I've seen so many people receive them and also how do they send the perfume purchases then??


I have gotten several via online orders (unexpected). This was about a year ago, haven’t gotten any lately.


----------



## bgcutiepie00

Critzie said:


> First purchase of the year, and it’s even better than I imagined! Perfect purse for running a quick errand.
> 
> It fits everything I need! AirPods, LV 6 key holder, LV key pouch, iPhone,2 lip products, hair elastics, and a travel fragrance (.33 fl oz).



This is one my favorite bags honestly! It’s so worryfree and fits all the basics!!


----------



## Loriad

Critzie said:


> First purchase of the year, and it’s even better than I imagined! Perfect purse for running a quick errand.
> 
> It fits everything I need! AirPods, LV 6 key holder, LV key pouch, iPhone,2 lip products, hair elastics, and a travel fragrance (.33 fl oz).


Congratulations! I have the same bag and love it! You will get a ton of use out of it!


----------



## Critzie

Loriad said:


> Congratulations! I have the same bag and love it! You will get a ton of use out of it!


Thanks! I’m already fantasizing about which print to order next! Either the black empriente or the giant mono black/beige


----------



## Starburst 413

Critzie said:


> Thanks! I’m already fantasizing about which print to order next! Either the black empriente or the giant mono black/beige


I recently ordered this in noir empreinte  but delivery has been delayed due to snow. I can’t wait to see it in person! Hopefully Monday. So glad to hear you like it….hoping I will too


----------



## Critzie

Starburst 413 said:


> I recently ordered this in noir empreinte  but delivery has been delayed due to snow. I can’t wait to see it in person! Hopefully Monday. So glad to hear you like it….hoping I will too



Let us know what you think!! Hope you receive it soon.


----------



## Critzie

I just ordered the bicolor empriente. All prints except reverse mono are atb on the US site


----------



## 23adeline

fyn72 said:


> yes! I was amazed when I saw it.
> I have seen the speedy 20 monogram come up available twice now and I ordered one as I still haven't heard anything from LV about my pre order. I hope the order comes through!


Good to know that, looking forward for your speedy 20 posts


----------



## Iamminda

this ZCP — enjoy 



MeepMeep67 said:


> Love this ZCP
> 
> View attachment 5291862
> View attachment 5291864


----------



## Iamminda

Admiring your pretty Felicie and those candy jars (I wouldn’t be able to resist if I have any candy jar at my house).



eena1230 said:


> I’ve been wanting this bag but always out of stock, glad my CA found one for me…. My January acquisition
> View attachment 5291920


----------



## eena1230

Iamminda said:


> Admiring your pretty Felicie and those candy jars (I wouldn’t be able to resist if I have any candy jar at my house).


Haha thanks @Iamminda … My candy jars are for guests & decoration… thanks God I’m not big on sweets otherwise I’ll be in big trouble lol


----------



## MeepMeep67

fyn72 said:


> yes! I was amazed when I saw it.
> I have seen the speedy 20 monogram come up available twice now and I ordered one as I still haven't heard anything from LV about my pre order. I hope the order comes through!


 I hope you get one soon! I cant believe you havent gotten your pre ordered one yet.


fyn72 said:


> Nice! You are so lucky getting all those samples! I never get any, even if I ask I'd get 1. I asked a CA from online services recently and she told me they can't post them as it's dangerous goods.. I responded that I've seen so many people receive them and also how do they send the perfume purchases then??


 Right good point! how do they send the big bottle!  On line has never sent me samples (well once around Father's Day a sample came with my Bandeau for hubby)  Ive only been sent samples from store CA orders, and yes, this time was a jackpot! (I do feel lucky). I am grateful to the purseforum friend who shared her CA with me. (Ive done several orders in the last month and she is amazing)


KoalaXJ said:


> I ordered the same item! Missed it delivery today so I won’t get it till Monday  thanks for the photos, I haven’t seen a real picture of the item.


 Its so beautiful! Darn gonna be a long 2 days waiting for UPS, but worth the wait!!  Here's to my ZCP twin


Iamminda said:


> this ZCP — enjoy


Thank you my dear friend!


----------



## shesthecupcake

Picked up two gems today: cosmetic pouch in monogram and speedy 25 in damier azur. Not sure how I’ve gone this long without the cosmetic pouch (it’s so cute and soft as butter)… glad to have it in my collection now. The speedy is my first DA bag. I wish they offered a DA/rose ballerine interior combo for the speedy (hint hint LV) but either way, I love it.


----------



## EveyB

eena1230 said:


> I’ve been wanting this bag but always out of stock, glad my CA found one for me…. My January acquisition
> View attachment 5291920


Congrats on getting this little beauty! Love the red with DE


----------



## cnorth

The new Valentines mini pochette accessoires in baby blue neon vernis. I ordered this from my CA on December 31 2021 and it arrived on January 5 2022. With bubblegum pink Interior and made in France. I am loving her neon shine!!


----------



## beautycase

cnorth said:


> The new Valentines mini pochette accessoires in baby blue neon vernis. I ordered this from my CA on December 31 2021 and it arrived on January 5 2022. With bubblegum pink Interior and made in France. I am loving her neon shine!!
> 
> View attachment 5292323
> 
> 
> View attachment 5292324
> 
> 
> View attachment 5292325


Congrats! Those are beautiful pictures


----------



## cnorth

beautycase said:


> Congrats! Those are beautiful pictures


Thank you  
Something so pretty had to be shared with multiple photos! So happy with her!!


----------



## Everydaydeluxe28

Everydaydeluxe28 said:


> Happy New Year!! I was able to snag the new Easy Pouch on Strap. Here is a video if you are curious



Here is the unboxing


----------



## Everydaydeluxe28

LV Easy Pouch Empreinte in Creme White


----------



## Madrye28

Bec Loves Bags said:


> I noticed that LV initially posted the Denim Coussin at 3500 also and was surprised!….and then they corrected their error…


$3500 was the intended price. The interior is a man made plastic like material with a denim pattern on it vs. the microfiber you get in all of the other Coussin  bags.  I guess why not charge the same 3900$ if most people don’t notice or care.


----------



## Tuned83

Got this from Heathrow on way to holiday. Not completely sure but have had compliments on it already. Also found out about refills in the store something I was completely unaware of as have only ever purchased fragrance on line.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

shesthecupcake said:


> Picked up two gems today: cosmetic pouch in monogram and speedy 25 in damier azur. Not sure how I’ve gone this long without the cosmetic pouch (it’s so cute and soft as butter)… glad to have it in my collection now. The speedy is my first DA bag. I wish they offered a DA/rose ballerine interior combo for the speedy (hint hint LV) but either way, I love it.
> 
> View attachment 5292234
> 
> 
> View attachment 5292235


Congrats on the both htf beauties! Great additions!!!     Enjoy and wear in good health!


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

Madrye28 said:


> $3500 was the intended price. The interior is a man made plastic like material with a denim pattern on it vs. the microfiber you get in all of the other Coussin  bags.  I guess why not charge the same 3900$ if most people don’t notice or care.


Interesting - the US website lists the lining of the denim version as microfiber; but maybe the description is incorrect.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## asatoasz

Bec Loves Bags said:


> Interesting - the US website lists the lining of the denim version as microfiber; but maybe the description is incorrect.  Thanks for the info!


I can confirm that the interior is not microfiber….thank you @Madrye28 for the information on the actual lining as I was curious.


----------



## eena1230

EveyB said:


> Congrats on getting this little beauty! Love the red with DE


Thank you dear evey! Yes, the red with DE is so pretty. I wish LV made more DE print bags..


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Sunday everyone. I’ve been saving these pics for my March BDay but figured, what the heck, it’s more eye candy for TPF. We all love that don’t we? I know I certainly do  Presenting my tropical Alma’s arrival in store:


----------



## MeepMeep67

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Sunday everyone. I’ve been saving these pics for my March BDay but figured, what the heck, it’s more eye candy for TPF. We all love that don’t we? I know I certainly do  Presenting my tropical Alma’s arrival in store:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5292575
> View attachment 5292573
> View attachment 5292572
> View attachment 5292574


WoooHooo! So beautiful


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

MeepMeep67 said:


> WoooHooo! So beautiful


Thanks dear MM  They named it perfectly: looks juicy like dragon fruit lol. I hope you enjoy your new denim goodies in great health this January!


----------



## MeepMeep67

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks dear MM  They named it perfectly: looks juicy like dragon fruit lol. I hope you enjoy your new denim goodies in great health this January!


Thank you my dear friend! The name is great! as well as the color. Happy early Birthday, enjoy your Birthday bag!


----------



## travelbliss

cnorth said:


> The new Valentines mini pochette accessoires in baby blue neon vernis. I ordered this from my CA on December 31 2021 and it arrived on January 5 2022. With bubblegum pink Interior and made in France. I am loving her neon shine!!
> 
> View attachment 5292323
> 
> 
> View attachment 5292324
> 
> 
> View attachment 5292325



Just LVoe this color combo !!    I sooo wish they had made this in the pochette accessoires style.  Congrats on your limited mini-pochette, its a stunner.


----------



## travelbliss

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Sunday everyone. I’ve been saving these pics for my March BDay but figured, what the heck, it’s more eye candy for TPF. We all love that don’t we? I know I certainly do  Presenting my tropical Alma’s arrival in store:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5292575
> View attachment 5292573
> View attachment 5292572
> View attachment 5292574



This is so pretty....congrats and enjoy your early bday  gift !


----------



## eena1230

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Sunday everyone. I’ve been saving these pics for my March BDay but figured, what the heck, it’s more eye candy for TPF. We all love that don’t we? I know I certainly do  Presenting my tropical Alma’s arrival in store:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5292575
> View attachment 5292573
> View attachment 5292572
> View attachment 5292574


Wow! What a beautiful color! M, is it more on the reddish-orange color?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

travelbliss said:


> This is so pretty....congrats and enjoy your early bday  gift !


TY hun! Your kind compliment and early Bday wish are much appreciated!!  


eena1230 said:


> Wow! What a beautiful color! M, is it more on the reddish-orange color?


Thanks E! It’s a true pink coral, not too warm. Just right


----------



## cnorth

travelbliss said:


> Just LVoe this color combo !!    I sooo wish they had made this in the pochette accessoires style.  Congrats on your limited mini-pochette, its a stunner.


Thank you! I could just imagine this in the pochette accessoires  Even the Felice in this combo would be something, rather than the pink that they have.


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Sunday everyone. I’ve been saving these pics for my March BDay but figured, what the heck, it’s more eye candy for TPF. We all love that don’t we? I know I certainly do  Presenting my tropical Alma’s arrival in store:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5292575
> View attachment 5292573
> View attachment 5292572
> View attachment 5292574


Such a stunning colour!   
Can’t wait for your unboxing!


----------



## fyn72

I would love the mini Pochette too but just couldn’t justify the price! Even this was over the top but love it. I was surprised to find a date code! 47th week 2021
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
I


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

EveyB said:


> Such a stunning colour!
> Can’t wait for your unboxing!


Thanks Evey! Me neither  My SA does a phenomenal job of teasing me with the colour lol. Shipment’s arriving soon and I can’t wait to share it with you all 


fyn72 said:


> I would love the mini Pochette too but just couldn’t justify the price! Even this was over the top but love it. I was surprised to find a date code! 47th week 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5292824
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I


Very nice @fyn72 ! It suits you perfectly


----------



## Islandbreeze

fyn72 said:


> I would love the mini Pochette too but just couldn’t justify the price! Even this was over the top but love it. I was surprised to find a date code! 47th week 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5292824
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I


Beautiful! I broke down and ordered the tan one. Love the collection but wow the prices are sky high!


----------



## Iamminda

I love this beautiful color V .  Can’t wait to see the full unboxing when you get it — you always get the loveliest birthday bag .  Thanks for the sneak peak.




MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Sunday everyone. I’ve been saving these pics for my March BDay but figured, what the heck, it’s more eye candy for TPF. We all love that don’t we? I know I certainly do  Presenting my tropical Alma’s arrival in store:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5292575
> View attachment 5292573
> View attachment 5292572
> View attachment 5292574


----------



## fyn72

Islandbreeze said:


> Beautiful! I broke down and ordered the tan one. Love the collection but wow the prices are sky high!


Yes! I almost didn't purchase, would like the mini pochette but at AUD 1280 I thought noooo


----------



## Schnooples

This beauty showed up Thursday, gorgeous and will be perfect for Spring/Summer.  Of course I’m in Maine so that means another 4 months so for now I shall just stare at her on the shelf.


----------



## shesthecupcake

Okay one last LV before I buckle down and save for a few months . The neonoe with the rose interior! I love that this style looks great both as a shoulder bag and as a crossbody bag. Can’t wait for my inserts to come in so I can start rockin her!


----------



## Islandbreeze

fyn72 said:


> Yes! I almost didn't purchase, would like the mini pochette but at AUD 1280 I thought noooo


Exactly! Even this key pouch is expensive! Are you liking yours? I should get mine tomorrow.


----------



## Islandbreeze

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Sunday everyone. I’ve been saving these pics for my March BDay but figured, what the heck, it’s more eye candy for TPF. We all love that don’t we? I know I certainly do  Presenting my tropical Alma’s arrival in store:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5292575
> View attachment 5292573
> View attachment 5292572
> View attachment 5292574


Wow, gorgeous color!!


----------



## bagwhore808

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Sunday everyone. I’ve been saving these pics for my March BDay but figured, what the heck, it’s more eye candy for TPF. We all love that don’t we? I know I certainly do  Presenting my tropical Alma’s arrival in store:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5292575
> View attachment 5292573
> View attachment 5292572
> View attachment 5292574


Such a vibrant and happy color!


----------



## MeepMeep67

fyn72 said:


> I would love the mini Pochette too but just couldn’t justify the price! Even this was over the top but love it. I was surprised to find a date code! 47th week 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5292824
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I


 stunning; perfect pink


slgoodwin17 said:


> This beauty showed up Thursday, gorgeous and will be perfect for Spring/Summer.  Of course I’m in Maine so that means another 4 months so for now I shall just stare at her on the shelf.
> 
> View attachment 5292852


Fabulous 


shesthecupcake said:


> Okay one last LV before I buckle down and save for a few months . The neonoe with the rose interior! I love that this style looks great both as a shoulder bag and as a crossbody bag. Can’t wait for my inserts to come in so I can start rockin her!


Perfect bag!! beautiful


----------



## fyn72

shesthecupcake said:


> Okay one last LV before I buckle down and save for a few months . The neonoe with the rose interior! I love that this style looks great both as a shoulder bag and as a crossbody bag. Can’t wait for my inserts to come in so I can start rockin her!


congrats! I wear mine all the time and LOVE it! I have organisers in mine, so glad I do! I love being able to find anything I need quickly


----------



## Mapoon

fyn72 said:


> Nice! You are so lucky getting all those samples! I never get any, even if I ask I'd get 1. I asked a CA from online services recently and she told me they can't post them as it's dangerous goods.. I responded that I've seen so many people receive them and also how do they send the perfume purchases then??


CS can send perfume samples...I have requested before but it was because I wanted the Christmas packaging so ended up I didnt follow up as they were not sure if I will get them in that as well..That's wierd that even if you requested and they said no....hmmm


----------



## Bumbles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Sunday everyone. I’ve been saving these pics for my March BDay but figured, what the heck, it’s more eye candy for TPF. We all love that don’t we? I know I certainly do  Presenting my tropical Alma’s arrival in store:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5292575
> View attachment 5292573
> View attachment 5292572
> View attachment 5292574


That’s gorgeous MB! Congrats!  I’m sure you can’t wait to receive it. Are you going to wait til March to unbox for your bday or open and use it now?! I’m sure this could be classified as a New Year gift to yourself to kick start the new year, and come March there will be the womens summer collection which I’m sure you’ll find something else for your bday??? I know, cheeky aren’t I???!!


----------



## Bumbles

fyn72 said:


> I would love the mini Pochette too but just couldn’t justify the price! Even this was over the top but love it. I was surprised to find a date code! 47th week 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5292824
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I


That’s so pretty in pink and so you fyn! Congrats! Very special indeed!


----------



## shesthecupcake

fyn72 said:


> congrats! I wear mine all the time and LOVE it! I have organisers in mine, so glad I do! I love being able to find anything I need quickly



thank you! It feels like the perfect every day bag and I don’t see it too often in the PNW so that’s refreshing


----------



## LVovely

fyn72 said:


> I would love the mini Pochette too but just couldn’t justify the price! Even this was over the top but love it. I was surprised to find a date code! 47th week 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5292824
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I


How beautiful!! Is this available in Europe as well? I only see the tan version atb!


----------



## 23adeline

fyn72 said:


> I would love the mini Pochette too but just couldn’t justify the price! Even this was over the top but love it. I was surprised to find a date code! 47th week 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5292824
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I


Congrats ! This pink suits your collection very well ! I love to see you carrying your pink bags


----------



## 23adeline

Tuned83 said:


> Got this from Heathrow on way to holiday. Not completely sure but have had compliments on it already. Also found out about refills in the store something I was completely unaware of as have only ever purchased fragrance on line.
> 
> View attachment 5292461


Congrats and enjoy your holidays!
Yes, LV fragrances are refillable and it is about  40% cheaper . You must completely emptied the old bottle before you go for a refilling , otherwise the CA will have to spray the remaining fragrance in the air which is a waste


----------



## fyn72

23adeline said:


> Congrats ! This pink suits your collection very well ! I love to see you carrying your pink bags


Aww haha Thank you @23adeline


----------



## fyn72

Bumbles said:


> That’s so pretty in pink and so you fyn! Congrats! Very special indeed!


Thank you @Bumbles!


----------



## fyn72

lovelyrita said:


> How beautiful!! Is this available in Europe as well? I only see the tan version atb!


Hi @lovelyrita I'm not sure, I thought it was available world wide?


----------



## beautycase

My January treasures!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

beautycase said:


> My January treasures!
> 
> View attachment 5293057
> 
> View attachment 5293058
> 
> View attachment 5293055
> 
> View attachment 5293056
> 
> View attachment 5293054


Love the bandeau!!


----------



## beautycase

Love_N_Lune said:


> Love the bandeau!!


Thank you  the bandeau is super pretty!


----------



## lemondln

beautycase said:


> My January treasures!
> 
> View attachment 5293057
> 
> View attachment 5293058
> 
> View attachment 5293055
> 
> View attachment 5293056
> 
> View attachment 5293054


wow, super cute fox


----------



## beautycase

lemondln said:


> wow, super cute fox


Thank you  I only can recommend this charm! It has a very nice structure to it!


----------



## Melli12

Just received the Odeon Tote PM and it‘s a perfect size for me. It‘s very cute and I love it


----------



## MariaB

Melli12 said:


> Just received the Odeon Tote PM and it‘s a perfect size for me. It‘s very cute and I love it
> View attachment 5293085


Congrats - love this


----------



## MariaB

beautycase said:


> My January treasures!
> 
> View attachment 5293057
> 
> View attachment 5293058
> 
> View attachment 5293055
> 
> View attachment 5293056
> 
> View attachment 5293054


Congrats
I think I need those earrings....


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Sunday everyone. I’ve been saving these pics for my March BDay but figured, what the heck, it’s more eye candy for TPF. We all love that don’t we? I know I certainly do  Presenting my tropical Alma’s arrival in store:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5292575
> View attachment 5292573
> View attachment 5292572
> View attachment 5292574



Congratulations MB. Enjoy it in good health.


----------



## beautycase

MariaB said:


> Congrats
> I think I need those earrings....


They are surprisingly super lightweight if you want more Statement the iconic ones with the stones might also be a option  overall very pretty earrings


----------



## EveyB

beautycase said:


> My January treasures!
> 
> View attachment 5293057
> 
> View attachment 5293058
> 
> View attachment 5293055
> 
> View attachment 5293056
> 
> View attachment 5293054


Congrats again on getting all these lovely pieces!


----------



## MeepMeep67

beautycase said:


> My January treasures!
> 
> View attachment 5293057
> 
> View attachment 5293058
> 
> View attachment 5293055
> 
> View attachment 5293056
> 
> View attachment 5293054


I love everything!!!


----------



## puddingcup

Melli12 said:


> Just received the Odeon Tote PM and it‘s a perfect size for me. It‘s very cute and I love it
> View attachment 5293085



Congratulations!!! I've been interested in this and waiting to see reviews on it! Any chance you can share photos of you wearing it and what fits inside please? Thank you!!


----------



## beautycase

MeepMeep67 said:


> I love everything!!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Melli12

puddingcup said:


> Congratulations!!! I've been interested in this and waiting to see reviews on it! Any chance you can share photos of you wearing it and what fits inside please? Thank you!!


There are some new reviews on YouTube  I also checked them to decide on the size.
I may post a picture in the thread „what’s inside my LV“


----------



## puddingcup

Melli12 said:


> There are some new reviews on YouTube  I also checked them to decide on the size.
> I may post a picture in the thread „what’s inside my LV“


Ohhh thank you!! Just did a search and watched a few. Love how 2 different reviewers noted how smooth the zipper is, and all the length options for the crossbody strap.


----------



## Melli12

puddingcup said:


> Ohhh thank you!! Just did a search and watched a few. Love how 2 different reviewers noted how smooth the zipper is, and all the length options for the crossbody strap.


Yes, the zipper is very smooth and the strap is also nice smooth leather. I like that the bag keeps it’s structure and is not slouchy. I got it today whole time with me on my home office desk to see her


----------



## EJsMommy1

Surprise delivery from my hubby ❤️ He said I can exchange it for something else if I want to. He’s overheard me saying before that I want a LV piece that’s more roomier. 

I haven’t had my eye on the Montsouris PM, I do love the magnetic closure and how much this holds. I actually haven’t really had my eye set on another bag in general just because I haven’t been in store or online in some time… but I’m feeling very appreciative of this gift!! Debating whether to keep this beauty or go in store with him to exchange for something else??


----------



## Cathindy

EJsMommy1 said:


> Surprise delivery from my hubby ❤ He said I can exchange it for something else if I want to. He’s overheard me saying before that I want a LV piece that’s more roomier.
> 
> I haven’t had my eye on the Montsouris PM, I do love the magnetic closure and how much this holds. I actually haven’t really had my eye set on another bag in general just because I haven’t been in store or online in some time… but I’m feeling very appreciative of this gift!! Debating whether to keep this beauty or go in store with him to exchange for something else??
> 
> View attachment 5293262



I would totally keep it! I don’t know about the wear and tear of this one but I can’t help but say it’s really stunning  and I feel like the idea your hubby took the time and effort to buy this specific bag for you is priceless also having at least one backpack in your collection sounds handy, doesn’t it?


----------



## Vanlovpurse

EJsMommy1 said:


> Surprise delivery from my hubby ❤️ He said I can exchange it for something else if I want to. He’s overheard me saying before that I want a LV piece that’s more roomier.
> 
> I haven’t had my eye on the Montsouris PM, I do love the magnetic closure and how much this holds. I actually haven’t really had my eye set on another bag in general just because I haven’t been in store or online in some time… but I’m feeling very appreciative of this gift!! Debating whether to keep this beauty or go in store with him to exchange for something else??
> 
> View attachment 5293262


I have the same backpack and I really love it especially during travels on airport. It is easy to carry , fit a lot and can easily fit under the seat in front of you in plane.


----------



## Loriad

EJsMommy1 said:


> Surprise delivery from my hubby ❤ He said I can exchange it for something else if I want to. He’s overheard me saying before that I want a LV piece that’s more roomier.
> 
> I haven’t had my eye on the Montsouris PM, I do love the magnetic closure and how much this holds. I actually haven’t really had my eye set on another bag in general just because I haven’t been in store or online in some time… but I’m feeling very appreciative of this gift!! Debating whether to keep this beauty or go in store with him to exchange for something else??
> 
> View attachment 5293262


Keep it! It's special since he picked it! You will love it. I have the black empreinte and love it. Very nice for travel.


----------



## Iamminda

Lovely purchases . I _really _love the foxy charm — looks even better than on the website.  Also love the bandeau (am considering getting this one or another one ). Enjoy 




beautycase said:


> My January treasures!
> 
> View attachment 5293057
> 
> View attachment 5293058
> 
> View attachment 5293055
> 
> View attachment 5293056
> 
> View attachment 5293054


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> I love this beautiful color V . Can’t wait to see the full unboxing when you get it — you always get the loveliest birthday bag .  Thanks for the sneak peak.


TY dear IM     I’m so happy you love this colour for me. And very touched that you always remember my special Bday bags  Happy Mono Monday!


Islandbreeze said:


> Wow, gorgeous color!!


Thanks hun! Congrats on your key pouch 


Bumbles said:


> That’s gorgeous MB! Congrats!  I’m sure you can’t wait to receive it. Are you going to wait til March to unbox for your bday or open and use it now?! I’m sure this could be classified as a New Year gift to yourself to kick start the new year, and come March there will be the womens summer collection which I’m sure you’ll find something else for your bday??? I know, cheeky aren’t I???!!


Haha you’re hilarious, Bumbles, and I_ love it!!_ You really shouldn’t put such thoughts in my head… it could lead to some serious damage this spring  
I can’t wait to share this special unboxing with you all ~ it’s much better since you are always so awesome and supportive  Hope this new week of summer is amazing for you, my Aussie friend!


bfly said:


> Congratulations MB. Enjoy it in good health.


Thanks my lemon twin! I hope you enjoy your new beauties in the best of health too


----------



## Bumbles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> TY dear IM     I’m so happy you love this colour for me. And very touched that you always remember my special Bday bags  Happy Mono Monday!
> 
> Thanks hun! Congrats on your key pouch
> 
> Haha you’re hilarious, Bumbles, and I_ love it!!_ You really shouldn’t put such thoughts in my head… it could lead to some serious damage this spring
> I can’t wait to share this special unboxing with you all ~ it’s much better since you are always so awesome and supportive  Hope this new week of summer is amazing for you, my Aussie friend!
> 
> Thanks my lemon twin! I hope you enjoy your new beauties in the best of health too


Thanks MB! Always a delight and joy to see your unboxings and what bag you choose to purchase next. Don’t forget to post some pics of the Alma bb sunshine from last year with her new baby sister!!!


----------



## KoalaXJ

Got the denim zippy in the mail today! It’s beautiful but I’m a little concerned, because the material seems like it will be pilling easily… hmmmmmm… not sure if I should keep it.


----------



## beautycase

Iamminda said:


> Lovely purchases . I _really _love the foxy charm — looks even better than on the website.  Also love the bandeau (am considering getting this one or another one ). Enjoy


Thank you dear! You won’t regret it if you buy them (or one of them)


----------



## viewwing

slgoodwin17 said:


> This beauty showed up Thursday, gorgeous and will be perfect for Spring/Summer.  Of course I’m in Maine so that means another 4 months so for now I shall just stare at her on the shelf.
> 
> View attachment 5292852


Just wear it with a brown or black coat in winter. It’ll be a wonderful little pop of color! no need to wait for summer imo. Why wait?


----------



## jbags07

This arrived today. Love it. Was new in box from FP, so the price was ridic, but worth it!


----------



## bbcerisette66

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Sunday everyone. I’ve been saving these pics for my March BDay but figured, what the heck, it’s more eye candy for TPF. We all love that don’t we? I know I certainly do  Presenting my tropical Alma’s arrival in store:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5292575
> View attachment 5292573
> View attachment 5292572
> View attachment 5292574


The colour  is stunning. Congrats


----------



## mrslkc23

jbags07 said:


> This arrived today. Love it. Was new in box from FP, so the price was ridic, but worth it!
> 
> View attachment 5293591


So pretty!! Have been hunting for this since last year and have had no luck. Congratulations on getting it


----------



## Bumbles

jbags07 said:


> This arrived today. Love it. Was new in box from FP, so the price was ridic, but worth it!
> 
> View attachment 5293591


Great choice and great colour! I have this in blue. You will love it


----------



## bbcerisette66

shesthecupcake said:


> Okay one last LV before I buckle down and save for a few months . The neonoe with the rose interior! I love that this style looks great both as a shoulder bag and as a crossbody bag. Can’t wait for my inserts to come in so I can start rockin her!


Beautiful bag. I own one and it is very practical and a perfect every bag.


----------



## bbcerisette66

EJsMommy1 said:


> Surprise delivery from my hubby ❤ He said I can exchange it for something else if I want to. He’s overheard me saying before that I want a LV piece that’s more roomier.
> 
> I haven’t had my eye on the Montsouris PM, I do love the magnetic closure and how much this holds. I actually haven’t really had my eye set on another bag in general just because I haven’t been in store or online in some time… but I’m feeling very appreciative of this gift!! Debating whether to keep this beauty or go in store with him to exchange for something else??
> 
> View attachment 5293262


Very cute and gorgeous.


----------



## TangerineKandy

jbags07 said:


> This arrived today. Love it. Was new in box from FP, so the price was ridic, but worth it!
> 
> View attachment 5293591


You're going to love this! It's my daily wallet and it's my absolute favourite !


----------



## puddingcup

To go with my first LV item last month (Neonoe Monogram Black), got these 3 SLG’s this past weekend to go inside (Victorine Wallet rose ballerine, Key Pouch in DE, and Mini Pochette Accessoires in DE)!


----------



## bbcerisette66

puddingcup said:


> To go with my first LV item last month (Neonoe Monogram Black), got these 3 SLG’s this past weekend to go inside (Victorine Wallet rose ballerine, Key Pouch in DE, and Mini Pochette Accessoires in DE)!


Enjoy your new beauties !!! For sure not the last …


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Wh


EJsMommy1 said:


> Surprise delivery from my hubby ❤ He said I can exchange it for something else if I want to. He’s overheard me saying before that I want a LV piece that’s more roomier.
> 
> I haven’t had my eye on the Montsouris PM, I do love the magnetic closure and how much this holds. I actually haven’t really had my eye set on another bag in general just because I haven’t been in store or online in some time… but I’m feeling very appreciative of this gift!! Debating whether to keep this beauty or go in store with him to exchange for something else??
> 
> View attachment 5293262


What a lovely gift! 

I don’t own the bag but started looking at designer handbag in my never ending question of whether I need a Neverfull or go with a bookbag. This bag is at the top of the list. If anything, there is a version with black leather rather than vachetta…


----------



## bluebird03

The final item from my wishlist is here the new Twist MM. when I placed the order it was $4050 but now it’s $4300 guess they had a pricing error when it launched. I love this bag!!


----------



## Chrissy14223

Melli12 said:


> Just received the Odeon Tote PM and it‘s a perfect size for me. It‘s very cute and I love it
> View attachment 5293085


Yay that's so great!  I haven't returned my Odeon Tote PM yet, concerned it's too small.  I was able to get the MM size shipped to me so we will see which one I will like best!


----------



## travelbliss

I'm already dreaming of the Spring/Summer collection  but this will tide me over till April


----------



## antreyes03

This beauty right here!


----------



## Islandbreeze

Love the new key pouch! Happen to be using this bag today and think they look good together.


----------



## cnorth

EJsMommy1 said:


> Surprise delivery from my hubby ❤ He said I can exchange it for something else if I want to. He’s overheard me saying before that I want a LV piece that’s more roomier.
> 
> I haven’t had my eye on the Montsouris PM, I do love the magnetic closure and how much this holds. I actually haven’t really had my eye set on another bag in general just because I haven’t been in store or online in some time… but I’m feeling very appreciative of this gift!! Debating whether to keep this beauty or go in store with him to exchange for something else??
> 
> View attachment 5293262


Keep her, She is beautiful  Your hubby chose well. Congrats on the gorgeous bag!


----------



## MeepMeep67

EJsMommy1 said:


> Surprise delivery from my hubby ❤ He said I can exchange it for something else if I want to. He’s overheard me saying before that I want a LV piece that’s more roomier.
> 
> I haven’t had my eye on the Montsouris PM, I do love the magnetic closure and how much this holds. I actually haven’t really had my eye set on another bag in general just because I haven’t been in store or online in some time… but I’m feeling very appreciative of this gift!! Debating whether to keep this beauty or go in store with him to exchange for something else??
> 
> View attachment 5293262


KEEPER!!!! Great bag plus, hubby suprised you all on his own. The bag is special, plus if you dont have anything like it, you will love and appreciate it because its different.


KoalaXJ said:


> Got the denim zippy in the mail today! It’s beautiful but I’m a little concerned, because the material seems like it will be pilling easily… hmmmmmm… not sure if I should keep it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5293458
> View attachment 5293457


 I have this ZCP and the Loop bag, didnt notice they were hairy until I saw your post! It will be fine, its the nature of the cotton fabric


Islandbreeze said:


> Love the new key pouch! Happen to be using this bag today and think they look good together.


I love them both and yes, perfect together


----------



## Iamminda

Beautiful especially with the flower detail on the chain.  That’s great you got it at the lower price (an SA said the denim Coussin had a similar pricing error at launch too ). Enjoy 



sleeplessinseattle said:


> The final item from my wishlist is here the new Twist MM. when I placed the order it was $4050 but now it’s $4300 guess they had a pricing error when it launched. I love this bag!!
> 
> View attachment 5294190


----------



## HampsteadLV

It took almost 4 months to find a Montaigne BB. It arrived today and I love it! Size comparable to Speedy 25. I also tried with my mono speedy strap since I like shoulder bag and the Bb strap is quite long. I will try to use crossbody, but with a big winter jacket it can be kind of annoying.


----------



## HampsteadLV

It took almost 4 months to find a Montaigne BB. It arrived today and I love it! Size comparable to Speedy 25. I also tried with my mono speedy strap since I like shoulder bag and the Bb strap is quite long. I will try to use crossbody, but with a big winter jacket it can be kind of annoying.


----------



## DA Club

I went a little crazy for Louis Vuitton the last couple of weeks. It all started on January 3rd when I came across the speedy 20 on YouTube and thought it was adorable. I messaged my SA and she had one available! After going in, I saw so many other amazing things (last time I was in LV was almost 9 months ago), that I had to grab them up. These purchases were all made online or at the store over three visits (the holiday mini pochette is from fashionphile, the only non-boutique item that I bought). Not pictured is two sunglasses that I also bought. Off to ban island from LV for another 9 months - haha!


----------



## Kitsune711

I got the Keepall XS Aerogram in bright orange! This is what I’ve wanted in a bag for so long. It’s already sold out online and in store @_@ I’m shocked that it sold that fast, wtf? I was excited because I thought it came with a Luggage Tag but it didn’t. I’ve been trying to get a luggage tag forever and every time I ask, I’m always denied. *sigh* ah well…I’m just grateful to have the bag.

What should I do to keep this bags shape? I have a base shaper for my Speedy but I don’t see anything for the Aerogram series sadly…


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

[QUOTE


sleeplessinseattle said:


> The final item from my wishlist is here the new Twist MM. when I placed the order it was $4050 but now it’s $4300 guess they had a pricing error when it launched. I love this bag!!
> 
> View attachment 5294190


Yay you got it  It’s gorgeous! Can’t wait to see how you style this black beauty


----------



## MeepMeep67

HampsteadLV said:


> Montaigne BB


what a great bag!! Ive never seen one close up. Enjoy!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Kitsune711 said:


> I got the Keepall XS Aerogram in bright orange! This is what I’ve wanted in a bag for so long. It’s already sold out online and in store @_@ I’m shocked that it sold that fast, wtf? I was excited because I thought it came with a Luggage Tag but it didn’t. I’ve been trying to get a luggage tag forever and every time I ask, I’m always denied. *sigh* ah well…I’m just grateful to have the bag.
> 
> What should I do to keep this bags shape? I have a base shaper for my Speedy but I don’t see anything for the Aerogram series sadly…
> 
> View attachment 5294510


Fabulous


----------



## Melli12

Chrissy14223 said:


> Yay that's so great!  I haven't returned my Odeon Tote PM yet, concerned it's too small.  I was able to get the MM size shipped to me so we will see which one I will like best!


Please post comparison pictures when you receive the MM size! I ordered the PM because from the measurements on the website the MM seems to be very big. The PM is very roomy and I like the look of it on my body frame. Let us know which one you‘ll keep


----------



## EveyB

The Buci bag has arrived, but I think I will return it. I absolutely love the shape, but I‘m not convinced about the colour, and the flap is tilted to one side, which bothers me. I saw a video on YouTube, and she also returned hers for the same reason and someone in the comments section had the same issue. So I think I‘ll not exchange for a new one to not have to return it as well. Also I’m afraid this will show wear and tear extremely soon, as so many parts are not Epi leather, including the bottom, which also has no feet. But it is a beautiful bag


----------



## thelostlala

I received my first Diane on the first day of Jan, but I wasn’t certain if it’s love because of the OCD in me and my pickiness. Imagine my joy when my SA texted to inform me that she had set aside a replacement Diane and today, I am soooo happy to be sharing my replacement piece, which I am 101% keeping!

I love this bag, and how it’s so versatile with the two straps, allowing me to switch between casual and proper. Thanks for allowing me to share my joy! It’s indeed been a joyful Jan 2022 for me thus far, having added three lovelies to my little LV collection. On ban island for a while… till the next launch!


----------



## Njeph

thelostlala said:


> I received my first Diane on the first day of Jan, but I wasn’t certain if it’s love because of the OCD in me and my pickiness. Imagine my joy when my SA texted to inform me that she had set aside a replacement Diane and today, I am soooo happy to be sharing my replacement piece, which I am 101% keeping!
> 
> I love this bag, and how it’s so versatile with the two straps, allowing me to switch between casual and proper. Thanks for allowing me to share my joy! It’s indeed been a joyful Jan 2022 for me thus far, having added three lovelies to my little LV collection. On ban island for a while… till the next launch!
> 
> View attachment 5294576
> View attachment 5294577


How big is it?


----------



## thelostlala

Njeph said:


> How big is it?



It’s about 24cm by 14cm.


----------



## Donauwaller

EveyB said:


> The Buci bag has arrived, but I think I will return it. I absolutely love the shape, but I‘m not convinced about the colour, and the flap is tilted to one side, which bothers me. I saw a video on YouTube, and she also returned hers for the same reason and someone in the comments section had the same issue. So I think I‘ll not exchange for a new one to not have to return it as well. Also I’m afraid this will show wear and tear extremely soon, as so many parts are not Epi leather, including the bottom, which also has no feet. But it is a beautiful bag


I tried on the gold coloured one at the boutique last week - and decided against it because of the exact same tilt!! Otherwise I do like the size and style, but it seems LV has an issue here...


----------



## Donauwaller

thelostlala said:


> I received my first Diane on the first day of Jan, but I wasn’t certain if it’s love because of the OCD in me and my pickiness. Imagine my joy when my SA texted to inform me that she had set aside a replacement Diane and today, I am soooo happy to be sharing my replacement piece, which I am 101% keeping!
> 
> I love this bag, and how it’s so versatile with the two straps, allowing me to switch between casual and proper. Thanks for allowing me to share my joy! It’s indeed been a joyful Jan 2022 for me thus far, having added three lovelies to my little LV collection. On ban island for a while… till the next launch!
> 
> View attachment 5294576


Huge congrats!! The Diane isn't out here, but I made my SA promise to send pictures as soon as she's got hold of one. I've been missing nice monogram bags in LVs collection as of lately, and this one seems perfect .

Does the webbed strap work crossbody for you??


----------



## EveyB

Donauwaller said:


> I tried on the gold coloured one at the boutique last week - and decided against it because of the exact same tilt!! Otherwise I do like the size and style, but it seems LV has an issue here...


Thank you! I’m so torn on this one, because I love the shape so much and LV does not bring out much in this shape. I‘d really like to try and order another one to see if that’s better, but what if not? At LV they claimed they couldn’t see anything wrong with the bag and are already fussing because I want to return it.


----------



## thelostlala

Donauwaller said:


> Huge congrats!! The Diane isn't out here, but I made my SA promise to send pictures as soon as she's got hold of one. I've been missing nice monogram bags in LVs collection as of lately, and this one seems perfect .
> 
> Does the webbed strap work crossbody for you??



Thank you! The webbed strap works well for me, sits just nicely at mid waist. I am only 5ft 3 though, so it might be abit short for taller ladies. I am a huge fan of the monogram, so this was love at first sight for me!


----------



## Donauwaller

EveyB said:


> Thank you! I’m so torn on this one, because I love the shape so much and LV does not bring out much in this shape. I‘d really like to try and order another one to see if that’s better, but what if not? At LV they claimed they couldn’t see anything wrong with the bag and are already fussing because I want to return it.


They shouldn't, because it's quite obvious, and your photo catches it well! The right bag side of the flap has a significantly larger distance to the corner than the left side, what's there to fuss about??
I once had 2 deliveries of a bag (actually the Pallas BB) in a row with grave quality issues, very annoying. Would probably be better to ask your SA to ship from the boutique and thoroughly check the bag first.
Good luck!


----------



## Donauwaller

thelostlala said:


> Thank you! The webbed strap works well for me, sits just nicely at mid waist. I am only 5ft 3 though, so it might be abit short for taller ladies. I am a huge fan of the monogram, so this was love at first sight for me!


Darn, it will be quite short for my 5'10 then... Well, we'll see. Anyway, I have no shortage of straps to use the bag with... 
Thanks


----------



## EveyB

Donauwaller said:


> They shouldn't, because it's quite obvious, and your photo catches it well! The right bag side of the flap has a significantly larger distance to the corner than the left side, what's there to fuss about??
> I once had 2 deliveries of a bag (actually the Pallas BB) in a row with grave quality issues, very annoying. Would probably be better to ask your SA to ship from the boutique and thoroughly check the bag first.
> Good luck!


Thank you, I really hope I can get this bag in a better shape.


----------



## EveyB

Donauwaller said:


> Darn, it will be quite short for my 5'10 then... Well, we'll see. Anyway, I have no shortage of straps to use the bag with...
> Thanks


I have such a Jacquard strap from my Twist and even though I‘m tallish it works very well for me because I like wearing my bags a bit higher and I have no curves   You‘ll have to try it on. But the Diane is a gorgeous bag!


----------



## EveyB

thelostlala said:


> I received my first Diane on the first day of Jan, but I wasn’t certain if it’s love because of the OCD in me and my pickiness. Imagine my joy when my SA texted to inform me that she had set aside a replacement Diane and today, I am soooo happy to be sharing my replacement piece, which I am 101% keeping!
> 
> I love this bag, and how it’s so versatile with the two straps, allowing me to switch between casual and proper. Thanks for allowing me to share my joy! It’s indeed been a joyful Jan 2022 for me thus far, having added three lovelies to my little LV collection. On ban island for a while… till the next launch!
> 
> View attachment 5294576
> View attachment 5294577


It really is gorgeous, congrats!  The fuchsia goes so well with the Monogram


----------



## bagwhore808

First bought the passport holder for obviously my passport, but then wanted something that could hold my passport as well as be used as a wallet so I got the Pocket Agenda.  Though the passport holder could be used as a wallet as well, thought ot might be a bit too wide?  Still can't decide which one to keep!


----------



## lemondln

thelostlala said:


> I received my first Diane on the first day of Jan, but I wasn’t certain if it’s love because of the OCD in me and my pickiness. Imagine my joy when my SA texted to inform me that she had set aside a replacement Diane and today, I am soooo happy to be sharing my replacement piece, which I am 101% keeping!
> 
> I love this bag, and how it’s so versatile with the two straps, allowing me to switch between casual and proper. Thanks for allowing me to share my joy! It’s indeed been a joyful Jan 2022 for me thus far, having added three lovelies to my little LV collection. On ban island for a while… till the next launch!
> 
> View attachment 5294576
> View attachment 5294577



This bag is super cute! Does it have a back pocket?
The leather looks like aged vachetta, is it?


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Sunday everyone. I’ve been saving these pics for my March BDay but figured, what the heck, it’s more eye candy for TPF. We all love that don’t we? I know I certainly do  Presenting my tropical Alma’s arrival in store:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5292575
> View attachment 5292573
> View attachment 5292572
> View attachment 5292574


It's gorgeous! I'm so glad to shared it with us before March!


----------



## Islandbreeze

thelostlala said:


> I received my first Diane on the first day of Jan, but I wasn’t certain if it’s love because of the OCD in me and my pickiness. Imagine my joy when my SA texted to inform me that she had set aside a replacement Diane and today, I am soooo happy to be sharing my replacement piece, which I am 101% keeping!
> 
> I love this bag, and how it’s so versatile with the two straps, allowing me to switch between casual and proper. Thanks for allowing me to share my joy! It’s indeed been a joyful Jan 2022 for me thus far, having added three lovelies to my little LV collection. On ban island for a while… till the next launch!
> 
> View attachment 5294576
> View attachment 5294577


Oh my I love this! Classic styling and bonus strap. Enjoy!


----------



## scarlet555

EveyB said:


> The Buci bag has arrived, but I think I will return it. I absolutely love the shape, but I‘m not convinced about the colour, and the flap is tilted to one side, which bothers me. I saw a video on YouTube, and she also returned hers for the same reason and someone in the comments section had the same issue. So I think I‘ll not exchange for a new one to not have to return it as well. Also I’m afraid this will show wear and tear extremely soon, as so many parts are not Epi leather, including the bottom, which also has no feet. But it is a beautiful bag
> View attachment 5294547
> View attachment 5294548


really love this bag!! gorgeous and lovely.... swoon.


----------



## scarlet555

thelostlala said:


> I received my first Diane on the first day of Jan, but I wasn’t certain if it’s love because of the OCD in me and my pickiness. Imagine my joy when my SA texted to inform me that she had set aside a replacement Diane and today, I am soooo happy to be sharing my replacement piece, which I am 101% keeping!
> 
> I love this bag, and how it’s so versatile with the two straps, allowing me to switch between casual and proper. Thanks for allowing me to share my joy! It’s indeed been a joyful Jan 2022 for me thus far, having added three lovelies to my little LV collection. On ban island for a while… till the next launch!
> 
> View attachment 5294576
> View attachment 5294577


deserving of model shots or comparison to other LV bag or any other bag for visuals!


----------



## Bagaholic9

So happy I am able to contribute to this month’s purchase post! When the last price increase happened, I told myself I WILL avoid the next one. This was the last bag I wanted from LV. Ordered directly from the LV website since all my LV associates have since left the company. Hoping I bump into one in NY.






Brand new, with stickers still attached. As I would expect. Woohoo!

*Random story: I owned the reverse canvas monogram at one point, but got over the pattern after a while. Sold it. I missed the Pochette Metis’s layout SO much.


----------



## iskam.mnogo

Bagaholic9 said:


> So happy I am able to contribute to this month’s purchase post! When the last price increase happened, I told myself I WILL avoid the next one. This was the last bag I wanted from LV. Ordered directly from the LV website since all my LV associates have since left the company. Hoping I bump into one in NY.
> 
> View attachment 5294973
> View attachment 5294974
> View attachment 5294975
> View attachment 5294976
> 
> Brand new, with stickers still attached. As I would expect. Woohoo!
> 
> *Random story: I owned the reverse canvas monogram at one point, but got over the pattern after a while. Sold it. I missed the Pochette Metis’s layout SO much.


Congrats! I have the same one and love it! The PM is one of my absolute favorite designs for a bag.


----------



## Bagaholic9

iskam.mnogo said:


> Congrats! I have the same one and love it! The PM is one of my absolute favorite designs for a bag.


Thank you! The layout is the besttt.


----------



## bbcerisette66

Bagaholic9 said:


> So happy I am able to contribute to this month’s purchase post! When the last price increase happened, I told myself I WILL avoid the next one. This was the last bag I wanted from LV. Ordered directly from the LV website since all my LV associates have since left the company. Hoping I bump into one in NY.
> 
> View attachment 5294973
> View attachment 5294974
> View attachment 5294975
> View attachment 5294976
> 
> Brand new, with stickers still attached. As I would expect. Woohoo!
> 
> *Random story: I owned the reverse canvas monogram at one point, but got over the pattern after a while. Sold it. I missed the Pochette Metis’s layout SO much.


Gorgeous. I’m crazy about black empreinte leather. Enjoy !


----------



## Bagaholic9

bbcerisette66 said:


> Gorgeous. I’m crazy about black empreinte leather. Enjoy !


Thank you so much!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Bagaholic9 said:


> So happy I am able to contribute to this month’s purchase post! When the last price increase happened, I told myself I WILL avoid the next one. This was the last bag I wanted from LV. Ordered directly from the LV website since all my LV associates have since left the company. Hoping I bump into one in NY.
> 
> View attachment 5294973
> View attachment 5294974
> View attachment 5294975
> View attachment 5294976
> 
> Brand new, with stickers still attached. As I would expect. Woohoo!
> 
> *Random story: I owned the reverse canvas monogram at one point, but got over the pattern after a while. Sold it. I missed the Pochette Metis’s layout SO much.


WooHooo Its beautiful!!! Congrats bag twin


----------



## Loriad

Bagaholic9 said:


> So happy I am able to contribute to this month’s purchase post! When the last price increase happened, I told myself I WILL avoid the next one. This was the last bag I wanted from LV. Ordered directly from the LV website since all my LV associates have since left the company. Hoping I bump into one in NY.
> 
> View attachment 5294973
> View attachment 5294974
> View attachment 5294975
> View attachment 5294976
> 
> Brand new, with stickers still attached. As I would expect. Woohoo!
> 
> *Random story: I owned the reverse canvas monogram at one point, but got over the pattern after a while. Sold it. I missed the Pochette Metis’s layout SO much.


Congratulations!!


----------



## Bagaholic9

MeepMeep67 said:


> WooHooo Its beautiful!!! Congrats bag twin


Thank you twin!


----------



## Bagaholic9

Loriad said:


> Congratulations!!


Thank you!


----------



## Vanlovpurse

Bagaholic9 said:


> So happy I am able to contribute to this month’s purchase post! When the last price increase happened, I told myself I WILL avoid the next one. This was the last bag I wanted from LV. Ordered directly from the LV website since all my LV associates have since left the company. Hoping I bump into one in NY.
> 
> View attachment 5294973
> View attachment 5294974
> View attachment 5294975
> View attachment 5294976
> 
> Brand new, with stickers still attached. As I would expect. Woohoo!
> 
> *Random story: I owned the reverse canvas monogram at one point, but got over the pattern after a while. Sold it. I missed the Pochette Metis’s layout SO much.


Best purchase ever


----------



## jbags07

Bumbles said:


> Great choice and great colour! I have this in blue. You will love it


Thank you    The blue is beautiful too. And the yellow!


----------



## _vee

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Sunday everyone. I’ve been saving these pics for my March BDay but figured, what the heck, it’s more eye candy for TPF. We all love that don’t we? I know I certainly do  Presenting my tropical Alma’s arrival in store:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5292575
> View attachment 5292573
> View attachment 5292572
> View attachment 5292574


What a gorgeous Alma! Love this vibrant colour so much  Congrats @MyBelongs to Louis


----------



## Mapoon

jbags07 said:


> This arrived today. Love it. Was new in box from FP, so the price was ridic, but worth it!
> 
> View attachment 5293591


Wow congrats!! I love totally love mine!! The new taigarama colours is probably launching in March...maybe you are keen to get another?


----------



## cnorth

Got the usual “do you want this?” text. Thought about it for maybe ten seconds before caving  this bag wasn’t on my list originally but now that I have the reverse I feel I need the classic as well. Thanks to my CA for the holiday toffee and fragrance samples. Looking forward to the SS22 mens launch with so many gorgeous pieces!


----------



## Tigerlily1

Received my preorder today! Like most LV items, this looks much prettier and more vibrant in person


----------



## shelliexo

Finally able to add this beauty to my collection


----------



## jbags07

Mapoon said:


> Wow congrats!! I love totally love mine!! The new taigarama colours is probably launching in March...maybe you are keen to get another?


Thank you     Oh boy, i will have to be vigilant when they launch so i can pick up another! Thank u for the heads up. I wonder what the colors will be….will u be adding another as well


----------



## TangerineKandy

Bagaholic9 said:


> So happy I am able to contribute to this month’s purchase post! When the last price increase happened, I told myself I WILL avoid the next one. This was the last bag I wanted from LV. Ordered directly from the LV website since all my LV associates have since left the company. Hoping I bump into one in NY.
> 
> View attachment 5294973
> View attachment 5294974
> View attachment 5294975
> View attachment 5294976
> 
> Brand new, with stickers still attached. As I would expect. Woohoo!
> 
> *Random story: I owned the reverse canvas monogram at one point, but got over the pattern after a while. Sold it. I missed the Pochette Metis’s layout SO much.


Congrats on your purchase!!


----------



## TangerineKandy

Mapoon said:


> Wow congrats!! I love totally love mine!! The new taigarama colours is probably launching in March...maybe you are keen to get another?


Do we know yet what the new Taigarama colours are?


----------



## Starburst 413

My Jan contribution  Double zip pochette in noir empreinte. Am going to use one of the leather straps from my Tiny Backpack with it, or my black MPA strap (not into the gold chain that comes with it).

Still deciding on a small card/coin holder for my key fob…..maybe Rosalie? Or empreinte business card holder? After that I think I’m done for a while  just not super excited about anything that’s come out lately


----------



## Mapoon

TangerineKandy said:


> Do we know yet what the new Taigarama colours are?


From what I was told would be red (not sure how deep), gun metal and prob orange (apparently called deep red)..have to wait and see


----------



## Mapoon

jbags07 said:


> Thank you     Oh boy, i will have to be vigilant when they launch so i can pick up another! Thank u for the heads up. I wonder what the colors will be….will u be adding another as well


Yes the moment you see anything on social media...if you have codes...get on to your customer service to find out..I got mine last year as I pre-ordered...hope we all dont miss out this time....and I do plan to add another cch it's so useful...depending on how I like the colourway...keen to add another PO as well...not sure yet...waiting for my SS22 pink PO atm


----------



## LVovely

It‘s not a completely joyous purchase as it is going back due to the tinyness of it, but as the colour, shape and strap are so beautiful I still wanted to share some eye candy with you…


----------



## Sunshine mama

@MyBelongs to Louis 
I saw the Dragon fruit Alma BB at the store and it's so much prettier in person.  I was so tempted!
Yellow is gorgeous too. It's pure torture not to have both!!


----------



## LVovely

Sunshine mama said:


> @MyBelongs to Louis
> I saw the Dragon fruit Alma BB at the store and it's so much prettier in person.  I was so tempted!
> Yellow is gorgeous too. It's pure torture not to have both!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5296545
> View attachment 5296549


The yellow colour is perfection


----------



## Sunshine mama

lovelyrita said:


> It‘s not a completely joyous purchase as it is going back due to the tinyness of it, but as the colour, shape and strap are so beautiful I still wanted to share some eye candy with you…
> 
> View attachment 5296539
> 
> 
> View attachment 5296540


I saw how beautiful the Dragonfruit and the yellow are,  so I can only imagine how beautuful this green is IRL!
It's too bad the bag was too small for you.


----------



## Sunshine mama

lovelyrita said:


> The yellow colour is perfection


It sure is! I wonder if the lighter colored epi leather gets dirty easily?


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> No point buying if you think it’s too tiny for your liking. But you are lucky seeing it available, just like I felt lucky when I saw Speedy 20 monogram available on LV U.K.online and some U.K. stores occasionally , even though I didn’t buy it


I feel the same way when I see hard to find items pop up,  even though I personally would not get it.


----------



## LVovely

Sunshine mama said:


> It sure is! I wonder if the lighter colored epi leather gets dirty easily?


I used to have a epi cosmetic pouch in this exact colour years ago, using it a lot, dirt was not a problem as you can clean it easily, but the edges looked really worn after some time. This might not apply to the Alma, but I find Epi leather to be less sturdy than it seems!


----------



## Madrye28

lovelyrita said:


> I used to have a epi cosmetic pouch in this exact colour years ago, using it a lot, dirt was not a problem as you can clean it easily, but the edges looked really worn after some time. This might not apply to the Alma, but I find Epi leather to be less sturdy than it seems!


You are the very first person on the planet to make that comment about Epi!!


----------



## LVovely

Madrye28 said:


> You are the very first person on the planet to make that comment about Epi!!


You mean about the material being less sturdy than it seems? Just my personal experience ! I can‘t claim to have interviewed all people on the planet about this topic though, but I am sure experiences differ depending on lifestyle etc.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Madrye28 said:


> You are the very first person on the planet to make that comment about Epi!!


I've actually heard it before many times that epi is not as sturdy as it seems. I think the darker epis hide the dirt well, but the deep scratches are definitely inevitable to be shown.
I can see how the sharp corners of the lighter colored epi pieces can get really messed up over time.  Maybe Almas won't be as problematic as the bottom is in an oval like shape.


----------



## Sunshine mama

lovelyrita said:


> I used to have a epi cosmetic pouch in this exact colour years ago, using it a lot, dirt was not a problem as you can clean it easily, but the edges looked really worn after some time. This might not apply to the Alma, but I find Epi leather to be less sturdy than it seems!


Did you find that the non corners get dirty easily? If so,  was it easy to clean?


----------



## Madrye28

lovelyrita said:


> You mean about the material being less sturdy than it seems? Just my personal experience ! I can‘t claim to have interviewed all people on the planet about this topic though, but I am sure experiences differ depending on lifestyle etc.


I know people with 25 year old Epi pieces and they still look brand new. Yes, there are obviously individuals that have different experiences and overall shape of a piece can make a difference…


----------



## brnicutie

Everyone treats their bags differently. Epi is durable for the most part. The textured pattern keeps it from getting too scratched up and it's water resistant.


----------



## LVovely

Sunshine mama said:


> Did you find that the non corners get dirty easily? If so,  was it easy to clean?


I am speaking here from my experience with a cosmetic pouch, which I don‘t baby, it always it is always in my bags, when I travel, beach etc. The dirt on the surface was easy to clean expect for a stain from a pen, what got a little bit dirty (after some years) was the fabric from the zipper. All this does probably not apply to the Alma. I have a multi coloured (darker colours) Epi wallet as well that has held up great over the years.


----------



## DME

Kitsune711 said:


> I got the Keepall XS Aerogram in bright orange! This is what I’ve wanted in a bag for so long. It’s already sold out online and in store @_@ I’m shocked that it sold that fast, wtf? I was excited because I thought it came with a Luggage Tag but it didn’t. I’ve been trying to get a luggage tag forever and every time I ask, I’m always denied. *sigh* ah well…I’m just grateful to have the bag.
> 
> What should I do to keep this bags shape? I have a base shaper for my Speedy but I don’t see anything for the Aerogram series sadly…
> 
> View attachment 5294510



I use a plastic placemat from Target and cut it down to size. I trim it to just under the dimensions of the bag’s base, then round the corners so it doesn’t damage the bag. It’s more flexible than a base shaper, which I think helps keeps the wear and tear of the bag down. (I’ve read some reviews that claim base shapers can damage a bag and I suspect that might be due to their rigidity.) I’ve been doing this with my DA Speedy 30 for almost 10 years now and just replace the mat when it eventually gets worn, or cracked. I also use a bag organizer from The Container Store, but the one they sell is likely too big for the Keepall XS.


----------



## DME

EveyB said:


> Thank you! I’m so torn on this one, because I love the shape so much and LV does not bring out much in this shape. I‘d really like to try and order another one to see if that’s better, but what if not? At LV they claimed they couldn’t see anything wrong with the bag and are already fussing because I want to return it.



Not knowing where you live… In the U.S., we have 30 days to return. As long as the item is in new condition with all leaflets, tags, packaging, etc., you can return the item; there should be no questions asked. They shouldn’t fuss!

PS I can see what the issue is and it would bother me, too.


----------



## EveyB

DME said:


> Not knowing where you live… In the U.S., we have 30 days to return. As long as the item is in new condition with all leaflets, tags, packaging, etc., you can return the item; there should be no questions asked. They shouldn’t fuss!
> 
> PS I can see what the issue is and it would bother me, too.


Thank you! I’m in Europe and also here LV offers the 30 days return period, but they don’t like it.


----------



## LVovely

EveyB said:


> Thank you! I’m in Europe and also here LV offers the 30 days return period, but they don’t like it.


Did you order the bag online or buy it in store? Btw if they don‘t accept a return of your bag while the defect is super obvious I would talk to the store manager.


----------



## DME

EveyB said:


> Thank you! I’m in Europe and also here LV offers the 30 days return period, but they don’t like it.



Oh, they’re not fond of it here, either, but it’s their policy, so… (I want to include a smile emoji, but can’t from my phone)


----------



## EveyB

lovelyrita said:


> Did you order the bag online or buy it in store? Btw if they don‘t accept a return of your bag while the defect is super obvious I would talk to the store manager.


My SA ordered it for me as it was not in stock at the store. She is away from the store for two weeks now, but we texted and everything should be resolved now. 
Only, I am still not sure I want to return it because I love the bag style so much. It reminds me of Neo Vivienne, which I never was able to get in black at the time. I still have two weeks of the return period left so I’ll think about it some more.


----------



## MrsSlocomb

I was on the fence about buying this Marelle and I could find it in the stores and it was out of stock on the website so I figured that it was a sign that I should just leave it be.  But on Wednesday night just before midnight I randomly checked the site and it was in stock! Immediately purchased. It arrived today


----------



## Love_N_Lune

DA Club said:


> I went a little crazy for Louis Vuitton the last couple of weeks. It all started on January 3rd when I came across the speedy 20 on YouTube and thought it was adorable. I messaged my SA and she had one available! After going in, I saw so many other amazing things (last time I was in LV was almost 9 months ago), that I had to grab them up. These purchases were all made online or at the store over three visits (the holiday mini pochette is from fashionphile, the only non-boutique item that I bought). Not pictured is two sunglasses that I also bought. Off to ban island from LV for another 9 months - haha!
> 
> View attachment 5294458


Please show mid shots of the Passy!


----------



## bigverne28

Kitsune711 said:


> I got the Keepall XS Aerogram in bright orange! This is what I’ve wanted in a bag for so long. It’s already sold out online and in store @_@ I’m shocked that it sold that fast, wtf? I was excited because I thought it came with a Luggage Tag but it didn’t. I’ve been trying to get a luggage tag forever and every time I ask, I’m always denied. *sigh* ah well…I’m just grateful to have the bag.
> 
> What should I do to keep this bags shape? I have a base shaper for my Speedy but I don’t see anything for the Aerogram series sadly…
> 
> View attachment 5294510


Congrats on this orange beauty . I love the XS bags. I have 3 with one more on the way. Zoomoni and Samorga both have organisers for the XS. I bought an organiser for my ink XS as the leather is quite supple, but it will take up some room in the bag.


----------



## daisychainz

Madrye28 said:


> I know people with 25 year old Epi pieces and they still look brand new. Yes, there are obviously individuals that have different experiences and overall shape of a piece can make a difference…


I have one I inherited and it's about 25 years old. It's white colored and like a rock, nothing can destruct this thing. I hate how it feels (like plastic) but it holds up like nothing else I've come across. The white is still white, too, it never yellowed.


----------



## slmi2014

My Circle Epi Leather bag charm finally came in yesterday. Picked it up today!


----------



## LL777

My first January  purchase.


----------



## jane

Purchased in early December, delivered today!


----------



## Iamminda

Super pretty .  So which _one _did you get since you couldn’t get _both _yesterday?   I was (still am) so tempted by the dragon fruit and would have gotten it if I hadn’t found my RB one in Nov (got to have a little self control right? ).




Sunshine mama said:


> @MyBelongs to Louis
> I saw the Dragon fruit Alma BB at the store and it's so much prettier in person.  I was so tempted!
> Yellow is gorgeous too. It's pure torture not to have both!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5296545
> View attachment 5296549


----------



## beautycase

bigverne28 said:


> Congrats on this orange beauty . I love the XS bags. I have 3 with one more on the way. Zoomoni and Samorga both have organisers for the XS. I bought an organiser for my ink XS as the leather is quite supple, but it will take up some room in the bag.
> 
> View attachment 5297172


I didn’t know you have an organizer for it! I’ve actually thought this bag doesn’t  need one!


----------



## bigverne28

beautycase said:


> I didn’t know you have an organizer for it! I’ve actually thought this bag doesn’t  need one!


I decided to buy one as the leather is quite soft and I wanted it to retain its shape. I don’t need it for the watercolour or Nigo XS.


----------



## beautycase

bigverne28 said:


> I decided to buy one as the leather is quite soft and I wanted it to retain its shape. I don’t need it for the watercolour or Nigo XS.


Good to know! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

Sunshine mama said:


> @MyBelongs to Louis
> I saw the Dragon fruit Alma BB at the store and it's so much prettier in person.  I was so tempted!
> Yellow is gorgeous too. It's pure torture not to have both!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5296545
> View attachment 5296549


That yellow is really pretty. One of my first contemporary designer handbags ever was a sunshine yellow-colored Kate Spade. I also learned about color transfer from denim with that bag


----------



## shesthecupcake

I’ve put myself on a purse-purchasing ban until spring but I told my CA this past Sunday that I really want a PM agenda (any canvas print but preferably DA) and she made it happen today… CA is a gem and agenda is a beaut! I did purchase the LV agenda insert but I think by the time 2023 rolls around, I’ll opt to convert this more into a general journal.


----------



## mzroyalflyness

MrsSlocomb said:


> I was on the fence about buying this Marelle and I could find it in the stores and it was out of stock on the website so I figured that it was a sign that I should just leave it be.  But on Wednesday night just before midnight I randomly checked the site and it was in stock! Immediately purchased. It arrived today
> View attachment 5297009
> 
> View attachment 5297010


So chic!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> @MyBelongs to Louis
> I saw the Dragon fruit Alma BB at the store and it's so much prettier in person.  I was so tempted!
> Yellow is gorgeous too. It's pure torture not to have both!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5296545
> View attachment 5296549


I know right? Such a hard decision!! TBH I love all 3 colours (yellow, green and coral) so I feel your struggle completely. LV just _had_ to release the juiciest colours on my first year of discipline lol 

The yellow is perfect for BTP pieces though… it would look divine with your ombré charm!  I only have these BTP accessories but you get the idea - it looks like it’s made for your beautiful charm


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

_vee said:


> What a gorgeous Alma! Love this vibrant colour so much  Congrats @MyBelongs to Louis


Thanks hun! It’s so nice having these cheerful Alma’s to ring in the new year. Hope you’re doing well this frigid January in Canada


----------



## MCBadian07

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I know right? Such a hard decision!! TBH I love all 3 colours (yellow, green and coral) so I feel your struggle completely. LV just _had_ to release the juiciest colours on my first year of discipline lol
> 
> The yellow is perfect for BTP pieces though… it would look divine with your ombré charm!  I only have these BTP accessories but you get the idea - looks like it’s made for your beautiful charm
> View attachment 5297581


Omg I love all 3 colors too.. the BTP pieces though with the yellow alma  hooked!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

MCBadian07 said:


> Omg I love all 3 colors too.. the BTP pieces though with the yellow alma  hooked!!


Haha totally!!


----------



## MCBadian07

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Haha totally!!


Hahha you are the worst enabler !


----------



## Donauwaller

MrsSlocomb said:


> I was on the fence about buying this Marelle and I could find it in the stores and it was out of stock on the website so I figured that it was a sign that I should just leave it be.  But on Wednesday night just before midnight I randomly checked the site and it was in stock! Immediately purchased. It arrived today
> View attachment 5297009
> 
> View attachment 5297010


Congrats, this is a very nice and well sized bag . Had tried it one in the boutique, but couldn't make up my mind on the colour


----------



## Donauwaller

Finally got this classic beauty. It isn't available too often, so took some hunting...
And the cup just matches the box so nicely ☺️.


----------



## boyoverboard

Donauwaller said:


> Finally got this classic beauty. It isn't available too often, so took some hunting...
> And the cup just matches the box so nicely ☺.
> View attachment 5297750


Just gorgeous. Love that colour.


----------



## EveyB

Donauwaller said:


> Finally got this classic beauty. It isn't available too often, so took some hunting...
> And the cup just matches the box so nicely ☺.
> View attachment 5297750


Gorgeous and a true classic!


----------



## 1LV

HampsteadLV said:


> It took almost 4 months to find a Montaigne BB. It arrived today and I love it! Size comparable to Speedy 25. I also tried with my mono speedy strap since I like shoulder bag and the Bb strap is quite long. I will try to use crossbody, but with a big winter jacket it can be kind of annoying.


Excellent pics


----------



## MariaB

My January goodies
The Denim Gradient Shawl
The Outdoor Pouch in monogram eclipse (men’s line)
The Mini Pochette in empreinte bicolor


----------



## AleeLee

I was WOWED by bfly’s bandeau and I couldn’t resist getting one for myself. ❤️ Thank you Bfly for putting this on my radar.


----------



## slmi2014

AleeLee said:


> I was WOWED by bfly’s bandeau and I couldn’t resist getting one for myself. ❤ Thank you Bfly for putting this on my radar.


You have me wanting one now and I know I wouldn't even use it


----------



## Fendiorlv

Just got the mini pochette in the rose crème from the latest collection and I am obsessed. I just added a crossbody chain.


----------



## beautycase

Fendiorlv said:


> Just got the mini pochette in the rose crème from the latest collection and I am obsessed. I just added a crossbody chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5298056


Very pretty


----------



## Critzie

Fendiorlv said:


> Just got the mini pochette in the rose crème from the latest collection and I am obsessed. I just added a crossbody chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5298056


I like this one so much more than last years by the pool version.


----------



## Fendiorlv

Critzie said:


> I like this one so much more than last years by the pool version.



I agree! I remember liking that one but it just wasn’t really me and the bright ombre pink put me off, so I couldn’t pull the trigger on it. This one I was like, ummm I need it NOW.


----------



## LL777

My last purchase of 2022….hopefully


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I know right? Such a hard decision!! TBH I love all 3 colours (yellow, green and coral) so I feel your struggle completely. LV just _had_ to release the juiciest colours on my first year of discipline lol
> 
> The yellow is perfect for BTP pieces though… it would look divine with your ombré charm!  I only have these BTP accessories but you get the idea - it looks like it’s made for your beautiful charm
> View attachment 5297581


Exactly! I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bec Loves Bags said:


> That yellow is really pretty. One of my first contemporary designer handbags ever was a sunshine yellow-colored Kate Spade. I also learned about color transfer from denim with that bag


I was worried about that too. I've been looking  at preloved lighter colored epi to see how they wear and tear.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Super pretty .  So which _one _did you get since you couldn’t get _both _yesterday?   I was (still am) so tempted by the dragon fruit and would have gotten it if I hadn’t found my RB one in Nov (got to have a little self control right? ).


Let's just say I was a really good girl that day.
I'm gonna wait it out and see if LV releases this color in the softer leather bags. Wouldn't that be great?


----------



## Bumbles

jane said:


> Purchased in early December, delivered today!
> View attachment 5297375
> View attachment 5297376


This is gorgeous! Congrats


----------



## Egoh510

Just got this today  first LV purchase of 2022!


----------



## tiffyandtots

LL777 said:


> My last purchase of 2022….hopefully


Beautiful! What is the name of this one?


----------



## LL777

tiffyandtots said:


> Beautiful! What is the name of this one?


Thank you, it’s the Odeon tote in MM; it was released not long time ago. Two weeks maybe?


----------



## Starburst 413

slmi2014 said:


> You have me wanting one now and I know I wouldn't even use it


Me too! I’m not one for bandeaus but I love this one!


----------



## lemondln

Egoh510 said:


> Just got this today  first LV purchase of 2022!
> View attachment 5298475


So pretty, love the denim blue


----------



## shyviolet

This came home with me today


----------



## EveyB

Sunshine mama said:


> Let's just say I was a really good girl that day.
> I'm gonna wait it out and see if LV releases this color in the softer leather bags. Wouldn't that be great?


Would this be an alternative? It’s so pretty!   But it is a bit darker.


----------



## chellemg

In time for CNY!!


----------



## boyoverboard

LL777 said:


> My last purchase of 2022….hopefully


This is so nice. Congrats!


----------



## Sunshine mama

EveyB said:


> Would this be an alternative? It’s so pretty!   But it is a bit darker.


That's really pretty! It reminds me of Tang, Creamsicle bars, and Sunny-D.


----------



## Donauwaller

Some little treats...
The shawl is like a LV monogram wishlist


----------



## EveyB

Sunshine mama said:


> That's really pretty! It reminds me of Tang, Creamsicle bars, and Sunny-D.
> View attachment 5298742


I didn’t know any of those products


----------



## EveyB

Donauwaller said:


> View attachment 5298743
> 
> 
> Some little treats...
> The shawl is like a LV monogram wishlist


Gorgeous! Absolutely love tourterelle Empreinte leather


----------



## LL777

boyoverboard said:


> This is so nice. Congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## muggles

My new to me Ebene Neverfull! Amazing condition for a 2012!


----------



## lemondln

Sunshine mama said:


> That's really pretty! It reminds me of Tang, Creamsicle bars, and Sunny-D.
> View attachment 5298742





And this


----------



## jentheprincess

bfly said:


> Happy New Year everyone and happy born day for those whose celebrate their birthday in January
> 
> My only purchase for January, the Vivienne bandeau. i am so glad I got it in red color, it’s so colorful and so much in details. Sorry if I posted lots of pics as I want to show the details to you all. Actual name is Hide and Seek Marine.
> Enjoy your weekend.
> 
> View attachment 5290858
> View attachment 5290857
> View attachment 5290859
> View attachment 5290861
> View attachment 5290860



How lovely!! I just ordered the mauve color of this bandeau and I can’t wait to get mine! I was debating between the two but ultimately chose the lighter color for spring!


----------



## bfly

jentheprincess said:


> How lovely!! I just ordered the mauve color of this bandeau and I can’t wait to get mine! I was debating between the two but ultimately chose the lighter color for spring!



Yayy happy for you. The mauve color is lovely too. I chose red one as I already have a bandeu that has similar color with mauve, I wanted bright red color
Enjoy yours.


----------



## 23adeline

Not my January purchase but a surprise gift that I received from LV last Thursday  .
I posted in the other thread on the day I received it
It is Packing Cube GM, something that I‘ve never thought of buying


----------



## mrslkc23

After one year of being on wait list, got an unexpected call from online CS this morning that this baby is available to purchase   Bonus that it came with CNY packaging, the Book 200 and perfume samples!

Omg this is indeed teeny tiny!! Can't imagine the new mono NS with detachable strap being smaller than this. I might have to cancel my preorder for the new version as I feel I can't go any more smaller


----------



## Shiny lv

My very first Pochette Métis and it’s MIF! So excited to get this beauty


----------



## Santra2

Purchased these 2 LV this month (and a Gucci Ophidia tote and a Coach Tabby)....
Diane (black version) here with my patina'd Turenne mm strap- LOVE!! 
Graceful DE pm (already have a love the mono version)- just need to get the tag heat stamped- the Bloomingdales LV boutique doesn't do heat stamping everyday.


----------



## bagwhore808

Just picked this up!  I've been looking for a slim wallet and previously purchased the pocket agenda, but didn't really like it for what I wanted.  Found this slim purse online and went to pick it up at the store.  It's a lot bigger than I anticipated but it has everything I was looking for. Very slim, has 8 credit card slots, main zip on top, and a full length flat pocket on the other side.  Fits in my Metis perfectly.


----------



## strawberrymilk

technically bought these last month but they didn’t arrive until today so I consider them as January 2022 purchases  Honestly didn’t think I would actually get the Keepall 50 from the second Nigo collab since I ordered so late but it’s my late Christmas miracle! Not to mention the mini pochette order was placed on 12/31 *whew*


----------



## Ava758

I was looking for a wallet to match my OTG MM and to celebrate my birthday earlier this month. I decided to order this beauty. I’m so happy that she was MIF.


----------



## SpeedyJC

I been wanting a smaller wallet. I have the Josephine but sometimes I don’t want to use a larger wallet so I picked this little cutie up.

My cats were very interested in the new arrival.


----------



## Emphosix

strawberrymilk said:


> technically bought these last month but they didn’t arrive until today so I consider them as January 2022 purchases  Honestly didn’t think I would actually get the Keepall 50 from the second Nigo collab since I ordered so late but it’s my late Christmas miracle! Not to mention the mini pochette order was placed on 12/31 *whew*
> 
> View attachment 5300095


Absolutely love that keepall! Gorgeous piece!


----------



## wimp

Tigerlily1 said:


> Received my preorder today! Like most LV items, this looks much prettier and more vibrant in person
> 
> View attachment 5295468
> View attachment 5295469



This is absolutely gorgeous. May I ask what the colour name is called? Will it be impossible to get anything from that collection if I have no purchase history? It's so beautiful


----------



## gagabag

Ordered these 2 days ago, still waiting…
Hope it fits!


----------



## luvleeness

Empreinte business card holder for me.


----------



## LVovely

I should really aim for „bag free January“ next year as this year the first month was crazy regarding LV , but I am really happy with both purchases


----------



## MeepMeep67

SpeedyJC said:


> I been wanting a smaller wallet. I have the Josephine but sometimes I don’t want to use a larger wallet so I picked this little cutie up.
> 
> My cats were very interested in the new arrival.
> 
> View attachment 5300256
> View attachment 5300257
> View attachment 5300258
> View attachment 5300259


I love the help from the kitties  


gagabag said:


> Ordered these 2 days ago, still waiting…
> Hope it fits!
> View attachment 5300572


Super cute. Please let me know if the footbed is flat or has arch support


luvleeness said:


> Empreinte business card holder for me.


Wow. what a great little wallet, I may have to order this now after seeing yours!


----------



## luvleeness

SpeedyJC said:


> I been wanting a smaller wallet. I have the Josephine but sometimes I don’t want to use a larger wallet so I picked this little cutie up.
> 
> My cats were very interested in the new arrival.
> 
> View attachment 5300256
> View attachment 5300257
> View attachment 5300258
> View attachment 5300259


Your cats are too cute.  i love how compact and organized the rosalie coin purse. Received it month and have been using it since. Today, I noticed that the inner flap has already developed a deep dent from the zipper pull hardware. I have now reduce the number of cards in there and close the zipper slightly before the end so it protrudes less. I'm hoping that will do the trick.


----------



## Hammerice22

Today, I finally got the Montsouris Backpack in black. It's been so hard to purchase this item since It seemed to always be out of stock. I put the organizer in it from my speedy 25 but the organizer makes the bag look huge. Those with the bag, are you using an organizer in it or not? Thanks,


----------



## Loriad

Hammerice22 said:


> Today, I finally got the Montsouris Backpack in black. It's been so hard to purchase this item since It seemed to always be out of stock. I put the organizer in it from my speedy 25 but the organizer makes the bag look huge. Those with the bag, are you using an organizer in it or not? Thanks,
> 
> View attachment 5301000
> 
> 
> View attachment 5301001
> 
> 
> View attachment 5301002
> 
> 
> View attachment 5301003


I have this bag! I do not use an organizer. I try to carry a few more things to keep everything from moving around.


----------



## georgie_029832

Feeling really excited & lucky to have got the neon pink ss22 keepall, I’d been in love with it since I first ever saw it  (photo has been cropped to stop fraudsters using my image)


----------



## Starburst 413

Another Jan addition. It’s much softer and squishier than my mono one


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

georgie_029832 said:


> Feeling really excited & lucky to have got the neon pink ss22 keepall, I’d been in love with it since I first ever saw it  (photo has been cropped to stop fraudsters using my image)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5301169


Wow what a striking combo  It reminds me of juicy grape Koolaid for some reason lol. A big congrats!


----------



## LVCH4ever

Jumbo Flatform Mule (1A9QZ0) US$945


----------



## Bumbles

georgie_029832 said:


> Feeling really excited & lucky to have got the neon pink ss22 keepall, I’d been in love with it since I first ever saw it  (photo has been cropped to stop fraudsters using my image)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5301169


What a stunning and special piece! Congrats


----------



## Delly

georgie_029832 said:


> Feeling really excited & lucky to have got the neon pink ss22 keepall, I’d been in love with it since I first ever saw it  (photo has been cropped to stop fraudsters using my image)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5301169


That is stunning!


----------



## newaroundhere

Finally got my hands on my vintage dream bag, and in amazing condition!


----------



## Vanlovpurse

Hammerice22 said:


> Today, I finally got the Montsouris Backpack in black. It's been so hard to purchase this item since It seemed to always be out of stock. I put the organizer in it from my speedy 25 but the organizer makes the bag look huge. Those with the bag, are you using an organizer in it or not? Thanks,
> 
> View attachment 5301000
> 
> 
> View attachment 5301001
> 
> 
> View attachment 5301002
> 
> 
> View attachment 5301003


I have the samorga organizer for my Montsouris backback. It looks perfect with the organizer


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

newaroundhere said:


> Finally got my hands on my vintage dream bag, and in amazing condition!
> View attachment 5301237


I just purchased the same! Mine arrives tomorrow (I am impatiently waiting for UPS and hoping that it is in the condition that it was advertised   ). I have also always wanted this piece. I am hoping mine will look nearly as nice as yours does. Congratulations - such a beauty!


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

luvleeness said:


> Empreinte business card holder for me.



Beautiful! I just ordered; been on my wish list forever but I thought they discontinued it.


----------



## Jolie34

I had ordered the Neo Noe empriente in the new Arizona color a couple of days ago at the store and it just arrived today. So efficient. I’ll be picking up tomorrow so excited!


----------



## maxynot

georgie_029832 said:


> Feeling really excited & lucky to have got the neon pink ss22 keepall, I’d been in love with it since I first ever saw it  (photo has been cropped to stop fraudsters using my image)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5301169


Can I ask where you’re located? I’m hoping to get the mini soft trunk but usa doesn’t have preorders still


----------



## ddee65

The cutest 'bag' in my collection!


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

ddee65 said:


> The cutest 'bag' in my collection!
> View attachment 5301578


Omg it does exist (as I excitedly point at it and faint falling backwards).  It is a great scor3. congrats. Can I ask if you will be using it at all or is it mainly for your collection? Either way ENJOY!


----------



## ddee65

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> Omg it does exist (as I excitedly point at it and faint falling backwards).  It is a great scor3. congrats. Can I ask if you will be using it at all or is it mainly for your collection? Either way ENJOY!



Thank you! It's super cute isn't it!   I've used it once since; definitely not a daily bag. But it's the highlight of my collection!


----------



## MCBadian07

ddee65 said:


> The cutest 'bag' in my collection!
> View attachment 5301578


I love kitschy things like this. I really wanted the coffee cup one but I didn't order it and didn't come to Canada at all. The airplane though was a bit much.
I would literally pet this duck all day everyday!


----------



## BettyLouboo

ddee65 said:


> The cutest 'bag' in my collection!


Did you purchase this in the US? I thought it was only available overseas So envious!


----------



## BowieFan1971

My Paris purchase…I went in for a bag, but came out with the most perfect coat I could ever imagine! It’s like it was made for me!


----------



## ddee65

BettyLouboo said:


> Did you purchase this in the US? I thought it was only available overseas So envious!



Nope... I'm based in Singapore. Had to pre-order this back in September - took some time for the duck to fly over.


----------



## LVovely

georgie_029832 said:


> Feeling really excited & lucky to have got the neon pink ss22 keepall, I’d been in love with it since I first ever saw it  (photo has been cropped to stop fraudsters using my image)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5301169



Congrats, that‘s a very unusual colour and will for sure be a valuable piece of your collection !

Regarding the pics, do they really get stolen from Purseforum? I noticed some people here put their name on the pics they post here and I did not get why…


----------



## georgie_029832

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Wow what a striking combo  It reminds me of juicy grape Koolaid for some reason lol. A big congrats!





maxynot said:


> Can I ask where you’re located? I’m hoping to get the mini soft trunk but usa doesn’t have preorders still



Sure, I’m in the UK. We had one mini soft trunk in the whole of the UK, which was for sale at the time for around 7k GBP & has probably gone now. Hope you get it soon in the USA, it’s truly a beautiful collection ❤️


----------



## georgie_029832

lovelyrita said:


> Congrats, that‘s a very unusual colour and will for sure be a valuable piece of your collection !
> 
> Regarding the pics, do they really get stolen from Purseforum? I noticed some people here put their name on the pics they post here and I did not get why…



Thank you!!! ☺️ I’m not too sure but I don’t really want to take the risk, especially as scammers are getting creative with sourcing photos. I’d truly love to share the photos but seen as this is a really limited bag and most people who bought it will keep it in their private collection, I assume not many photos will be widely available other than people using it


----------



## luvleeness

georgie_029832 said:


> Feeling really excited & lucky to have got the neon pink ss22 keepall, I’d been in love with it since I first ever saw it  (photo has been cropped to stop fraudsters using my image)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5301169


What a beauty.


----------



## beautycase

BowieFan1971 said:


> My Paris purchase…I went in for a bag, but came out with the most perfect coat I could ever imagine! It’s like it was made for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5301663
> View attachment 5301664


Congrats!! Looks even better on you then on the model. Beautiful coat!


----------



## ifahima

In love with this zippy coin purse!


----------



## sweetlikechocolate

Hammerice22 said:


> Today, I finally got the Montsouris Backpack in black. It's been so hard to purchase this item since It seemed to always be out of stock. I put the organizer in it from my speedy 25 but the organizer makes the bag look huge. Those with the bag, are you using an organizer in it or not? Thanks,
> 
> View attachment 5301000
> 
> 
> View attachment 5301001
> 
> 
> View attachment 5301002
> 
> 
> View attachment 5301003



I have this bag and I don't use it with an organiser.


----------



## SpeedyJC

luvleeness said:


> Your cats are too cute.  i love how compact and organized the rosalie coin purse. Received it month and have been using it since. Today, I noticed that the inner flap has already developed a deep dent from the zipper pull hardware. I have now reduce the number of cards in there and close the zipper slightly before the end so it protrudes less. I'm hoping that will do the trick.



Thank you so much. Thanks for the info. I will be careful about over stuffing mines aswell.


----------



## EJsMommy1

I realized I do not have many shoulder bags and wanted something light, care free and a bit different from a Neverfull. This cutie arrived today!


----------



## DrTr

Fendiorlv said:


> Just got the mini pochette in the rose crème from the latest collection and I am obsessed. I just added a crossbody chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5298056


LOVE this on you!  You look fabulous and your styled this little beauty to perfection  I’m supposed to receive mine next week, fingers crossed it arrives and looks half as good on me as it does on you. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Loriad

georgie_029832 said:


> Feeling really excited & lucky to have got the neon pink ss22 keepall, I’d been in love with it since I first ever saw it  (photo has been cropped to stop fraudsters using my image)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5301169


This is STUNNING!


----------



## Bridgidu

Denim items received so far, still waiting on the pink ones


----------



## cnorth

georgie_029832 said:


> Feeling really excited & lucky to have got the neon pink ss22 keepall, I’d been in love with it since I first ever saw it  (photo has been cropped to stop fraudsters using my image)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5301169


This is one gorgeous piece!!  Congratulations on scoring this beauty for your collection. I can only hope we get the chance to purchase this or anything from the collection here in Canada


----------



## newaroundhere

Bec Loves Bags said:


> I just purchased the same! Mine arrives tomorrow (I am impatiently waiting for UPS and hoping that it is in the condition that it was advertised   ). I have also always wanted this piece. I am hoping mine will look nearly as nice as yours does. Congratulations - such a beauty!


Congrats to you too!


----------



## pugfan92

Pochette Accessoires in monogram. She fits 2x more than my felicie. I can’t believe I overlooked this bag for so long.


----------



## Mapoon

Hello everyone!! Here’s my new in!! 
To be honest it definitely looks better on camera/videos than in real life..I don’t know why…let me know if you feel the same way…I was a little bit underwhelmed at first…maybe the embossing and 3D effect makes it look abit “flat” but..it’s a great piece! It have some weight to it due to its leather and no doubt smells amazing!! Back to work! Will slowly enjoy it again later


----------



## BleuSaphir




----------



## Madrye28

Mapoon said:


> Hello everyone!! Here’s my new in!!
> To be honest it definitely looks better on camera/videos than in real life..I don’t know why…let me know if you feel the same way…I was a little bit underwhelmed at first…maybe the embossing and 3D effect makes it look abit “flat” but..it’s a great piece! It have some weight to it due to its leather and no doubt smells amazing!! Back to work! Will slowly enjoy it again later


I agree! Better on camera, however, it’s still a stunning piece!!


----------



## BleuSaphir

Mapoon said:


> Hello everyone!! Here’s my new in!!
> To be honest it definitely looks better on camera/videos than in real life..I don’t know why…let me know if you feel the same way…I was a little bit underwhelmed at first…maybe the embossing and 3D effect makes it look abit “flat” but..it’s a great piece! It have some weight to it due to its leather and no doubt smells amazing!! Back to work! Will slowly enjoy it again later


Wow! I should have asked my SA for this piece! I think it look gorgeous!


----------



## Bumbles

First addition for the year!


----------



## bbcerisette66

EJsMommy1 said:


> I realized I do not have many shoulder bags and wanted something light, care free and a bit different from a Neverfull. This cutie arrived today!
> 
> View attachment 5302271


The perfect every day bag !!!


----------



## Emphosix

Ok here is my new little holy grail  Didnt expect the leather to be THAT smooth. The bumps are barely noticeable when touching them but the leather is sooooooo soft! 
Not entirely sure about the interior, but I assume it is goat leather? There was no card with material information, so I asked my SA.
Unfortunately no answer yet.
But I am completely in love with it!  Definetly one of my favorite pieces  Also the blue color changes depending on the lighting!

Delivery time took 2 Months because it was stuck in customs for nearly 1 month >_>

@lvisland this one would complement your Ostrich Keepall perfectly!


----------



## LVovely

Emphosix said:


> Ok here is my new little holy grail  Didnt expect the leather to be THAT smooth. The bumps are barely noticeable when touching them but the leather is sooooooo soft!
> Not entirely sure about the interior, but I assume it is goat leather? There was no card with material information, so I asked my SA.
> Unfortunately no answer yet.
> But I am completely in love with it!  Definetly one of my favorite pieces  Also the blue color changes depending on the lighting!
> 
> Delivery time took 2 Months because it was stuck in customs for nearly 1 month >_>
> 
> @lvisland this one would complement your Ostrich Keepall perfectly!
> 
> View attachment 5302716
> 
> 
> View attachment 5302718
> 
> View attachment 5302719
> 
> View attachment 5302720


Congrats, it is very beautiful, material and colour!! Enojy


----------



## Emphosix

lovelyrita said:


> Congrats, it is very beautiful, material and colour!! Enojy


Thank you!


----------



## DrTr

Bumbles said:


> First addition for the year!


Yay Bumbles! It’s gorgeous   My two favorite colors. Enjoy this little beauty.


----------



## boyoverboard

Mapoon said:


> Hello everyone!! Here’s my new in!!
> To be honest it definitely looks better on camera/videos than in real life..I don’t know why…let me know if you feel the same way…I was a little bit underwhelmed at first…maybe the embossing and 3D effect makes it look abit “flat” but..it’s a great piece! It have some weight to it due to its leather and no doubt smells amazing!! Back to work! Will slowly enjoy it again later



The colours are very beautiful, and I love the colours of the blue/green one too, but it's disappointing to hear it's a little underwhelming in real life.

I usually know right away if something isn't for me, when I open it. I always get so excited to receive new LV, so if something is immediately underwhelming, it usually goes back.


----------



## Mapoon

boyoverboard said:


> The colours are very beautiful, and I love the colours of the blue/green one too, but it's disappointing to hear it's a little underwhelming in real life.
> 
> I usually know right away if something isn't for me, when I open it. I always get so excited to receive new LV, so if something is immediately underwhelming, it usually goes back.


I agree..I think as this is my first (and pricey slg) taurillon piece..I will give it a chance as the colourway is something I have never own which is just amazing and will probably not expect again and to keep a piece of Virgil’s legacy in his “creation”…it’s been awhile since I was keen on a piece from LV


----------



## Madrye28

Emphosix said:


> Ok here is my new little holy grail  Didnt expect the leather to be THAT smooth. The bumps are barely noticeable when touching them but the leather is sooooooo soft!
> Not entirely sure about the interior, but I assume it is goat leather? There was no card with material information, so I asked my SA.
> Unfortunately no answer yet.
> But I am completely in love with it!  Definetly one of my favorite pieces  Also the blue color changes depending on the lighting!
> 
> Delivery time took 2 Months because it was stuck in customs for nearly 1 month >_>
> 
> @lvisland this one would complement your Ostrich Keepall perfectly!
> 
> View attachment 5302716
> 
> 
> View attachment 5302718
> 
> View attachment 5302719
> 
> View attachment 5302720


Stunning piece!! Yes! It’s a goat leather interior.  Also, fun fact about Ostrich leather is that it is very resilient and does not stretch out like cowhide leather.  This is why Ostrich is the best material for exotics and Capucines. Truly underrated.


----------



## Sunshine mama

ddee65 said:


> The cutest 'bag' in my collection!
> View attachment 5301578


It IS the cutest bag.  Congrats!
How do you wear it?


----------



## Sunshine mama

BowieFan1971 said:


> My Paris purchase…I went in for a bag, but came out with the most perfect coat I could ever imagine! It’s like it was made for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5301663
> View attachment 5301664


GORGEOUS GORGEOUS  GORGEOUS!!!
I'll take one, please!


----------



## TangerineKandy

Mapoon said:


> Hello everyone!! Here’s my new in!!
> To be honest it definitely looks better on camera/videos than in real life..I don’t know why…let me know if you feel the same way…I was a little bit underwhelmed at first…maybe the embossing and 3D effect makes it look abit “flat” but..it’s a great piece! It have some weight to it due to its leather and no doubt smells amazing!! Back to work! Will slowly enjoy it again later


You're so lucky!! I hope I'm able to get this piece!!


----------



## EveyB

My jacquard strap arrived this week and I’m so happy I did not return the Buci!


----------



## Sunshine mama

EveyB said:


> My jacquard strap arrived this week and I’m so happy I did not return the Buci!
> View attachment 5302945


Wow. They are perfect together. So pretty!


----------



## iskam.mnogo

EveyB said:


> My jacquard strap arrived this week and I’m so happy I did not return the Buci!
> View attachment 5302945


Looks lovely!!


----------



## bbcerisette66

EveyB said:


> My jacquard strap arrived this week and I’m so happy I did not return the Buci!
> View attachment 5302945


That bag is gorgeous !!!! And it fits you very well


----------



## bfly

ddee65 said:


> The cutest 'bag' in my collection!
> View attachment 5301578



This is super cute.


----------



## bfly

Mapoon said:


> Hello everyone!! Here’s my new in!!
> To be honest it definitely looks better on camera/videos than in real life..I don’t know why…let me know if you feel the same way…I was a little bit underwhelmed at first…maybe the embossing and 3D effect makes it look abit “flat” but..it’s a great piece! It have some weight to it due to its leather and no doubt smells amazing!! Back to work! Will slowly enjoy it again later



I just texted my CA and enquire the green one. Hoping I can get my hands on it.
Enjoy yours.


----------



## EveyB

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow. They are perfect together. So pretty!





iskam.mnogo said:


> Looks lovely!!





bbcerisette66 said:


> That bag is gorgeous !!!! And it fits you very well


Thank you Ladies  

Should I spray it with Carbon Pro? I usually don’t like spraying my bags, but this is so light coloured. Any experiences with non-sprayed light bags?


----------



## bfly

Bumbles said:


> First addition for the year!



Congrats @Bumbles. This 3D color is stunning. Hoping my CA can get me the green one. Enjoy yours.


----------



## bfly

EveyB said:


> My jacquard strap arrived this week and I’m so happy I did not return the Buci!
> View attachment 5302945



They go perfectly together. Like it this way E.


----------



## EveyB

bfly said:


> They go perfectly together. Like it this way E.


Thank you


----------



## Iamminda

EveyB said:


> My jacquard strap arrived this week and I’m so happy I did not return the Buci!
> View attachment 5302945



Beautiful pairing and look so lovely on you E .  This may be my favorite strap colorway so far.


----------



## Loriad

EveyB said:


> My jacquard strap arrived this week and I’m so happy I did not return the Buci!
> View attachment 5302945


This looks great on you! Love it!


----------



## slmi2014

Emphosix said:


> Ok here is my new little holy grail  Didnt expect the leather to be THAT smooth. The bumps are barely noticeable when touching them but the leather is sooooooo soft!
> Not entirely sure about the interior, but I assume it is goat leather? There was no card with material information, so I asked my SA.
> Unfortunately no answer yet.
> But I am completely in love with it!  Definetly one of my favorite pieces  Also the blue color changes depending on the lighting!
> 
> Delivery time took 2 Months because it was stuck in customs for nearly 1 month >_>
> 
> @lvisland this one would complement your Ostrich Keepall perfectly!
> 
> View attachment 5302716
> 
> 
> View attachment 5302718
> 
> View attachment 5302719
> 
> View attachment 5302720


Wow so beautiful! I was looking at this yesterday but I don't need anything else right now.


----------



## EveyB

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful pairing and look so lovely on you E .  This may be my favorite strap colorway so far.


Thank you Minda


----------



## EveyB

Loriad said:


> This looks great on you! Love it!


Thank you


----------



## maxynot

Emphosix said:


> Ok here is my new little holy grail  Didnt expect the leather to be THAT smooth. The bumps are barely noticeable when touching them but the leather is sooooooo soft!
> Not entirely sure about the interior, but I assume it is goat leather? There was no card with material information, so I asked my SA.
> Unfortunately no answer yet.
> But I am completely in love with it!  Definetly one of my favorite pieces  Also the blue color changes depending on the lighting!
> 
> Delivery time took 2 Months because it was stuck in customs for nearly 1 month >_>
> 
> @lvisland this one would complement your Ostrich Keepall perfectly!
> 
> View attachment 5302716
> 
> 
> View attachment 5302718
> 
> View attachment 5302719
> 
> View attachment 5302720


Oh my gosh love this! This is the one I also ordered but think it has to be ‘made to order’ since there’s no more available in USA. Hoping it gets approved by corporate and I get it fast!


----------



## fightdirrty

Finally got my hands on the mini pochette accessoires in DE. It will make a wonderful tiny bag for days I don’t need anything beyond keys and cards, but I mostly purchased it for my Classic Flap.


----------



## Lawny

beyond excited about my first purchase of 2022!! Hoping I can show some restraint after this bag, LOL!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Bumbles said:


> First addition for the year!


Stunning!! Congratulations on your first 2022 beauty @Bumbles


----------



## Bumbles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Stunning!! Congratulations on your first 2022 beauty @Bumbles


Thank you MB!


----------



## Bumbles

Lawny said:


> View attachment 5303479
> 
> beyond excited about my first purchase of 2022!! Hoping I can show some restraint after this bag, LOL!


I love this bag! It’s definitely a classic, timeless and gorgeous bag! I had thought many times to buy it but didn’t pull the trigger! Congrats on getting this.


----------



## bagwhore808

Emphosix said:


> Ok here is my new little holy grail  Didnt expect the leather to be THAT smooth. The bumps are barely noticeable when touching them but the leather is sooooooo soft!
> Not entirely sure about the interior, but I assume it is goat leather? There was no card with material information, so I asked my SA.
> Unfortunately no answer yet.
> But I am completely in love with it!  Definetly one of my favorite pieces  Also the blue color changes depending on the lighting!
> 
> Delivery time took 2 Months because it was stuck in customs for nearly 1 month >_>
> 
> @lvisland this one would complement your Ostrich Keepall perfectly!
> 
> View attachment 5302716
> 
> 
> View attachment 5302718
> 
> View attachment 5302719
> 
> View attachment 5302720


----------



## Kodi325

newaroundhere said:


> Finally got my hands on my vintage dream bag, and in amazing condition!
> View attachment 5301237


congrats!! here's some fun wallpaper i have you might like. 

Kodi-


----------



## balen.girl

Just paid for the new speedy nano. It will take 2-3 weeks as pre order. I hope my daughter will like it. She can’t use my nano because the strap is too long for her. I hope the new adjustable strap will works.


----------



## mrslkc23

balen.girl said:


> Just paid for the new speedy nano. It will take 2-3 weeks as pre order. I hope my daughter will like it. She can’t use my nano because the strap is too long for her. I hope the new adjustable strap will works.


Wow that's pretty fast!! My preorder receipt says it may take 3 to 6 months


----------



## eena1230

EveyB said:


> My jacquard strap arrived this week and I’m so happy I did not return the Buci!
> View attachment 5302945


This looks really cute! Enjoy your beautiful bag..


----------



## eena1230

Bumbles said:


> First addition for the year!


Such a beautiful piece @Bumbles 
Congrats!


----------



## balen.girl

mrslkc23 said:


> Wow that's pretty fast!! My preorder receipt says it may take 3 to 6 months


Oh no.. I hope I don’t get my CS wrongly. He said it will be 2-3 weeks. And I check on the website saying in Feb.


----------



## NatsumiYuki

Recieved this item a few days ago but only had the time to take a pic of it today.




While it is a beautiful piece , I feel that it looks better in pictures that in real life. I am a bit worried about it being such a soft leather and my piece doesn’t really have a deep as an embossing in it that I would like.


----------



## Mapoon

NatsumiYuki said:


> Recieved this item a few days ago but only had the time to take a pic of it today.
> 
> View attachment 5303634
> 
> 
> While it is a beautiful piece , I feel that it looks better in pictures that in real life. I am a bit worried about it being such a soft leather and my piece doesn’t really have a deep as an embossing in it that I would like.


That seems to be the common consensus for those of us who own this PO...is it a keeper? I did have second thoughts but I will prob keep it...The green version seems to have deeper embossing..


----------



## NatsumiYuki

Mapoon said:


> That seems to be the common consensus for those of us who own this PO...is it a keeper? I did have second thoughts but I will prob keep it...The green version seems to have deeper embossing..


I am still 50/50 on this piece honestly


----------



## mrslkc23

NatsumiYuki said:


> Recieved this item a few days ago but only had the time to take a pic of it today.
> 
> View attachment 5303634
> 
> 
> While it is a beautiful piece , I feel that it looks better in pictures that in real life. I am a bit worried about it being such a soft leather and my piece doesn’t really have a deep as an embossing in it that I would like.


It's gorgeous!! Yours has better embossing than the piece I've seen in store and the one I received!


----------



## mrslkc23

balen.girl said:


> Oh no.. I hope I don’t get my CS wrongly. He said it will be 2-3 weeks. And I check on the website saying in Feb.
> View attachment 5303629


Was this thru online CS? From experience online fulfillment of preorders is faster so most likely that is correct! I ordered mine thru my store SA and perhaps they received a lot of preorders and not expecting so much stocks to come in so soon. 

Hope your daughter loves it when you give to her


----------



## Emphosix

maxynot said:


> Oh my gosh love this! This is the one I also ordered but think it has to be ‘made to order’ since there’s no more available in USA. Hoping it gets approved by corporate and I get it fast!


I was lucky to get the last one here in Europe! Otherwise my SA told me I would have to make a "made to order" request and that could take up until 10-12 Months (at least here this is what they are telling you)   I can tell you, you wont regret it! Its such a unique piece


----------



## balen.girl

mrslkc23 said:


> Was this thru online CS? From experience online fulfillment of preorders is faster so most likely that is correct! I ordered mine thru my store SA and perhaps they received a lot of preorders and not expecting so much stocks to come in so soon.
> 
> Hope your daughter loves it when you give to her


My SA ask me to contact CS because he said usually it’s faster. So yes, you are correct.


----------



## Bumbles

eena1230 said:


> Such a beautiful piece @Bumbles
> Congrats!


Thank you! Glad you like it


----------



## Bumbles

balen.girl said:


> Oh no.. I hope I don’t get my CS wrongly. He said it will be 2-3 weeks. And I check on the website saying in Feb.
> View attachment 5303629


I think your daughter will love this. She will be twinning with you.


----------



## EveyB

eena1230 said:


> This looks really cute! Enjoy your beautiful bag..


Thank you


----------



## 23adeline

The Revival Mule arrived 2 days ago in CNY packaging 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
the size runs small, so I changed them to one size bigger that evening and bought the Lockit mule


----------



## Bumbles

NatsumiYuki said:


> Recieved this item a few days ago but only had the time to take a pic of it today.
> 
> View attachment 5303634
> 
> 
> While it is a beautiful piece , I feel that it looks better in pictures that in real life. I am a bit worried about it being such a soft leather and my piece doesn’t really have a deep as an embossing in it that I would like.


Yes, I thought the same when I got mine. But your pic is still gorgeous. I think the pinks don’t have a deep embossing unlike the green. I think where it folds there is minimal embossing there. Is yours like that? Have you decided to keep it or not?


----------



## Bumbles

mrslkc23 said:


> It's gorgeous!! Yours has better embossing than the piece I've seen in store and the one I received!


Congrats on your pink po. I didn’t realise you got it too! Did you post some pics for us? How is your embossing? Are you happy with it?


----------



## bfly

NatsumiYuki said:


> Recieved this item a few days ago but only had the time to take a pic of it today.
> 
> View attachment 5303634
> 
> 
> While it is a beautiful piece , I feel that it looks better in pictures that in real life. I am a bit worried about it being such a soft leather and my piece doesn’t really have a deep as an embossing in it that I would like.



Reading comments from some people here who got this piece they don’t seems happy. I’m going to see it in this color today, if you guys are right then i have to pass. Will see.


----------



## NatsumiYuki

Bumbles said:


> Yes, I thought the same when I got mine. But your pic is still gorgeous. I think the pinks don’t have a deep embossing unlike the green. I think where it folds there is minimal embossing there. Is yours like that? Have you decided to keep it or not?



Yeah, the embossing on that part is quite shallow but I also feel like the bottom part of my po has a shallow embossing as well.


----------



## Bumbles

bfly said:


> Reading comments from some people here who got this piece they don’t seems happy. I’m going to see it in this color today, if you guys are right then i have to pass. Will see.


You interested in the pink or green? Let us know what you think!


----------



## Bumbles

NatsumiYuki said:


> Yeah, the embossing on that part is quite shallow but I also feel like the bottom part of my po has a shallow embossing as well.


Yes, mine is like that too! I totally understand where your coming from


----------



## balen.girl

Bumbles said:


> I think your daughter will love this. She will be twinning with you.


I hope so Bumbles. Can’t wait..


----------



## mrslkc23

In love with my pink PO


----------



## cnorth

So before I get to my newest addition, I must say first….. 
What amazing pieces I am seeing in this joyous January edition  

I had requested the multi pochette accessoires in khaki on January 2 from my ca and to my surprise I got the text that it was here yesterday!
I was super lucky it was made in France as we get a lot of USA made items here in Canada, it seems.
I was so happy when I received the text because truly all I’ve been doing is worrying about the SS22 mens launch here and if we will get any of these gorgeous pieces I’m seeing 
Happy Friday All.


----------



## TangerineKandy

mrslkc23 said:


> In love with my pink PO
> 
> View attachment 5303844


All of you that have been able to score this are so lucky! I hope I'm able to get one!


----------



## bfly

Bumbles said:


> You interested in the pink or green? Let us know what you think!



I want the green but my CA only has the pink yesterday and she was off too so cannot hold it for me. Planning to see it today at the store but she just texted me unfortunately it’s sold oh well maybe that’s a sign I shouldn’t get it


----------



## maxynot

Emphosix said:


> I was lucky to get the last one here in Europe! Otherwise my SA told me I would have to make a "made to order" request and that could take up until 10-12 Months (at least here this is what they are telling you)   I can tell you, you wont regret it! Its such a unique piece


Yep that’s what I’ve been told 12 month wait but the blue is so gorgeous I don’t mind waiting. Congrats on such a pretty piece!


----------



## Bumbles

mrslkc23 said:


> In love with my pink PO
> 
> View attachment 5303844


Gorgeous pic and gorgeous po! How is your embossing? Is deep? Or ok and a bit fainter on the bottom near the dark purple and when the po folds in halve. Congrats!


----------



## Bumbles

TangerineKandy said:


> All of you that have been able to score this are so lucky! I hope I'm able to get one!


I hope you can get one too! Good luck!!


----------



## ingenieux00

Went to the Men's popup in SoHo last week and grabbed the bags, but they sold out of the glitter keepall and POs right away (my real must-haves). My POs came in yesterday so I picked them up, but I'm still crossing my fingers for the glitter keepall!


----------



## BettyLouboo

Lawny said:


> beyond excited about my first purchase of 2022!! Hoping I can show some restraint after this bag, LOL!


I bought this bag 3 years ago and it's still one of my favorite LV purchases. It can be a pain to unzip and zip at times, but it still makes me happy when I tote her around!


----------



## BettyLouboo

ingenieux00 said:


> Went to the Men's popup in SoHo last week and grabbed the bags, but they sold out of the glitter keepall and POs right away (my real must-haves). My POs came in yesterday so I picked them up, but I'm still crossing my fingers for the glitter keepall!


OMG that green is TDF


----------



## BleuSaphir

ingenieux00 said:


> Went to the Men's popup in SoHo last week and grabbed the bags, but they sold out of the glitter keepall and POs right away (my real must-haves). My POs came in yesterday so I picked them up, but I'm still crossing my fingers for the glitter keepall!
> 
> View attachment 5304479
> View attachment 5304480
> View attachment 5304481


Wow!


----------



## TangerineKandy

Bumbles said:


> I hope you can get one too! Good luck!!


Thank you!!


----------



## 23adeline

Just received 3 out of my 4 items
Happy to know this keepall charm is the same size as the WC , so it fits cards


Vertical Box Trunk
I chose the monogram over the EPI because this monogram pattern is a bit special 



The hardware is brown 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Keepall xs
	

		
			
		

		
	



I got goosebumps when I first looked at the handles because they look like  lizard 




The Daddy and son


----------



## BleuSaphir

23adeline said:


> Just received 3 out of my 4 items
> Happy to know this keepall charm is the same size as the WC , so it fits cards
> View attachment 5304723
> 
> Vertical Box Trunk
> I chose the monogram over the EPI because this monogram pattern is a bit special
> View attachment 5304724
> View attachment 5304726
> 
> The hardware is brown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5304727
> 
> 
> Keepall xs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5304728
> 
> I got goosebumps when I first looked at the handles because they look like  lizard
> View attachment 5304730
> View attachment 5304729
> View attachment 5304731
> 
> The Daddy and son
> View attachment 5304733
> View attachment 5304732


Look at those treasures! 
I love the Vertical Box trunk in the yellow version. I really wish I had more money to acquire one. LOL


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> Just received 3 out of my 4 items
> Happy to know this keepall charm is the same size as the WC , so it fits cards
> View attachment 5304723
> 
> Vertical Box Trunk
> I chose the monogram over the EPI because this monogram pattern is a bit special
> View attachment 5304724
> View attachment 5304726
> 
> The hardware is brown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5304727
> 
> 
> Keepall xs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5304728
> 
> I got goosebumps when I first looked at the handles because they look like  lizard
> View attachment 5304730
> View attachment 5304729
> View attachment 5304731
> 
> The Daddy and son
> View attachment 5304733
> View attachment 5304732


These are gorgeous!   What stunning eye candy for us all!    What is your 4th item? Is it a po? I love the green mini keepall xs charm. Can you take some shots of it with its older wc sibling please. I would love to see it. Thanks!


----------



## LoveMyHalo

Onthego MM! I just got it here in Hawaii so I saved a little with their special Hawaii pricing.


----------



## 23adeline

BleuSaphir said:


> Look at those treasures!
> I love the Vertical Box trunk in the yellow version. I really wish I had more money to acquire one. LOL


Initially I wanted the yellow Vertical Box Trunk too, but after seeking advices from my CS, CA and ig friend , all of them told me to get  the monogram , and after seeing the monogram is not the normal monogram, I decided to get it. I hope I won’t regret 



Bumbles said:


> These are gorgeous!   What stunning eye candy for us all!    What is your 4th item? Is it a po? I love the green mini keepall xs charm. Can you take some shots of it with its older wc sibling please. I would love to see it. Thanks!


My 4th item is the Trio Pouch, I want to get something in that purple pink colour but I don’t want the Mini Soft Trunk, therefore I bought the Trio pouch . I normally don’t buy po, my WC po is still lying in the box, unused  
No problem ,I’ll take some pics of the siblings , I think they are exactly the same


----------



## beautycase

23adeline said:


> Just received 3 out of my 4 items
> Happy to know this keepall charm is the same size as the WC , so it fits cards
> View attachment 5304723
> 
> Vertical Box Trunk
> I chose the monogram over the EPI because this monogram pattern is a bit special
> View attachment 5304724
> View attachment 5304726
> 
> The hardware is brown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5304727
> 
> 
> Keepall xs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5304728
> 
> I got goosebumps when I first looked at the handles because they look like  lizard
> View attachment 5304730
> View attachment 5304729
> View attachment 5304731
> 
> The Daddy and son
> View attachment 5304733
> View attachment 5304732


Congrats!! Beautiful items! Kinda wished that the keepall xs looks more like the bagcharm in terms of the ombré effect. 
But still very pretty!


----------



## cnorth

ingenieux00 said:


> Went to the Men's popup in SoHo last week and grabbed the bags, but they sold out of the glitter keepall and POs right away (my real must-haves). My POs came in yesterday so I picked them up, but I'm still crossing my fingers for the glitter keepall!
> 
> View attachment 5304479
> View attachment 5304480
> View attachment 5304481


LOVE EVERYTHING! Congratulations on scoring those beauties and hopefully you can get that glitter keepall soon! We would love to see


----------



## Marmotte

Pocket Organizer


----------



## karylicious

I finally decided to get myself a Keepall 45 bandoulière.
I am in love… it’s seriously like new! I got it from eBay with the eBay authentication service. I didnt want to get it new as I was afraid I would freak out if I had to put my bag somewhere I didn’t want… told myself used would hurt less.. turns out I’ll be freaking out as much since it’s in perfect like new condition..

next step, finding a Pégase as beautiful


----------



## ddee65

Did not expect to come home with a bag today - but am very happy I did! This Onthego is such a beauty!


----------



## LVovely

ddee65 said:


> Did not expect to come home with a bag today - but am very happy I did! This Onthego is such a beauty!
> 
> View attachment 5304971


Wow, so nice! I am addicted to OTGs, such a practical bag!!


----------



## babybluegirl

FINALLY got the Coussin PM after wanting it for so long. This is in the wine color.  I reckon I need a break from black bags.


----------



## Mandamanda

Picked this up yesterday. I had a hard time deciding between the blue and pink but decided to go with the blue.



I can’t remember if I ever posted this but I also picked this up back in December.


----------



## scarletstarlet

My first purchase from LV of 2022 today, and also my first piece from LV that isn’t monogram canvas! I love my new monogram empreinte pochette felicie in rose poudre


----------



## Bumbles

Marmotte said:


> Pocket Organizer
> View attachment 5304913
> 
> View attachment 5304912
> 
> View attachment 5304911


Looks stunning! Congrats on your po!


----------



## travelbliss

Mandamanda said:


> View attachment 5305155
> View attachment 5305156
> 
> Picked this up yesterday. I had a hard time deciding between the blue and pink but decided to go with the blue.
> 
> View attachment 5305162
> 
> I can’t remember if I ever posted this but I also picked this up back in December.


Lucky you !!  I'm still waiting for my *blue* Vernis Mini Pochette to ship.  Don't u wish they made this as an actual _pochette accessories_ ??


----------



## Madrye28

Marmotte said:


> Pocket Organizer
> View attachment 5304913
> 
> View attachment 5304912
> 
> View attachment 5304911


the more I see that pattern in person (outside of a keepall) the more underwhelming it makes me feel. I feel like on camera it’s an entire different piece. It looks, dare I say, cheap?  I hate to say that because I adore Taurillion Leather.


----------



## jmoodyy

Initially ordered the Zoe wallet in turtledove but found it a little too small for me. I'm so happy I returned it and got the Victorine wallet! Just wished it came in the turtledove color.


----------



## despair

Collected my taurillon illusion keepall XS and pocket organizers - POs are not going to be a keeper for me, but will be keeping the XS. The colorways photograph very well but come across as being a little underwhelming in person...


----------



## Madrye28

despair said:


> Collected my taurillon illusion keepall XS and pocket organizers - POs are not going to be a keeper for me, but will be keeping the XS. The colorways photograph very well but come across as being a little underwhelming in person...
> 
> View attachment 5305611
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305612


Agreed.


----------



## LJChicago

babybluegirl said:


> FINALLY got the Coussin PM after wanting it for so long. This is in the wine color.  I reckon I need a break from black bags.
> 
> View attachment 5305069


Beautiful color!


----------



## MeepMeep67

ddee65 said:


> Did not expect to come home with a bag today - but am very happy I did! This Onthego is such a beauty!
> 
> View attachment 5304971


Beautiful. I love the fabric


----------



## EveyB

jmoodyy said:


> Initially ordered the Zoe wallet in turtledove but found it a little too small for me. I'm so happy I returned it and got the Victorine wallet! Just wished it came in the turtledove color.
> View attachment 5305602
> View attachment 5305603
> View attachment 5305605


Gorgeous wallet and practical too! Tourterelle is my favourite colour for Empreinte, but black is a classic


----------



## 23adeline

@Bumbles  Here you go !
They are exactly the same size 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Bonus : pic of the whole family except Micro Papillon who is still in London


----------



## bbcerisette66

babybluegirl said:


> FINALLY got the Coussin PM after wanting it for so long. This is in the wine color.  I reckon I need a break from black bags.
> 
> View attachment 5305069


The colour is absolutely stunning !!!


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> @Bumbles  Here you go !
> They are exactly the same size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305702
> View attachment 5305700
> View attachment 5305701
> 
> Bonus : pic of the whole family except Micro Papillon who is still in London
> View attachment 5305730


This is absolutely adorable and to die for!!    Thanks for taking the time to share your beautiful nano collection with us!!!!


----------



## bigverne28

23adeline said:


> @Bumbles  Here you go !
> They are exactly the same size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305702
> View attachment 5305700
> View attachment 5305701
> 
> Bonus : pic of the whole family except Micro Papillon who is still in London
> View attachment 5305730


So adorable . Which is you favourite?


----------



## BULL

Madrye28 said:


> the more I see that pattern in person (outside of a keepall) the more underwhelming it makes me feel. I feel like on camera it’s an entire different piece. It looks, dare I say, cheap?  I hate to say that because I adore Taurillion Leather.


Of course. They were designed for Instagram.


----------



## Kylie M

MCBadian07 said:


> I have waited 12 years for the Year of the Tiger again!! I'm putting it out there that I'll be able to get the Petite Malle to match!
> 
> Super cute, made of leather and there's a bit of texture I tried to show.
> 
> View attachment 5289030
> View attachment 5289031
> View attachment 5289032
> View attachment 5289033
> View attachment 5289034
> View attachment 5289035
> View attachment 5289036



I adore your bag charm. Looks so cute and now I want one. (I was born in the year of the tiger).


----------



## Sunshine mama

LVCH4ever said:


> Jumbo Flatform Mule (1A9QZ0) US$945
> 
> View attachment 5301174
> View attachment 5301175


These look so squishy and comfortable!


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> @Bumbles  Here you go !
> They are exactly the same size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305702
> View attachment 5305700
> View attachment 5305701
> 
> Bonus : pic of the whole family except Micro Papillon who is still in London
> View attachment 5305730


What a beautiful collection!!!


----------



## MariaB

LJChicago said:


> Beautiful color!


Agreed - really beautiful color  
I did not know they made it in this color...!


----------



## MariaB

23adeline said:


> Just received 3 out of my 4 items
> Happy to know this keepall charm is the same size as the WC , so it fits cards
> View attachment 5304723
> 
> Vertical Box Trunk
> I chose the monogram over the EPI because this monogram pattern is a bit special
> View attachment 5304724
> View attachment 5304726
> 
> The hardware is brown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5304727
> 
> 
> Keepall xs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5304728
> 
> I got goosebumps when I first looked at the handles because they look like  lizard
> View attachment 5304730
> View attachment 5304729
> View attachment 5304731
> 
> The Daddy and son
> View attachment 5304733
> View attachment 5304732


Congrats  
Beautiful!! The Keepall XS and the little "baby" - LOVE!!!


----------



## MariaB

Sunshine mama said:


> What a beautiful collection!!!


Totally agree!!


----------



## 23adeline

Bumbles said:


> This is absolutely adorable and to die for!!    Thanks for taking the time to share your beautiful nano collection with us!!!!


You’re welcome 


bigverne28 said:


> So adorable . Which is you favourite?


WC Keepall keyring , beautiful and functional 


Sunshine mama said:


> What a beautiful collection!!!


Thanks


MariaB said:


> Congrats
> Beautiful!! The Keepall XS and the little "baby" - LOVE!!!


Thanks !  
Daddy and baby


----------



## Madrye28

MariaB said:


> Agreed - really beautiful color
> I did not know they made it in this color...!


Very hard to find color. But not impossible.


----------



## lemondln

jmoodyy said:


> Initially ordered the Zoe wallet in turtledove but found it a little too small for me. I'm so happy I returned it and got the Victorine wallet! Just wished it came in the turtledove color.
> View attachment 5305602
> View attachment 5305603
> View attachment 5305605


Your black victorine is very pretty


----------



## cXm

Just picked up the first item from men's SS22, the mini soft trunk:
Looks amazing in person, very 3d like. 



Have few other pieces ordering, hope to get them. 

Also for wife, she got the sequin Pettite Malle


----------



## MeepMeep67

23adeline said:


> @Bumbles  Here you go !
> They are exactly the same size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305702
> View attachment 5305700
> View attachment 5305701
> 
> Bonus : pic of the whole family except Micro Papillon who is still in London
> View attachment 5305730


I love the micro family!!


----------



## MeepMeep67

My scarf, bandeau, & first stole arrived to bring me a little sunshine. Terrible week; surrounded with illness & Uncle gravely ill with leukemia , this week is going to be hard. But it's real life.


----------



## EveyB

MeepMeep67 said:


> My scarf, bandeau, & first stole arrived to bring me a little sunshine. Terrible week; surrounded with illness & Uncle gravely ill with leukemia , this week is going to be hard. But it's real life.
> 
> View attachment 5306132
> View attachment 5306133
> View attachment 5306134
> View attachment 5306135
> View attachment 5306136


Very sorry to hear that.
But good that these beautiful pieces can bring you a little joy in such difficult times!


----------



## MeepMeep67

EveyB said:


> Very sorry to hear that.
> But good that these beautiful pieces can bring you a little joy in such difficult times!


Yes. Thank you my dear friend


----------



## brnicutie

MeepMeep67 said:


> My scarf, bandeau, & first stole arrived to bring me a little sunshine. Terrible week; surrounded with illness & Uncle gravely ill with leukemia , this week is going to be hard. But it's real life.
> 
> View attachment 5306132
> View attachment 5306133
> View attachment 5306134
> View attachment 5306135
> View attachment 5306136


Hi MeepMeep! Your items are beautiful. Sorry to hear about your circumstances. Hope everything gets better for you.


----------



## Islandbreeze

MeepMeep67 said:


> My scarf, bandeau, & first stole arrived to bring me a little sunshine. Terrible week; surrounded with illness & Uncle gravely ill with leukemia , this week is going to be hard. But it's real life.
> 
> View attachment 5306132
> View attachment 5306133
> View attachment 5306134
> View attachment 5306135
> View attachment 5306136


I’m so sorry to hear that. I hope these lovely items bring you some joy in difficult times. Hugs.


----------



## MeepMeep67

brnicutie said:


> Hi MeepMeep! Your items are beautiful. Sorry to hear about your circumstances. Hope everything gets better for you.


Thank you my dear friend  


Islandbreeze said:


> I’m so sorry to hear that. I hope these lovely items bring you some joy in difficult times. Hugs.


Thank you my dear friend


----------



## despair

23adeline said:


> @Bumbles  Here you go !
> They are exactly the same size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305702
> View attachment 5305700
> View attachment 5305701
> 
> Bonus : pic of the whole family except Micro Papillon who is still in London
> View attachment 5305730


So interesting that the zip is in the other direction this time!


----------



## Bumbles

cXm said:


> Just picked up the first item from men's SS22, the mini soft trunk:
> Looks amazing in person, very 3d like.
> 
> View attachment 5306067
> 
> Have few other pieces ordering, hope to get them.
> 
> Also for wife, she got the sequin Pettite Malle
> 
> View attachment 5306073


That soft trunk in the pink looks amazing!!!!!      It’s stunning!!! Congrats!


----------



## Bumbles

MeepMeep67 said:


> My scarf, bandeau, & first stole arrived to bring me a little sunshine. Terrible week; surrounded with illness & Uncle gravely ill with leukemia , this week is going to be hard. But it's real life.
> 
> View attachment 5306132
> View attachment 5306133
> View attachment 5306134
> View attachment 5306135
> View attachment 5306136


Sorry to hear that MM! Your pieces are so pretty, and hopefully they can brighten up your day and bring a smile to your face as you navigate thru these times!


----------



## LVorDie

Mini Capucines! I don’t even know the color, but I know I’m in love!


----------



## Loriad

MeepMeep67 said:


> My scarf, bandeau, & first stole arrived to bring me a little sunshine. Terrible week; surrounded with illness & Uncle gravely ill with leukemia , this week is going to be hard. But it's real life.
> 
> View attachment 5306132
> View attachment 5306133
> View attachment 5306134
> View attachment 5306135
> View attachment 5306136


I'm so sorry and hope things start looking up soon. Beautiful pieces.


----------



## Sunshine mama

cXm said:


> Just picked up the first item from men's SS22, the mini soft trunk:
> Looks amazing in person, very 3d like.
> 
> View attachment 5306067
> 
> Have few other pieces ordering, hope to get them.
> 
> Also for wife, she got the sequin Pettite Malle
> 
> View attachment 5306073


WOW! 
Congrats.  Both are gorgeous!


----------



## Sunshine mama

LVorDie said:


> Mini Capucines! I don’t even know the color, but I know I’m in love!
> View attachment 5306368
> View attachment 5306369
> View attachment 5306370
> View attachment 5306371


Beautuful!!!


----------



## balen.girl

MeepMeep67 said:


> My scarf, bandeau, & first stole arrived to bring me a little sunshine. Terrible week; surrounded with illness & Uncle gravely ill with leukemia , this week is going to be hard. But it's real life.
> 
> View attachment 5306132
> View attachment 5306133
> View attachment 5306134
> View attachment 5306135
> View attachment 5306136


Sorry to hear about your situation my dear friend. Yes, life is beautiful but can be hard too. Hang in there and stay healthy. Enjoy your lovely goodies, I hope they bring smile and joy to you.


----------



## Bumbles

LVorDie said:


> Mini Capucines! I don’t even know the color, but I know I’m in love!
> View attachment 5306368
> View attachment 5306369
> View attachment 5306370
> View attachment 5306371


It’s is stunning!


----------



## MCBadian07

23adeline said:


> @Bumbles  Here you go !
> They are exactly the same size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305702
> View attachment 5305700
> View attachment 5305701
> 
> Bonus : pic of the whole family except Micro Papillon who is still in London
> View attachment 5305730


All so cute!! What do you put in them?


----------



## MCBadian07

Kylie M said:


> I adore your bag charm. Looks so cute and now I want one. (I was born in the year of the tiger).


Thank you dear !! Same with me ! I didn't want to miss out. I'm hoping some stuff (bandeaus, shawls etc) will restock


----------



## MeepMeep67

Bumbles said:


> Sorry to hear that MM! Your pieces are so pretty, and hopefully they can brighten up your day and bring a smile to your face as you navigate thru these times!


Thank you my dear friend  


Loriad said:


> I'm so sorry and hope things start looking up soon. Beautiful pieces.


Thank you my dear friendOur wonderful CA was able to get me these limited pieces


balen.girl said:


> Sorry to hear about your situation my dear friend. Yes, life is beautiful but can be hard too. Hang in there and stay healthy. Enjoy your lovely goodies, I hope they bring smile and joy to you.


Thank you my dear friend


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

LVorDie said:


> Mini Capucines! I don’t even know the color, but I know I’m in love!
> View attachment 5306368
> View attachment 5306369
> View attachment 5306370
> View attachment 5306371


Dragonfruit but I can’t remember the yellow color. Congrats on your new bag


----------



## 23adeline

MeepMeep67 said:


> I love the micro family!!


Thanks dear   


despair said:


> So interesting that the zip is in the other direction this time!


I noticed that too, maybe they don’t like the idea that some people attached chain at the zipper pull to wear it as crossbody 


MCBadian07 said:


> All so cute!! What do you put in them?


Very good question 
I mainly use them as bag charm except the gold micro speedy case which I don’t know why I bought it 
Keepall keyring fits cards, I can use it alone if I just need to bring ID, car key .
Micro Speedy Charm and Palm  Spring bracelet , I sometimes put hand sanitizer inside .
Vanity charm , only for airpods or to keep small jewellery while at the salon


----------



## despair

23adeline said:


> I noticed that too, maybe they don’t like the idea that some people attached chain at the zipper pull to wear it as crossbody


Oh yes now that makes sense!! Never thought about that haha!


----------



## Iamminda

MeepMeep67 said:


> My scarf, bandeau, & first stole arrived to bring me a little sunshine. Terrible week; surrounded with illness & Uncle gravely ill with leukemia , this week is going to be hard. But it's real life.
> 
> View attachment 5306132
> View attachment 5306133
> View attachment 5306134
> View attachment 5306135
> View attachment 5306136



MM — your new items are just beautiful (my V sq bandeau has been pending for over 10 days).  I hope your new LVoelies can lift your spirit a bit during this difficult time.  Hang in there and take care my friend .


----------



## bbcerisette66

MeepMeep67 said:


> My scarf, bandeau, & first stole arrived to bring me a little sunshine. Terrible week; surrounded with illness & Uncle gravely ill with leukemia , this week is going to be hard. But it's real life.
> 
> View attachment 5306132
> View attachment 5306133
> View attachment 5306134
> View attachment 5306135
> View attachment 5306136


Sorry to hear your bad news. And I hope you succeed to enjoy a little your new goodies.


----------



## LVovely

MeepMeep67 said:


> My scarf, bandeau, & first stole arrived to bring me a little sunshine. Terrible week; surrounded with illness & Uncle gravely ill with leukemia , this week is going to be hard. But it's real life.
> 
> View attachment 5306132
> View attachment 5306133
> View attachment 5306134
> View attachment 5306135
> View attachment 5306136


Lovely purchases, I really love the bag/scarf combo ! Hope the lighten up your day!


----------



## LVovely

This arrived today, I was quite sceptical about it at first but really love it in real life  it sparkles and shines and once the sun is out it will be an awesome companion for travelling!


----------



## Loriad

lovelyrita said:


> This arrived today, I was quite sceptical about it at first but really love it in real life  it sparkles and shines and once the sun is out it will be an awesome companion for travelling!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5306599
> View attachment 5306600


This is so pretty! Can you tell me what the texture is like, smooth or bumpy? Does the glitter come off?


----------



## Loriad

MeepMeep67 said:


> Thank you my dear friend
> Thank you my dear friendOur wonderful CA was able to get me these limited pieces
> Thank you my dear friend


I'm so happy! She is the best!


----------



## LVovely

Loriad said:


> This is so pretty! Can you tell me what the texture is like, smooth or bumpy? Does the glitter come off?


The glitter doesen‘t come off at all and I don‘t think it will, there are no big glitter particles that could come off, texture is exactly like fine sandpaper


----------



## Loriad

lovelyrita said:


> The glitter doesen‘t come off at all and I don‘t think it will, there are no big glitter particles that could come off, texture is exactly like fine sandpaper


Sounds wonderful! Congratulations! She's a beauty!!!


----------



## Jolie34

My brand new neo noe in the Arizona color. It’s just perfect! Super happy with my purchase


----------



## LVovely

Jolie34 said:


> My brand new neo noe in the Arizona color. It’s just perfect! Super happy with my purchase


Oohh, it‘s so beautiful ! I think you‘re the first one here to post it…it looks so much nicer on your pic than on the website…tempting enjoy!!


----------



## Jolie34

lovelyrita said:


> Oohh, it‘s so beautiful ! I think you‘re the first one here to post it…it looks so much nicer on your pic than on the website…tempting enjoy!!



Thank you so much It looks great in person. It’s such a beautiful neutral color.


----------



## iuvcoach

My January purchases


----------



## Bumbles

iuvcoach said:


> My January purchases


I absolutely love that speedy and the black strap! Congrats on your great score. And that key pouch is stunning too!


----------



## iuvcoach

Bumbles said:


> I absolutely love that speedy and the black strap! Congrats on your great score. And that key pouch is stunning too!


Thank you!!


----------



## MCBadian07

Hello tpf friends ! This little package brought joy to my otherwise *snowy* day in the Great White North. I know some have said they were underwhelmed by it, but I'm the total opposite! Absolutely loved it when I first unboxed it and it had a little bit of neon going on in certain lighting.
Definitely suits my personality as you will find me with bright orange/green/pink nails throughout spring/summer  I did not preorder this - I just happened to check stock availability at a store and reached out to a CA. Was surprised no one had preordered it at that store  thanks for letting me share!


----------



## travelbliss

lovelyrita said:


> This arrived today, I was quite sceptical about it at first but really love it in real life  it sparkles and shines and once the sun is out it will be an awesome companion for travelling!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5306599
> View attachment 5306600



Wow !!  Congrats on this very limited Keepall !!  I hope you post a photo of what this looks like when in the sunlight !!!


----------



## maxynot

My mini soft trunk arrived today! My delayed Christmas gift from my boyfriend.

And I was able to pick up the pocket organizers on Friday after they shockingly arrived to the store and my CA was able to save them for me. My boyfriend loved the pink and I jumped at the chance to gift him his first lv item!!

Feeling so grateful and happy this January


----------



## MCBadian07

maxynot said:


> My mini soft trunk arrived today! My delayed Christmas gift from my boyfriend.
> 
> And I was able to pick up the pocket organizers on Friday after they shockingly arrived to the store and my CA was able to save them for me. My boyfriend loved the pink and I jumped at the chance to gift him his first lv item!!
> 
> Feeling so grateful and happy this January


Beautiful pieces!! Curious, does the green PO have a neon tinge to it under certain lighting?


----------



## maxynot

MCBadian07 said:


> Beautiful pieces!! Curious, does the green PO have a neon tinge to it under certain lighting?


I dont know if it’s just me but it does seem to glow and change in different lighting. It also changes from green to blue depending on which way you view it from


----------



## MCBadian07

maxynot said:


> I dont know if it’s just me but it does seem to glow and change in different lighting. It also changes from green to blue depending on which way you view it from


I want to put it under black light


----------



## MoyJoy

I saw this Petit Sac Plat when I went to get my sister a gift card for Christmas and just couldn’t get it out of my mind. Perfect for running quick errands with my phone, lipgloss, ID and credit cards, an extra mask and some sanitizer wipes.


----------



## LVovely

travelbliss said:


> Wow !!  Congrats on this very limited Keepall !!  I hope you post a photo of what this looks like when in the sunlight !!!


I will ! I don’t think it’s limited (at least here in Europe) as I see it available a lot online! But I don’t really mind, as I only buy things that I like whether they are limited or not


----------



## BleuSaphir

MoyJoy said:


> View attachment 5307332
> 
> I saw this Petit Sac Plat when I went to get my sister a gift card for Christmas and just couldn’t get it out of my mind. Perfect for running quick errands with my phone, lipgloss, ID and credit cards, an extra mask and some sanitizer wipes.


The Petite is so cute! I tried on the BB and the PM…I’m on the fence on the Sac Plat. Perhaps I would try to buy the PM someday next year.


----------



## LVovely

maxynot said:


> My mini soft trunk arrived today! My delayed Christmas gift from my boyfriend.
> 
> And I was able to pick up the pocket organizers on Friday after they shockingly arrived to the store and my CA was able to save them for me. My boyfriend loved the pink and I jumped at the chance to gift him his first lv item!!
> 
> Feeling so grateful and happy this January


The trunk is really beautiful!


----------



## LVovely

My long searched for Nice Nano arrived today with some perfume samples from my lovely SA! I think this item was the hardest to find in a long time…I don‘t know why! Now my Nice family is united, ready to travel and conquer the world with me! I know there‘s a much bigger Nice „aunt“ and a baby Nice bag charm as well, but for now I think this family is complete


----------



## joylisajo

cXm said:


> Just picked up the first item from men's SS22, the mini soft trunk:
> Looks amazing in person, very 3d like.
> 
> View attachment 5306067
> 
> Have few other pieces ordering, hope to get them.
> 
> Also for wife, she got the sequin Pettite Malle
> 
> View attachment 5306073


 @cXm , If I catch you two walking down the street with these beauties, please don't mind me gawking  What a stylish power couple! Congrats!


----------



## _jlv

iuvcoach said:


> My January purchases


gorgeous gorgeous pieces! love that speedy b, defintely at the top of my wishlist right now  enjoy your purchases


----------



## Bumbles

lovelyrita said:


> My long searched for Nice Nano arrived today with some perfume samples from my lovely SA! I think this item was the hardest to find in a long time…I don‘t know why! Now my Nice family is united, ready to travel and conquer the world with me! I know there‘s a much bigger Nice „aunt“ and a baby Nice bag charm as well, but for now I think this family is complete
> View attachment 5307520
> View attachment 5307521


Congrats on your nano nice! It’s so cute and perfect in the family!   And congrats on your glitter silver keepall too! You’re definitely on a roll! Enjoy


----------



## Bumbles

maxynot said:


> My mini soft trunk arrived today! My delayed Christmas gift from my boyfriend.
> 
> And I was able to pick up the pocket organizers on Friday after they shockingly arrived to the store and my CA was able to save them for me. My boyfriend loved the pink and I jumped at the chance to gift him his first lv item!!
> 
> Feeling so grateful and happy this January


Your boyfriend is so sweet getting your the soft trunk. It’s such a stunning Piece! I love the pink!  And the pos are a bonus too! Is the green po for you then?


----------



## orbitz01

I was so happy when I saw these pop up online! I know they aren’t for everyone but I love them! The colors are gorgeous!


----------



## maxynot

Bumbles said:


> Your boyfriend is so sweet getting your the soft trunk. It’s such a stunning Piece! I love the pink!  And the pos are a bonus too! Is the green po for you then?


I know ah I’m so happy he doesn’t mind adding to my addiction! He was originally going to try to get me the sac coeur as an early Christmas gift. But the order couldn’t be fulfilled. So happy I waited though because the mini soft trunk might be my favorite bag ever   

And yes I’m keeping the green. We might get hot stamps in reverse color (I get pink on green PO and he gets green on his pink PO) but he’s not sure if he wants it hot stamped


----------



## maxynot

orbitz01 said:


> I was so happy when I saw these pop up online! I know they aren’t for everyone but I love them! The colors are gorgeous!


Aren’t the colors even better in person!? I love love the collection


----------



## Bumbles

orbitz01 said:


> I was so happy when I saw these pop up online! I know they aren’t for everyone but I love them! The colors are gorgeous!


What a stunning pair! You’re very lucky to snag these two beauties. Twinning with you on the pink!


----------



## kcd1695

Did I need a passport holder? No! But was I really drawn to this print? YES! I’m not planning international travel any time soon so for now I’m using it as a notebook holder.


----------



## gagabag

These finally arrived. I was taken aback as to how wide they are . Very comfy though and light as! These are perfect for the pool and beach. It’s AU day today so will test it out later.


----------



## Eliedol

My first purchase of the year!  I just walked into the boutique and they had one in stock. MIF and excellent alignment AND the zipper like butter!


----------



## Bumbles

gagabag said:


> These finally arrived. I was taken aback as to how wide they are . Very comfy though and light as! These are perfect for the pool and beach. It’s AU day today so will test it out later.
> View attachment 5308231
> View attachment 5308232
> View attachment 5308233


They’re so pretty gagabag! Happy Aussie day to you.  I’m sure they will be awesome and what a perfect piece to celebrate the day. It arrived just in time. Have a great day!


----------



## Bumbles

MoyJoy said:


> View attachment 5307332
> 
> I saw this Petit Sac Plat when I went to get my sister a gift card for Christmas and just couldn’t get it out of my mind. Perfect for running quick errands with my phone, lipgloss, ID and credit cards, an extra mask and some sanitizer wipes.


What a cute adorable bag! Enjoy


----------



## gagabag

Bumbles said:


> They’re so pretty gagabag! Happy Aussie day to you.  I’m sure they will be awesome and what a perfect piece to celebrate the day. It arrived just in time. Have a great day!


Yes, I’m surprised DHL delivered today! Happy Aussie Day, my dear! x


----------



## Alexis168

Picked these up yesterday. Still waiting on the Blue/Pink PO.


----------



## LVovely

Alexis168 said:


> Picked these up yesterday. Still waiting on the Blue/Pink PO.
> 
> View attachment 5308399


Congrats! What‘s in the red box ?


----------



## ddee65

I finally have a Nano!!! Woohoo! Loving the detachable strap - gonna mix & match with my existing canvas straps...


----------



## LouisV76

way overpriced but I‘ll keep it


----------



## boyoverboard

kcd1695 said:


> Did I need a passport holder? No! But was I really drawn to this print? YES! I’m not planning international travel any time soon so for now I’m using it as a notebook holder.


That's a great idea! I got rid of an LE passport holder years ago which I'd never even used. If I'd had this idea I might have kept it! I use a zippy organiser when I travel so I really have no need for a passport holder, but some of the limited ones have been really nice.


----------



## 23adeline

Received my 4th Men’s SS22 item today , Trio Pouch 
	

		
			
		

		
	







And they also sent me CNY box
	

		
			
		

		
	



The red and gold envelopes (ang pow) are quite nice this year 
	

		
			
		

		
	




There is a leather tiger charm too
	

		
			
		

		
	






Together with my Vertical Box


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> Received my 4th Men’s SS22 item today , Trio Pouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5308505
> View attachment 5308502
> View attachment 5308506
> View attachment 5308503
> View attachment 5308504
> 
> And they also sent me CNY box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5308507
> 
> The red and gold envelopes (ang pow) are quite nice this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5308508
> View attachment 5308509
> 
> There is a leather tiger charm too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5308510
> 
> 
> View attachment 5308517
> 
> Together with my Vertical Box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5308519


Love your trio pouch! Great choice. The red tiger leather charm is so pretty!


----------



## Bumbles

MCBadian07 said:


> Hello tpf friends ! This little package brought joy to my otherwise *snowy* day in the Great White North. I know some have said they were underwhelmed by it, but I'm the total opposite! Absolutely loved it when I first unboxed it and it had a little bit of neon going on in certain lighting.
> Definitely suits my personality as you will find me with bright orange/green/pink nails throughout spring/summer  I did not preorder this - I just happened to check stock availability at a store and reached out to a CA. Was surprised no one had preordered it at that store  thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 5307234
> View attachment 5307235
> View attachment 5307236
> View attachment 5307237


Congrats on your great score! You’re very lucky to get it. This pink chair has become your unboxing chair! when I see it, I know there is going to be some great eye candy. Thanks for sharing. We’re definitely twinning on this one. By the way how is your embossing?


----------



## DME

Jolie34 said:


> My brand new neo noe in the Arizona color. It’s just perfect! Super happy with my purchase



Gorgeous! May I ask about the small pouch in the photo? Does that come with this bag? I know the NF comes with a pouch, but that’s the only bag I’m aware of that comes with this “extra” these days. I miss the old days when the bucket and papillon came with pouches/small versions of the bag inside.


----------



## Jolie34

DME said:


> Gorgeous! May I ask about the small pouch in the photo? Does that come with this bag? I know the NF comes with a pouch, but that’s the only bag I’m aware of that comes with this “extra” these days. I miss the old days when the bucket and papillon came with pouches/small versions of the bag inside.



Yes, the small pouch comes with the bag


----------



## DME

Jolie34 said:


> Yes, the small pouch comes with the bag



Thank you! And that’s great!


----------



## Jolie34

DME said:


> Thank you! And that’s great!



You’re welcome


----------



## MCBadian07

Bumbles said:


> Congrats on your great score! You’re very lucky to get it. This pink chair has become your unboxing chair! when I see it, I know there is going to be some great eye candy. Thanks for sharing. We’re definitely twinning on this one. By the way how is your embossing?


Thanks so much Bumbles!! Hahha I love this chair though. 
The embossing isn't too bad. When I filled out all the pockets though, the embossing on the back was getting flattened. So I suggest not to overstuff it! Enjoy yours!


----------



## MCBadian07

23adeline said:


> Received my 4th Men’s SS22 item today , Trio Pouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5308505
> View attachment 5308502
> View attachment 5308506
> View attachment 5308503
> View attachment 5308504
> 
> And they also sent me CNY box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5308507
> 
> The red and gold envelopes (ang pow) are quite nice this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5308508
> View attachment 5308509
> 
> There is a leather tiger charm too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5308510
> 
> 
> View attachment 5308517
> 
> Together with my Vertical Box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5308519


So pretty!! Love the CNY box! Wish they had some of that packaging in North America 
I love that the Trio Pouch you get both colors but it looks very thin - like can't really put a lot of stuff in it.


----------



## clover4lv16

Has anyone preordered the new nano speedy?  I’ve called LV for weeks now and they tell me no?  Should I try again?


----------



## BettyLouboo

Mandamanda said:


> View attachment 5305162
> 
> I can’t remember if I ever posted this but I also picked this up back in December.



Love the shawl.   Is it the monogram shine shawl in white? There are so many shawls, I'm on the website trying to figure out which one this is


----------



## Iamminda

This trio pouch looks even more beautiful here on you than it did in the early pictures.  I love that it has both pink and green and the strap matches both colors so well.  This is a really really pretty bag — enjoy Adeline 




23adeline said:


> Received my 4th Men’s SS22 item today , Trio Pouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5308505
> View attachment 5308502
> View attachment 5308506
> View attachment 5308503
> View attachment 5308504
> 
> And they also sent me CNY box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5308507
> 
> The red and gold envelopes (ang pow) are quite nice this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5308508
> View attachment 5308509
> 
> There is a leather tiger charm too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5308510
> 
> 
> View attachment 5308517
> 
> Together with my Vertical Box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5308519


----------



## Alexis168

lovelyrita said:


> Congrats! What‘s in the red box ?



Red Envelopes for Chinese New Year.


----------



## Bentley143

The cutest bag ever!!!!


----------



## MCBadian07

MCBadian07 said:


> I want to put it under black light


Update. I did.


----------



## MahoganyQT

I finally decided to purchase a vintage mini speedy since the price seems to be decreasing. I love it and am amazed that my phone can fit inside! It’s so cute!


----------



## bagsamplified

boyoverboard said:


> That's a great idea! I got rid of an LE passport holder years ago which I'd never even used. If I'd had this idea I might have kept it! I use a zippy organiser when I travel so I really have no need for a passport holder, but some of the limited ones have been really nice.


I love this idea too! Hmm wondering if any notebooks would fit into my new PO    also a January purchase! My first ever PO!!

Pictured with my December purchase, the yellow Keepall XS


----------



## bagsamplified

MCBadian07 said:


> Update. I did.
> 
> View attachment 5309043


Oh LOVE!!!!!


----------



## bagsamplified

23adeline said:


> Received my 4th Men’s SS22 item today , Trio Pouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5308505
> View attachment 5308502
> View attachment 5308506
> View attachment 5308503
> View attachment 5308504
> 
> And they also sent me CNY box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5308507
> 
> The red and gold envelopes (ang pow) are quite nice this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5308508
> View attachment 5308509
> 
> There is a leather tiger charm too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5308510
> 
> 
> View attachment 5308517
> 
> Together with my Vertical Box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5308519


You look amazing with the Trio pouch!! Enjoy in good health and happiness


----------



## kcd1695

bagsamplified said:


> I love this idea too! Hmm wondering if any notebooks would fit into my new PO    also a January purchase! My first ever PO!!
> 
> Pictured with my December purchase, the yellow Keepall XS



You know... i'd been looking at the pocket organizer but went with the passport holder because it looked like just the right size to fit my note book! But yours is so pretty!!!!


----------



## bagsamplified

kcd1695 said:


> You know... i'd been looking at the pocket organizer but went with the passport holder because it looked like just the right size to fit my note book! But yours is so pretty!!!!


Mine may be pretty but it is small, I think your passport holder is gorgeous and classic, and will fit more notebooks! I really love that new Damier range with the animals, your post is making me consider the range!

This is a pic with my Moleskine diary. It won't fit. I can imagine my PO would be very bloated with a full notebook too, so maybe I'd improvise with some paper.. haha


----------



## 23adeline

Bumbles said:


> Love your trio pouch! Great choice. The red tiger leather charm is so pretty!


Thanks @Bumbles 
But I won’t use that tiger charm as tiger is ‘clashing ‘ with me 



MCBadian07 said:


> So pretty!! Love the CNY box! Wish they had some of that packaging in North America
> I love that the Trio Pouch you get both colors but it looks very thin - like can't really put a lot of stuff in it.


There is a fold at the bottom . 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
One pouch is enough to fit my things not including my phone , so I could put my phone in another pouch







Iamminda said:


> This trio pouch looks even more beautiful here on you than it did in the early pictures.  I love that it has both pink and green and the strap matches both colors so well.  This is a really really pretty bag — enjoy Adeline


Thanks @Iamminda 


bagsamplified said:


> You look amazing with the Trio pouch!! Enjoy in good health and happiness


Thanks


----------



## fyn72

I purchased the key pouch first, now the mini p.. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Just love this pink so much!


----------



## EveyB

fyn72 said:


> I purchased the key pouch first, now the mini p..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5309426
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just love this pink so much!


These are absolutely beautiful Congrats on getting both!


----------



## LVovely

fyn72 said:


> I purchased the key pouch first, now the mini p..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5309426
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just love this pink so much!


It‘s such a beautiful pink !! Congrats! Where are you located if I may ask? The key pouch is not available where I live


----------



## nannch

My little January purchase. I promised myself only one bag this year but not only one SLG  My first Mini Pochette!

Someone suggested me the Mexico website trick, that’s how I scored this piece.


----------



## LVovely

Alexis168 said:


> Red Envelopes for Chinese New Year.


I have to read up on this tradition with the envelopes, I only know that red is a lucky colour in Asian culture (I think)? It‘s nice that LV is so acommodating to local customs, I got a winter-themed chocolate today matching the current weather


----------



## hela

Just picked up my speedy nano SS22 collection today before the official launch date. I was surprised how small it is. Super cute though!! I prefer the symmetry of the original speedy nano, but this one has detachable strap, and treated vachetta. Maybe I need to have both


----------



## balen.girl

fyn72 said:


> I purchased the key pouch first, now the mini p..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5309426
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just love this pink so much!


Yeay.. Congratulations Fyn. So pretty. i know it’s your color.


----------



## kcd1695

This bag caught my eye when I came to pick up my passport holder last week so I came back today. I tried a few small crossbody bags but the Dragon Fruit Alma bb was just real love! The color is so vibrant and I liked the crossbody strap a lot more than I thought I would. It’s very comfortable!


----------



## Cathindy

I’m late to the party! Bought 4 items this month but can only show 3 of them. The last one, a bag,  will be delivered in a few weeks 

So here are my three small items from this month! I didn’t plan to buy either of them, it’s a mix of PI panic buying and FOMO but either way I’m happy they are in my collection.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Cathindy said:


> I’m late to the party! Bought 4 items this month but can only show 3 of them. The last one, a bag,  will be delivered in a few weeks
> 
> So here are my three small items from this month! I didn’t plan to buy either of them, it’s a mix of PI panic buying and FOMO but either way I’m happy they are in my collection.
> View attachment 5309836
> 
> View attachment 5309835
> 
> View attachment 5309834


I love this bandeau!


----------



## Bryant

I was able to get the Glitter Keepall 50B, Illusion Pocket Organizer, and Illusion PF Slender Wallet from the Mens SS22 collection!


----------



## Bumbles

fyn72 said:


> I purchased the key pouch first, now the mini p..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5309426
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just love this pink so much!


Thanks so you fyn! Congrats on another pink beauty!


----------



## Bumbles

Bryant said:


> I was able to get the Glitter Keepall 50B, Illusion Pocket Organizer, and Illusion PF Slender Wallet from the Mens SS22 collection!
> 
> View attachment 5309863
> View attachment 5309864
> View attachment 5309865
> View attachment 5309866
> View attachment 5309867
> View attachment 5309868


Congrats on your stunning pieces! Esp the pink po, that’s super hard to get. Enjoy


----------



## BettyLouboo

Bryant said:


> I was able to get the Glitter Keepall 50B, Illusion Pocket Organizer, and Illusion PF Slender Wallet from the Mens SS22 collection!


Wowsers! Love all of them! congrats!!


----------



## Louisgyal37

Montaigne mm- new to me in as excellent shape as can be


----------



## THE_Lena

clover4lv16 said:


> Has anyone preordered the new nano speedy?  I’ve called LV for weeks now and they tell me no?  Should I try again?


My CA texted me today and said it was able to be ordered now. I’d try calling again.


----------



## THE_Lena

hela said:


> Just picked up my speedy nano SS22 collection today before the official launch date. I was surprised how small it is. Super cute though!! I prefer the symmetry of the original speedy nano, but this one has detachable strap, and treated vachetta. Maybe I need to have both
> View attachment 5309495


Yes! I love when “both” is an option.


----------



## THE_Lena

I wasn’t ready to buy another bag, but the Pochette Métis in mono randomly became available online. So out of FOMO, I bought it. And it’s supposed to arrive tomorrow!


----------



## Louisgyal37

THE_Lena said:


> I wasn’t ready to buy another bag, but the Pochette Métis in mono randomly became available online. So out of FOMO, I bought it. And it’s supposed to arrive tomorrow!


The most unexpected purchases can be some of the best. Congrats..


----------



## bluebird03

clover4lv16 said:


> Has anyone preordered the new nano speedy?  I’ve called LV for weeks now and they tell me no?  Should I try again?


MY SA texted me and asked if i wanted to order it, dm me if you need an SA


----------



## PurpleLilac

nannch said:


> My little January purchase. I promised myself only one bag this year but not only one SLG  My first Mini Pochette!
> 
> Someone suggested me the Mexico website trick, that’s how I scored this piece.
> 
> View attachment 5309439
> 
> 
> View attachment 5309440


What's the Mexico website trick?  You'll love the mini pochette! It was my first brand new LV purchase and I use it almost every day!


----------



## WenD08

I was able to order my new cosmetic pouch (and not stay up all night to do so) from LouisVuitton.com.


----------



## fyn72

lovelyrita said:


> It‘s such a beautiful pink !! Congrats! Where are you located if I may ask? The key pouch is not available where I live


I'm in Australia


----------



## nannch

PurpleLilac said:


> What's the Mexico website trick?  You'll love the mini pochette! It was my first brand new LV purchase and I use it almost every day!


In the Mexico website, you can put on search for availability in store. I opened the website and search for the city I live, and it showed which store have it!

I went there just 20 minutes after the store opened and snatched it hehe.


----------



## slmi2014

nannch said:


> In the Mexico website, you can put on search for availability in store. I opened the website and search for the city I live, and it showed which store have it!
> 
> I went there just 20 minutes after the store opened and snatched it hehe.



I just learned this trick! It's so nice.

For others, it may be helpful to choose a country that has (English) next to it, in case you don't know Spanish or don't want to deal with a foreign language. I use Finland (English) but can be any of the others. Easiest way to find stock at any store is to type "USA" in the search box. You can then check "Only include stores with availability." That way you don't have to search more than once if you want to check surrounding cities.


----------



## Penelopepursula

fyn72 said:


> I purchased the key pouch first, now the mini p..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5309426
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just love this pink so much!


The pink is adorable!


----------



## Miss Liz

Birthday weekend.  For some reason I keep getting older.  Oh well - much better than the alternative!


----------



## MCBadian07

Miss Liz said:


> Birthday weekend.  For some reason I keep getting older.  Oh well - much better than the alternative!
> 
> View attachment 5311209


Happy birthday!!  enjoy your goodies !


----------



## brnicutie

One new nano speedy came into the store today and my CA grabbed it for me.  Today they set up the Chinese New Year display.


----------



## EveyB

Miss Liz said:


> Birthday weekend.  For some reason I keep getting older.  Oh well - much better than the alternative!
> 
> View attachment 5311209


Happy Birthday! Enjoy your new beauties!


----------



## Bumbles

brnicutie said:


> One new nano speedy came into the store today and my CA grabbed it for me.  Today they set up the Chinese New Year display.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5311235
> View attachment 5311236


Your speedy collection is growing and it’s adorable.


----------



## worty

Whew what a month! Was not expecting to get all three of these but here we are. 2 PSM and 2 Bumbags later, I am done (I think)


----------



## bbcerisette66

Miss Liz said:


> Birthday weekend.  For some reason I keep getting older.  Oh well - much better than the alternative!
> 
> View attachment 5311209


Happy birthday !!!


----------



## vastare

My brand new PM monogram (I already havre in empriente) after hunting it down for years. I literally stalked in daily in every LV stores in Paris and Bordeaux. I almost took a train to Toulouse because there was one available there but last minute was informed it was a computer error and none available in entire France. Couple of weeks ago I was in SE Asia and just popped into LV store and just casually asked if they had a PM, they said they just got 3 that morning after many months. I had my calling. I bought it , she is perfect and Made in Italy. Although its not EU price of 1750, its still less than US price. True story of my PM in monogram......


----------



## bbcerisette66

vastare said:


> My brand new PM monogram (I already havre in empriente) after hunting it down for years. I literally stalked in daily in every LV stores in Paris and Bordeaux. I almost took a train to Toulouse because there was one available there but last minute was informed it was a computer error and none available in entire France. Couple of weeks ago I was in SE Asia and just popped into LV store and just casually asked if they had a PM, they said they just got 3 that morning after many months. I had my calling. I bought it , she is perfect and Made in Italy. Although its not EU price of 1750, its still less than US price. True story of my PM in monogram......


Such a funny story. I’m happy you visited my country so much !!!  Enjoy your beautiful PM.


----------



## vastare

bbcerisette66 said:


> Such a funny story. I’m happy you visited my country so much !!!  Enjoy your beautiful PM.


I love France! Been to every single part a few times and over...


----------



## bbcerisette66

vastare said:


> I love France! Been to every single part a few times and over...


Thank you. It is a pleasure to welcome people from other countries


----------



## Iamminda

I love purple and I love Vivienne so this one is a must have for me


----------



## pinklambies

My precious tiger! She is the cutest! But I don’t know how I will put her to use yet  I don’t really use bag charms often. And using this as an actual keychain seems like it’s going to cause a lot of rubbing/scratching against the tiger… if anyone has any good ideas of what to use it for, let me know!


----------



## MCBadian07

pinklambies said:


> My precious tiger! She is the cutest! But I don’t know how I will put her to use yet  I don’t really use bag charms often. And using this as an actual keychain seems like it’s going to cause a lot of rubbing/scratching against the tiger… if anyone has any good ideas of what to use it for, let me know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5312019


Super cuteeee!! I just use it as a bag charm.


----------



## Rockysmom

My new white kicks


----------



## brnicutie

I purchased the new nano speedy from my CA yesterday. He tells me to come back and see him today. I love all the red stuff. Ringing in 2022 with lots of good luck.


----------



## Bumbles

MCBadian07 said:


> Super cuteeee!! I just use it as a bag charm.
> 
> View attachment 5312024


Very cute! I hope this bring you good luck and fortune in the coming year!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Iamminda said:


> MM — your new items are just beautiful (my V sq bandeau has been pending for over 10 days).  I hope your new LVoelies can lift your spirit a bit during this difficult time.  Hang in there and take care my friend .


Thank you my dear friend. Glad you were able to get the Bandeau! mine were slow to ship. The scarf took almost 6 weeks. So I guess I didnt have enough to deal with, hubby came home from the fire house with covid


bbcerisette66 said:


> Sorry to hear your bad news. And I hope you succeed to enjoy a little your new goodies.


Thank you my dear friend!


lovelyrita said:


> Lovely purchases, I really love the bag/scarf combo ! Hope the lighten up your day!


Thank you my dear friend!


----------



## EveyB

Iamminda said:


> I love purple and I love Vivienne so this one is a must have for me
> 
> 
> View attachment 5311879


Very beautiful  Love the colours! It was well worth the wait


----------



## Miss Liz

bbcerisette66 said:


> Happy birthday !!!


Thank you bbcerisette66!


----------



## Miss Liz

EveyB said:


> Happy Birthday! Enjoy your new beauties!


Thank you EveyB!


----------



## Miss Liz

MCBadian07 said:


> Happy birthday!!  enjoy your goodies !


Thank you MCBadian07! I will!


----------



## lemondln

Iamminda said:


> I love purple and I love Vivienne so this one is a must have for me
> 
> 
> View attachment 5311879


Love the sunglasses vivian, so funny


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks kindly ladies .   Lemondin — on the other end of the purple side, Vivienne is on roller skates .



EveyB said:


> Very beautiful  Love the colours! It was well worth the wait






lemondln said:


> Love the sunglasses vivian, so funny


----------



## Iamminda

Yikes, more stuff for you to deal with .  Speedy recovery to your DH.  Please take care 



MeepMeep67 said:


> Thank you my dear friend. Glad you were able to get the Bandeau! mine were slow to ship. The scarf took almost 6 weeks. So I guess I didnt have enough to deal with, hubby came home from the fire house with covid
> Thank you my dear friend!
> 
> Thank you my dear friend!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> I love purple and I love Vivienne so this one is a must have for me
> 
> 
> View attachment 5311879


It’s adorable IM! So happy you found this lilac print ~ it’s perfect for you


----------



## slmi2014

After trying a bunch of samples at home and test sprays in store, I finally decided on a fragrance which I picked up today. I also got it engraved with my initials. My SA suggested that since the lid has gold, to get silver foil and so I did. It looks great! Also looked at a few shoes and I loved the Vivienne Doudou plush.


----------



## MeepMeep67

Iamminda said:


> Yikes, more stuff for you to deal with .  Speedy recovery to your DH.  Please take care


Thank you my dear friend  I love your new bandeau!!!!


----------



## coffeerun

Picked up the DA Pochette while at the Bellagio in Las Vegas last week. MIF like the mono I picked up in December! 

Happy New Year (Din Tai Fung at Aria). 

Will need to admire everyone’s lovely purchases for awhile… Yikes, I need to take a break after buying a few pieces over the last four months!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> It’s adorable IM! So happy you found this lilac print ~ it’s perfect for you



Thanks so much V .  Been missing you around here.


----------



## DrTr

Happy new year and lunar new year all!  I received 2 beauties I was somewhat surprised to fall in love with. Well, the pink MPA was always a yes but once I received it knew the NF needed to come home too! The leather in the broderie collection is wonderful and luxurious and smells divine. The black NF is also stunning. Still hoping for the matching pink key pouch, bummed it didn’t get released in US, but will have the black aerogram cles arriving Wednesday to match jic. I also got out some pink/purple H slg’s that go well. MPA


----------



## EveyB

DrTr said:


> Happy new year and lunar new year all!  I received 2 beauties I was somewhat surprised to fall in love with. Well, the pink MPA was always a yes but once I received it knew the NF needed to come home too! The leather in the broderie collection is wonderful and luxurious and smells divine. The black NF is also stunning. Still hoping for the matching pink key pouch, bummed it didn’t get released in US, but will have the black aerogram cles arriving Wednesday to match jic. I also got out some pink/purple H slg’s that go well. MPA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5313408
> View attachment 5313409
> View attachment 5313410


Both are stunning!   Enjoy your lovely new pieces!


----------



## DrTr

EveyB said:


> Both are stunning!   Enjoy your lovely new pieces!


Thanks EveyB!  The NF surprised me, and I squeaked in for Joyous January


----------



## cXm

Got something different:



also received Lunar New Year gift:




Happy New Year!


----------



## Mandamanda

BettyLouboo said:


> Love the shawl.   Is it the monogram shine shawl in white? There are so many shawls, I'm on the website trying to figure out which one this is


Yes, I believe it is!


----------



## Penelopepursula

New to me monogram Jungle Dots Keepall Bandouliere 50. So happy to have my first Keepall.


----------



## BettyLouboo

cXm said:


> Got something different:
> View attachment 5313145
> 
> 
> also received Lunar New Year gift:
> 
> Happy New Year!



wow! That ain’t just different, it’s omfg awesome!!


----------



## mangohead

cXm said:


> Got something different:
> View attachment 5313145
> 
> 
> also received Lunar New Year gift:
> 
> View attachment 5313146
> 
> 
> Happy New Year!


That looks amazing, are you planning to use it or is it more of a display piece?


----------



## MeepMeep67

cXm said:


> Got something different:
> View attachment 5313145
> 
> 
> also received Lunar New Year gift:
> 
> View attachment 5313146
> 
> 
> Happy New Year!


 WOW
Its fabulous.  Yes please tell us will you use it or display it??


----------



## gagabag

DrTr said:


> Happy new year and lunar new year all!  I received 2 beauties I was somewhat surprised to fall in love with. Well, the pink MPA was always a yes but once I received it knew the NF needed to come home too! The leather in the broderie collection is wonderful and luxurious and smells divine. The black NF is also stunning. Still hoping for the matching pink key pouch, bummed it didn’t get released in US, but will have the black aerogram cles arriving Wednesday to match jic. I also got out some pink/purple H slg’s that go well. MPA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5313408
> View attachment 5313409
> View attachment 5313410


Beautiful! Loving the details!
Are those pink stitching on the black NF?


----------



## cXm

BettyLouboo said:


> wow! That ain’t just different, it’s omfg awesome!!



Thank you, trying to make a collection.



mangohead said:


> That looks amazing, are you planning to use it or is it more of a display piece?





MeepMeep67 said:


> WOW
> Its fabulous.  Yes please tell us will you use it or display it??



This is a for display, maybe will ride very lightly... but it's just too nice to. I have the Miami exclusive one and may get the FW22 one to make a nice wall display.


----------



## Iamminda

DrTr said:


> Happy new year and lunar new year all!  I received 2 beauties I was somewhat surprised to fall in love with. Well, the pink MPA was always a yes but once I received it knew the NF needed to come home too! The leather in the broderie collection is wonderful and luxurious and smells divine. The black NF is also stunning. Still hoping for the matching pink key pouch, bummed it didn’t get released in US, but will have the black aerogram cles arriving Wednesday to match jic. I also got out some pink/purple H slg’s that go well. MPA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5313408
> View attachment 5313409
> View attachment 5313410



Happy New Year T — good to see you .  Love your new broderies pieces — the details are really gorgeous.   And lovely H haul .  Is that another beautiful anemone piece?    Enjoy T


----------



## fibbi

My Odeon tote with fendi wrappy . I know some people may not like mixing brand I thought I don’t like too. But I just caught into this tiger design. So “year of tiger” feel and love that touch of red which is the symbol of lucky colour . I am going to wear this on the lunar new year day !


----------



## DrTr

gagabag said:


> Beautiful! Loving the details!
> Are those pink stitching on the black NF?


Yes gagbag!  Pink stitching that matches the stitching on the pink mp. It’s a lovely shade of pink. Thank you


----------



## DrTr

fibbi said:


> My Odeon tote with fendi wrappy . I know some people may not like mixing brand I thought I don’t like too. But I just caught into this tiger design. So “year of tiger” feel and love that touch of red which is the symbol of lucky colour . I am going to wear this on the lunar new year day !
> 
> View attachment 5314084


Mix away! Your bag looks lovely.


----------



## DrTr

Iamminda said:


> Happy New Year T — good to see you .  Love your new broderies pieces — the details are really gorgeous.   And lovely H haul .  Is that another beautiful anemone piece?    Enjoy T


Thanks so much - I’ve been busier and more silent lately. Yes, my H card holders include anemone, rose poupre and mauve sylvestre. Had them for awhile, but I always have to check with any new pink or purple items Have been loving your new pieces! We share a love of purple.


----------



## DrTr

cXm said:


> Thank you, trying to make a collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a for display, maybe will ride very lightly... but it's just too nice to. I have the Miami exclusive one and may get the FW22 one to make a nice wall display.


What a fabulous wall display it would be!


----------



## M_Butterfly

Penelopepursula said:


> New to me monogram Jungle Dots Keepall Bandouliere 50. So happy to have my first Keepall.
> 
> View attachment 5313785


Congrats. I am after a keepall myself. Debating on the 45 or 50


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

I just unboxed it today. I totally forgot about it It was sitting in my laundry room for almost a year.   LV x NBA notebook !!! I love love it !!


----------



## Bumbles

DrTr said:


> Happy new year and lunar new year all!  I received 2 beauties I was somewhat surprised to fall in love with. Well, the pink MPA was always a yes but once I received it knew the NF needed to come home too! The leather in the broderie collection is wonderful and luxurious and smells divine. The black NF is also stunning. Still hoping for the matching pink key pouch, bummed it didn’t get released in US, but will have the black aerogram cles arriving Wednesday to match jic. I also got out some pink/purple H slg’s that go well. MPA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5313408
> View attachment 5313409
> View attachment 5313410


What gorgeous pieces to add to your collection!    I especially love the pink/red/purple colour scheme of the slgs! I hope you can find the pink key pouch to complete your set!


----------



## DrTr

Bumbles said:


> What gorgeous pieces to add to your collection!    I especially love the pink/red/purple colour scheme of the slgs! I hope you can find the pink key pouch to complete your set!


Thanks Bumbles I know - I really wanted that pouch!  It’s no fun to see it available to add to cart in lots of countries but not here. Oh well, I’m adding a black key pouch today to go with my new bag if deliveries occur properly - much of the US is getting snow and ice.


----------



## Bumbles

DrTr said:


> Thanks Bumbles I know - I really wanted that pouch!  It’s no fun to see it available to add to cart in lots of countries but not here. Oh well, I’m adding a black key pouch today to go with my new bag if deliveries occur properly - much of the US is getting snow and ice.


That’s great. Black will be just as gorgeous and still matches with your new bag, so it’s a win win either way! So happy for you!


----------



## AndreaM99

I thought this year will be LV free, but no, not happening! After years I was able to find Lumineuse PM in black (limited color) in perfect condition.


----------



## bongtaivang1824k

Happy New Year to everyone!


----------



## osakagurl

gagabag said:


> These finally arrived. I was taken aback as to how wide they are . Very comfy though and light as! These are perfect for the pool and beach. It’s AU day today so will test it out later.
> View attachment 5308231
> View attachment 5308232
> View attachment 5308233


I’m looking at buying these! Would you mind letting me know how you’re finding them? Are they easy to style? Do they run big/look big on you, as they’re mens? I’m so tempted to just buy them because they’re so darn cute  thanks!


----------



## gagabag

osakagurl said:


> I’m looking at buying these! Would you mind letting me know how you’re finding them? Are they easy to style? Do they run big/look big on you, as they’re mens? I’m so tempted to just buy them because they’re so darn cute  thanks!


Yes, they are men’s and they do look big but TTS. I find them perfect for summer! Definitely the cutest!


----------



## osakagurl

gagabag said:


> Yes, they are men’s and they do look big but TTS. I find them perfect for summer! Definitely the cutest!


Awesome, thank you!! They are cute for sure. I’m going to order them!


----------



## Debbie65

MeepMeep67 said:


> I love my 2 new lovelies!!! This needs to be it on the bags for a while!! Both MIF
> 
> View attachment 5288724
> View attachment 5288728
> View attachment 5288730
> View attachment 5288740
> View attachment 5288741


I love both the 20 and this denim loop!  I actually passed on the 20 as the old nano speedy came up for grabs. I couldn't justify a nano speedy AND a Speedy 20.  But I am SERIOUSLY on the hunt for this DENIM LOOP!  I just love the little bit of stone wash it has, along with the color of the denim, and the gold chain.  The zipper pull is it's own bag charm!  I hope I score one.  I really do.  I hear a price increase may be here tomorrow. Uuugh. If so, that may mean this loop will go up too! I hope not!  Does anyone know about the price increase?  Is it really tomorrow in the USA?


----------



## MeepMeep67

Debbie65 said:


> I love both the 20 and this denim loop!  I actually passed on the 20 as the old nano speedy came up for grabs. I couldn't justify a nano speedy AND a Speedy 20.  But I am SERIOUSLY on the hunt for this DENIM LOOP!  I just love the little bit of stone wash it has, along with the color of the denim, and the gold chain.  The zipper pull is it's own bag charm!  I hope I score one.  I really do.  I hear a price increase may be here tomorrow. Uuugh. If so, that may mean this loop will go up too! I hope not!  Does anyone know about the price increase?  Is it really tomorrow in the USA?


Yes the PI is happening tomorrow in the US
There are 3 Loops in the USA.  You could call CS or email them concierge@contact.louisvuitton.com, see if you can get one. It holds about the same as my Nano Speedy.  I do love the Loop and the denim, hard to keep my eyes off it! (Just wish it was a hair bigger) but no regrets on my purchase.


----------



## Debbie65

MeepMeep67 said:


> Yes the PI is happening tomorrow in the US
> There are 3 Loops in the USA.  You could call CS or email them concierge@contact.louisvuitton.com, see if you can get one. It holds about the same as my Nano Speedy.  I do love the Loop and the denim, hard to keep my eyes off it! (Just wish it was a hair bigger) but no regrets on my purchase.


Good to know it fits as much as the nano speedy (I have the old nano speedy) but geez, that's it!?    I'm in agreement, I wish it was larger but I'll make it work if I can even get one.  So do you think the blue Denim Loop will go up too?  Not every item is going up is it?  Uuugh!  Sucks as the price is going up tomorrow (hopefully the denim is exempt) and I can't even buy the denim loop as it can't be found!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Debbie65 said:


> Good to know it fits as much as the nano speedy (I have the old nano speedy) but geez, that's it!?    I'm in agreement, I wish it was larger but I'll make it work if I can even get one.  So do you think the blue Denim Loop will go up too?  Not every item is going up is it?  Uuugh!  Sucks as the price is going up tomorrow (hopefully the denim is exempt) and I can't even buy the denim loop as it can't be found!


you and I have the same Nano Speedy (I just got mine too)

sometimes the new collections do not go up, so fingers crossed it doesnt.  But I thought it was sold out...


----------



## Debbie65

MeepMeep67 said:


> I love my 2 new lovelies!!! This needs to be it on the bags for a while!! Both MIF
> 
> View attachment 5288724
> View attachment 5288728
> View attachment 5288730
> View attachment 5288740
> View attachment 5288741


Do you mind taking a pic of you having the loop on your shoulder using the gold chain?  I am loving the loop and that chain is one of the reasons. I want to see how it looks with the gold chain only without the leather blue strap  Thank you!


----------



## Debbie65

MeepMeep67 said:


> you and I have the same Nano Speedy (I just got mine too)
> 
> sometimes the new collections do not go up, so fingers crossed it doesnt.  But I thought it was sold out...


Yes it is sold out online but my SA stated one may "pop" up. Lol. I don't know if that is wishful thinking or what but I'll hold onto that for now until he tells me it is GONE!  Lol. I got my nano speedy in late January. In 2 weeks one of my leather chaps on the back starting lifting. I used it about 5 times.   Do you see any issues with yours?  Mine is getting repaired (I had it only for 2 weeks!) And I won't get it back til MAY! Smh


----------



## MeepMeep67

Debbie65 said:


> Do you mind taking a pic of you having the loop on your shoulder using the gold chain?  I am loving the loop and that chain is one of the reasons. I want to see how it looks with the gold chain only without the leather blue strap  Thank you!


Thanks for asking because I had never tired it on with the chain!! I love it and comfortable


----------



## Debbie65

MeepMeep67 said:


> Thanks for asking because I had never tired it on with the chain!! I love it and comfortable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5328269
> View attachment 5328270


I love it!  Thank you so much!  You are so fortunate to get this beauty!  Gosh I hope if I'm able to get one and that the price is the same!  I'll come back here and will let you know if I got it!  Thanks for the picture!


----------



## Debbie65

MCBadian07 said:


> I have waited 12 years for the Year of the Tiger again!! I'm putting it out there that I'll be able to get the Petite Malle to match!
> 
> Super cute, made of leather and there's a bit of texture I tried to show.
> 
> View attachment 5289030
> View attachment 5289031
> View attachment 5289032
> View attachment 5289033
> View attachment 5289034
> View attachment 5289035
> View attachment 5289036


Aww he/she is so CUTE!


----------



## Debbie65

asatoasz said:


> Excited to share the new additions to my collection, I’m loving this denim release!!
> 
> View attachment 5290865
> 
> The longer strap for the loop is fairly short though (despite the measurements listed online); I’ll probably wear the long coussin strap with the loop instead as it fits me better crossbody (I’m 5’6) and looks quite nice with it!


I'm hoping a denim loop pops up. I have the monogram canvas bandouliere guitar strap. Do you think that strap would clash with the denim loop?  Just curious as I own that strap already.  Thank you!


----------



## _jlv

luvleeness said:


> Empreinte business card holder for me.


Hi, I just got my business card holder. Mine has visible scratches on the hardware and it's pretty disappointing. Is that normal?


----------



## bbkctpf

_jlv said:


> Hi, I just got my business card holder. Mine has visible scratches on the hardware and it's pretty disappointing. Is that normal?


Yeah mine does. Like tiny dots/dents of someone hammering the button in place or something


----------



## _jlv

bbkctpf said:


> Yeah mine does. Like tiny dots/dents of someone hammering the button in place or something


Thanks so much for your response! I'll keep it. And probably still order a hardware protector so I don't further scratch it


----------



## Debbie65

MeepMeep67 said:


> Thanks for asking because I had never tired it on with the chain!! I love it and comfortable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5328269
> View attachment 5328270


I'm so excited!  My SA was able to order me the denim loop today!  It's not online for us to order however it's available for SAs to order (if by chance when they check its actually in stock).  I hate that I even have to wonder, but I just hope mine arrives perfect.  Crazy how lately there are issues with quality control.


----------



## MeepMeep67

Debbie65 said:


> I'm so excited!  My SA was able to order me the denim loop today!  It's not online for us to order however it's available for SAs to order (if by chance when they check its actually in stock).  I hate that I even have to wonder, but I just hope mine arrives perfect.  Crazy how lately there are issues with quality control.


Im so happy you could get one!! cant wait to hear what you think.  Its such a cute bag, mine is on the kitchen counter right now because I just love to look at it! (and I have a lot of other bags) but it brings me joy. I like carrying it as well
My nano speedy doesnt appear to have any flaws, do you have a picture of yours what needed repair?


----------



## Debbie65

MeepMeep67 said:


> Im so happy you could get one!! cant wait to hear what you think.  Its such a cute bag, mine is on the kitchen counter right now because I just love to look at it! (and I have a lot of other bags) but it brings me joy. I like carrying it as well
> My nano speedy doesnt appear to have any flaws, do you have a picture of yours what needed repair?


I think when my denim Loop arrives I'll tuck it under the covers with me when I go to sleep so it will be the first thing I see when I wake up. Hahaha      A SA told me that the white monogram on the denim can turn yellowish over time.   I was thinking of using Apple Garde on the denim as it can also be used on fabric and not just leather or suede.  What are your thoughts on this, if any?  I will post pics of my chaps on my nano speedy so you can see how it's lifting. I only used it 5 times and it was 2 weeks old at the time.  Are your chaps barely glazed?  Mine are and I believe that's why I am having this issue.  I checked on the process of my repair on the LV app and the repair has already started. Hopefully I will get it returned done correctly.  I would hate to have new chaps but with poor stitching or crooked pivots (the ones that go thru the chaps on the front and back of bag).  So many people had theirs upside down.  Mine were perfect.  Actually the bag in general looked great at the time of purchase.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

23adeline said:


> Received my 4th Men’s SS22 item today , Trio Pouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5308505
> View attachment 5308502
> View attachment 5308506
> View attachment 5308503
> View attachment 5308504
> 
> And they also sent me CNY box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5308507
> 
> The red and gold envelopes (ang pow) are quite nice this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5308508
> View attachment 5308509
> 
> There is a leather tiger charm too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5308510
> 
> 
> View attachment 5308517
> 
> Together with my Vertical Box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5308519


How are you liking the vertical box trunk?


----------



## Debbie65

MeepMeep67 said:


> you and I have the same Nano Speedy (I just got mine too)
> 
> sometimes the new collections do not go up, so fingers crossed it doesnt.  But I thought it was sold out...


 I got mine I late January 2022.  My SA knew I wanted one. He didn't even know it was there. He opened a drawer and there it was!  He texted me immediately and I purchased it immediately!   I may have literally bought the one of the very last ones!  Im not sure when they literally stopped making them.  Mine was made in Oct 2021.


----------



## 23adeline

LVlvoe_bug said:


> How are you liking the vertical box trunk?


It’s not easy to get things in and out due to the zipper , just like Vanity PM, Cannes and other bags with this kind of zipper .
Other than this, I have no complaint about it


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

23adeline said:


> It’s not easy to get things in and out due to the zipper , just like Vanity PM, Cannes and other bags with this kind of zipper .
> Other than this, I have no complaint about it


Oh no...I just ordered it..I have the vanity and barely use it because it’s not real functional. I really wanted something from Virgil’s collection ….. I’m hoping it works for running errands and such…


----------



## 23adeline

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Oh no...I just ordered it..I have the vanity and barely use it because it’s not real functional. I really wanted something from Virgil’s collection ….. I’m hoping it works for running errands and such…


Perhaps you try first after getting it, if you really having problem with the zipper , then return . This vertical box zipper is slightly easier than vanity pm because the bag is not as soft as vanity pm, it’s something like Cannes.
You don’t like the keepall xs or the In the Loop Trio Pouch from the same collection? That 2 bags are more ‘user  friendly’


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

23adeline said:


> Perhaps you try first after getting it, if you really having problem with the zipper , then return . This vertical box zipper is slightly easier than vanity pm because the bag is not as soft as vanity pm, it’s something like Cannes.
> You don’t like the keepall xs or the In the Loop Trio Pouch from the same collection? That 2 bags are more ‘user  friendly’


I’ll see what happened when it comes. I have the xs in ink and really the bag is small for me. I decided to pass on the xs and work on finding more mono bags from his show like the wheel box or soft trunk wallet….I haven’t seen the loop trio pouch on the US site..I’ll have to check back on your pics as I haven’t seen much about it…,


----------



## 23adeline

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I’ll see what happened when it comes. I have the xs in ink and really the bag is small for me. I decided to pass on the xs and work on finding more mono bags from his show like the wheel box or soft trunk wallet….I haven’t seen the loop trio pouch on the US site..I’ll have to check back on your pics as I haven’t seen much about it…,


I see, if you want monogram of that line, not many choices. Wheel box is slight bigger than Vertical Box I guess , my friend in China has it and he is happy with it. The In The Loop would be too small for you too.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

23adeline said:


> Perhaps you try first after getting it, if you really having problem with the zipper , then return . This vertical box zipper is slightly easier than vanity pm because the bag is not as soft as vanity pm, it’s something like Cannes.
> You don’t like the keepall xs or the In the Loop Trio Pouch from the same collection? That 2 bags are more ‘user  friendly’


Just got the vertical trunk bag today and love it….I find the zipper is easier than the Cannes, maybe because of the dual zippers and not as wide opening. It even can fit a Sarah wallet but I think I’ll carry a smaller wallet in it. It’s a beautiful bag!


----------



## 23adeline

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Just got the vertical trunk bag today and love it….I find the zipper is easier than the Cannes, maybe because of the dual zippers and not as wide opening. It even can fit a Sarah wallet but I think I’ll carry a smaller wallet in it. It’s a beautiful bag!


Congrats! 
Happy that you like it, my bag twins


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

23adeline said:


> Congrats!
> Happy that you like it, my bag twins


Thank you!!!


----------



## Chrissy14223

2021 By the Pool Speedy (as pictured below).....  Does anyone know the popularity for this bag, was it in high demand and do you think it still is?  Odd questions, I know, but I started my collection last winter and never had the chance to see this bag.  It seems really cute and I found a seller that has it in excellent condition, but I would be buying it before ever seeing this in person.  I am so hesitant to do that but if I don't like it and the demand for this bag still seems to exist, would I probably be able to just sell it for around what I paid which will be $2100? Thoughts??


----------



## Debbie65

Chrissy14223 said:


> 2021 By the Pool Speedy (as pictured below).....  Does anyone know the popularity for this bag, was it in high demand and do you think it still is?  Odd questions, I know, but I started my collection last winter and never had the chance to see this bag.  It seems really cute and I found a seller that has it in excellent condition, but I would be buying it before ever seeing this in person.  I am so hesitant to do that but if I don't like it and the demand for this bag still seems to exist, would I probably be able to just sell it for around what I paid which will be $2100? Thoughts??
> 
> View attachment 5335560


I never seen this bag in person either, only online. I think it's a beautiful spring summer bag and I love the charm.  I'm not sure how popular it is, but I have seen it before on Fashionphile.   I can't remember the going price. Perhaps you can find it on YouTube and get a better feel for it.  Sorry I can't give you the info you are wanting but check Fashionphile just to see how much it's going for and if you're getting it at a good price.


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Received my 4th Men’s SS22 item today , Trio Pouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5308505
> View attachment 5308502
> View attachment 5308506
> View attachment 5308503
> View attachment 5308504
> 
> And they also sent me CNY box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5308507
> 
> The red and gold envelopes (ang pow) are quite nice this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5308508
> View attachment 5308509
> 
> There is a leather tiger charm too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5308510
> 
> 
> View attachment 5308517
> 
> Together with my Vertical Box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5308519


I LOVE the bag with the green handle!
Do you think it would be a comfortable bag as an everyday bag?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Chrissy14223 said:


> 2021 By the Pool Speedy (as pictured below).....  Does anyone know the popularity for this bag, was it in high demand and do you think it still is?  Odd questions, I know, but I started my collection last winter and never had the chance to see this bag.  It seems really cute and I found a seller that has it in excellent condition, but I would be buying it before ever seeing this in person.  I am so hesitant to do that but if I don't like it and the demand for this bag still seems to exist, would I probably be able to just sell it for around what I paid which will be $2100? Thoughts??
> 
> View attachment 5335560


I don't know how popular this bag is now, but it was extremely hard to get when it first launched.
I have seen the pink version at the store, and it was divine. I have the pink in Neverfull, and it's divine also.


----------



## Chrissy14223

Debbie65 said:


> I never seen this bag in person either, only online. I think it's a beautiful spring summer bag and I love the charm.  I'm not sure how popular it is, but I have seen it before on Fashionphile.   I can't remember the going price. Perhaps you can find it on YouTube and get a better feel for it.  Sorry I can't give you the info you are wanting but check Fashionphile just to see how much it's going for and if you're getting it at a good price.


I saw it on Fashionphile for $2,000 but it was missing the charm and the keys.  The others were listed for over $3,000 but who knows how quickly those sell.  I guess it's quite a gamble....


----------



## 23adeline

Sunshine mama said:


> I LOVE the bag with the green handle!
> Do you think it would be a comfortable bag as an everyday bag?


To me , the only cons about this Vertical Box Trunk is the zipper, if you are ok with opening and closing the zipper horizontally around the bag, then it should be comfortable as an everyday bag . It is easier to open/close as compared to Vanity PM and maybe Cannes. @LVlvoe_bug just received hers and she has no problem with the zipper .
I like its special monogram pattern.
Good luck deciding ,my potential bag twins


----------



## Chrissy14223

Boy oh boy, what a pickle I find myself in... I just purchased one pre-loved Siena PM, a pre-loved By The Pool Speedy is coming tomorrow and a bag I had forgotten about just shipped from LV!!! Apparently I got the last Neo Alma BB in the continental US.... this is wayyyyyy too much, something(s) going back! I'm not in love with the Neo, she is super cute but shoot, should I just keep it and sell it when I'm through with it?? Ugh, why are these bags so cute...


----------



## bbcerisette66

Chrissy14223 said:


> 2021 By the Pool Speedy (as pictured below).....  Does anyone know the popularity for this bag, was it in high demand and do you think it still is?  Odd questions, I know, but I started my collection last winter and never had the chance to see this bag.  It seems really cute and I found a seller that has it in excellent condition, but I would be buying it before ever seeing this in person.  I am so hesitant to do that but if I don't like it and the demand for this bag still seems to exist, would I probably be able to just sell it for around what I paid which will be $2100? Thoughts??
> 
> View attachment 5335560


I think it is stunning!!! I bought the tiny backpack in the same collection BTP in brume colour. The same colour as that speedy and I love it so much. It is so beautiful and A sweet colour. It matches with lot of colours


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> To me , the only cons about this Vertical Box Trunk is the zipper, if you are ok with opening and closing the zipper horizontally around the bag, then it should be comfortable as an everyday bag . It is easier to open/close as compared to Vanity PM and maybe Cannes. @LVlvoe_bug just received hers and she has no problem with the zipper .
> I like its special monogram pattern.
> Good luck deciding ,my potential bag twins


Oh thank you for the info!
I love the special mono print too.


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

Chrissy14223 said:


> 2021 By the Pool Speedy (as pictured below).....  Does anyone know the popularity for this bag, was it in high demand and do you think it still is?  Odd questions, I know, but I started my collection last winter and never had the chance to see this bag.  It seems really cute and I found a seller that has it in excellent condition, but I would be buying it before ever seeing this in person.  I am so hesitant to do that but if I don't like it and the demand for this bag still seems to exist, would I probably be able to just sell it for around what I paid which will be $2100? Thoughts??



Hi! I absolutely love the BTP collection! I have the light pink version of the Speedy 25b and a brume Neverfull. This collection made my heart sing, and still does. The brume color that you are looking at is a little more muted than the light pink, and is a little easier to style as a result. Just a heads up - for some reason, by my research the BTP canvas has a slight chemical odor. Both my neverfull and speedy have it. It is not super offensive, but if you smell the bag up close, it is still there on mine. I store them in their dust bags with bag organizers that have some perfume lightly sprayed on them to mask the smell, and I keep the zipper of the speedy open during storage to keep it aired out. If you look at Rebag you will see that all their Speedy’s from the BTP collection list an “odor” and I am betting it is the same chemical odor mine has. (But maybe I was just unlucky when I received 2 items with the smell - it may not be a wide spread thing!).


----------



## Chrissy14223

Bec Loves Bags said:


> Hi! I absolutely love the BTP collection! I have the light pink version of the Speedy 25b and a brume Neverfull. This collection made my heart sing, and still does. The brume color that you are looking at is a little more muted than the light pink, and is a little easier to style as a result. Just a heads up - for some reason, by my research the BTP canvas has a slight chemical odor. Both my neverfull and speedy have it. It is not super offensive, but if you smell the bag up close, it is still there on mine. I store them in their dust bags with bag organizers that have some perfume lightly sprayed on them to mask the smell, and I keep the zipper of the speedy open during storage to keep it aired out. If you look at Rebag you will see that all their Speedy’s from the BTP collection list an “odor” and I am betting it is the same chemical odor mine has. (But maybe I was just unlucky when I received 2 items with the smell - it may not be a wide spread thing!).


Wow how odd! I wanted to order one through an out of state consignment shop but they don't allow for returns and I have never seen the bag in person so I ordered from fashionphile and can return if I need to. Wonder what they did differently with this bag, I'm supposed to get it today.


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

Chrissy14223 said:


> Wow how odd! I wanted to order one through an out of state consignment shop but they don't allow for returns and I have never seen the bag in person so I ordered from fashionphile and can return if I need to. Wonder what they did differently with this bag, I'm supposed to get it today.


How exciting and congratulations! I hope you love her, even if she does have a faint odor .


----------



## Chrissy14223

Bec Loves Bags said:


> How exciting and congratulations! I hope you love her, even if she does have a faint odor .


I just got it, it's so cute like you said and I must have won the lottery because no odor!


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

Chrissy14223 said:


> I just got it, it's so cute like you said and I must have won the lottery because no odor!


Yay! I am so excited that you love your summery nugget!! Congratulations! And maybe it was me that won the lottery with 2 slightly stinky bags . Enjoy it!!!!


----------



## Chrissy14223

Bec Loves Bags said:


> Yay! I am so excited that you love your summery nugget!! Congratulations! And maybe it was me that won the lottery with 2 slightly stinky bags . Enjoy it!!!!


Do you use your bag often in the summer months? My only thought is how much will I use it. I just ordered the black bicolor speedy 25 to compare the two


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

Chrissy14223 said:


> Do you use your bag often in the summer months? My only thought is how much will I use it. I just ordered the black bicolor speedy 25 to compare the two


I used it last summer quite a lot! I do have a bag organizer in it to keep the light color interior clean and I like the more structured look of a speedy rather than the squishy look. I think it is just such a happy bag and it makes me smile. I do have a couple of other speedy‘s that are better for fall and winter. The bicolor is a lovely choice also! They are very different bags. Have fun choosing - the journey is part of the fun!


----------



## Chrissy14223

Sunshine mama said:


> I don't know how popular this bag is now, but it was extremely hard to get when it first launched.
> I have seen the pink version at the store, and it was divine. I have the pink in Neverfull, and it's divine also.


Did you experience any color transfer with the pink Neverfull?


----------



## Chrissy14223

Bec Loves Bags said:


> I used it last summer quite a lot! I do have a bag organizer in it to keep the light color interior clean and I like the more structured look of a speedy rather than the squishy look. I think it is just such a happy bag and it makes me smile. I do have a couple of other speedy‘s that are better for fall and winter. The bicolor is a lovely choice also! They are very different bags. Have fun choosing - the journey is part of the fun!


I spaced and forgot to ask you if you experienced any color transfer with this speedy? Wondering if it is similar to the Damier Azur pattern that loves to pick up colors...


----------



## Chrissy14223

bbcerisette66 said:


> I think it is stunning!!! I bought the tiny backpack in the same collection BTP in brume colour. The same colour as that speedy and I love it so much. It is so beautiful and A sweet colour. It matches with lot of colours


How cute, what a good purchase! Did you experience any color transfer issues with it? I've been wondering if this bag picks up colors like the Damier Azur canvas.


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

Chrissy14223 said:


> I spaced and forgot to ask you if you experienced any color transfer with this speedy? Wondering if it is similar to the Damier Azur pattern that loves to pick up colors...


Mine still looks perfect, but I am very careful with my bags and make sure I don’t wear any of them against denim. If I wear denim I wear my mono MPA or something else crossbody that sits higher than my hip, a neverfull or OTG over my shoulder, or a speedy in the crook of my elbow. Skirts and dresses, or neutral colored pants only while wearing Speedy’s, or any other bag that hits at the hip, as a crossbody. Years ago I turned a beautiful yellow squishy Kate Spade bag blue/purple from denim, and I won’t risk a repeat episode .


----------



## bbcerisette66

Chrissy14223 said:


> How cute, what a good purchase! Did you experience any color transfer issues with it? I've been wondering if this bag picks up colors like the Damier Azur canvas.


No problem of color transfer. It is darker than damier azur. But I take care not wearing black jeans.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Chrissy14223 said:


> Did you experience any color transfer with the pink Neverfull?


I've only carried it a couple of times,  so mine still looks brand new. I did spray the whole bag with Collonil as well.
I have used the pochette that came with the bag many times as a crossbody,  and mine still looks pristine.


----------



## luvleeness

_jlv said:


> Hi, I just got my business card holder. Mine has visible scratches on the hardware and it's pretty disappointing. Is that normal?


Hi there. Like in the earlier response, it is an unfortunate yes. I had to return and repurchase until I got one that satisfied me. There were scratches and dents, then flap alignment issues, one was smaller that it just fit cards and not business cards without rubbing on the sides. The good thing is that LV may opt to replace the button for free, a better option if you are happy with everything else about the slg.


----------



## bagsamplified

Bryant said:


> I was able to get the Glitter Keepall 50B, Illusion Pocket Organizer, and Illusion PF Slender Wallet from the Mens SS22 collection!
> 
> View attachment 5309863
> View attachment 5309864
> View attachment 5309865
> View attachment 5309866
> View attachment 5309867
> View attachment 5309868


Hey Bryant, congrats on your pieces! Was wondering, how does the embossing on the PF Slender compare with the PO and other items? I was thinking of getting the Brazza but is sold out in my country so might go for the Pf slender instead. 

And how much ratio of green to blue is there on the slender? Thank you


----------



## j32lee

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow. They are perfect together. So pretty!


Looks amazing. Do you have to be extra careful bc it’s white??


----------

